# Pets



## Claire

I'm going crazy because I can't seem to find the pets line here.  In the two years I've had my little rescue doggie, I got so much help; from my DC friends, my relatives, and various local dog trainers (I write a casual column for the local rag and they've called me to help).  I cannot find the line.  But it was funny, and I thought you'd enjoy, that people continually think she is some sort of pure bred hunting dog.  I, personally, knowing she was picked up off the side of the road out in the Iowa country, rather suspect that she had a mommy who was some sort of hunter, who had a litter and her owner didn't want the puppies (there were a couple of other dogs looking like her in the same safe haven ad so think someone just dumped a litter).  But this weekend a Bosnian friend was petting her and loving up to her, and DH went on line and found a site that looked like her.  I'd seen pics of a German shorthaired pointer that looked like her, but way too big (Rosebud is 23 lbs).  Hubby is starting to say she's an Istrian hound!  how funny!  Do we care?  No.  She's just Rosebud.  But people are always asking us, so now she's officially an Istrian Hound!  We declared the 4th of July to be her official birthday (close enough); she'll be two.  I felt somewhat better when I read a memoir about a woman who adopted a dog recently (can't remember the name of the book) who said 8 months old was the worst year for dogs, like having a juvenile delinquent teenager.  Made me feel like we done good, since that was her age when we adopted her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's made me realize that I have a couple of Senior kitties.  Smudge is 12 years and Latté is almost 11.  How time flies.

I'm so glad that Rosebud turned into the doggie you have now, I remember how trying she was at first.


----------



## Claire

Yeah, that first 8 months or so was really a trial, and we thought we'd have to give her up.  Mostly concern for our older and children friends, because if she could leap up and bite MY nose (I'm quite tall), there's no way.  We'd already decided she was ours before, but a few months ago we had to go take care of my elderly, frail parents for a month, and she was a doll.  No one had a problem with her.  Teenaged nephews were teasing her, and grand-niece (age 2) was about to visit, and I set them straight, with their parents, my parents and husband backing me up 100%.  _I don't care if she bites your nose off, but this child is coming, do NOT get her riled up.  Period._  She was a love-puppy and all is well.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Claire,

Lovely anecdote ... 

We had chosen not to have anymore kit kats after our last two British Shorthairs passed away at the age of 22 years ... It was quite tough on us ... Felt, we lost our male children ... The Gals were torn up. 

Now we have exterior foster care adopted 4 legged children:

1) Professor - a sepia and white Catalan Breed Donkey of 2 years  
2) Rubí - an Andalusian Silver breed Donkey found on highway by the Vet who rescued her with a Rancher client  ... According to her teeth and blood work, she is 11 yrs. old.
3) Equis: an Apoloosa horse that I ride, and the Vet who fostered him for us ...

However, it is too difficult for house pets, as we travel alot ... 

Have a nice wkend.
Ciao. Margi.


----------



## jabbur

We're going through some trials with our 9 year old German shepherd-border collie mix named Ollie.  After our trip to Michigan for family wedding, I noticed that he was drinking all the time.  Seemed to be going outside way more than usual and his breath had that ketone smell to it.  He was diagnosed with diabetes this week.  Had the instructions and he got his first (of many) insulin shots today.  He lost over 12 lbs and is rather pitiful looking.  Not quite back to his old self yet.  He's such a sweetie and took the shot without any trouble.  Hope we can this under control soon and he perks back up.


----------



## Dawgluver

jabbur said:
			
		

> We're going through some trials with our 9 year old German shepherd-border collie mix named Ollie.  After our trip to Michigan for family wedding, I noticed that he was drinking all the time.  Seemed to be going outside way more than usual and his breath had that ketone smell to it.  He was diagnosed with diabetes this week.  Had the instructions and he got his first (of many) insulin shots today.  He lost over 12 lbs and is rather pitiful looking.  Not quite back to his old self yet.  He's such a sweetie and took the shot without any trouble.  Hope we can this under control soon and he perks back up.



{{{{Ollie}}}}. Hope the treatments work, Jabbur!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jabbur said:


> We're going through some trials with our 9 year old German shepherd-border collie mix named Ollie.  After our trip to Michigan for family wedding, I noticed that he was drinking all the time.  Seemed to be going outside way more than usual and his breath had that ketone smell to it.  He was diagnosed with diabetes this week.  Had the instructions and he got his first (of many) insulin shots today.  He lost over 12 lbs and is rather pitiful looking.  Not quite back to his old self yet.  He's such a sweetie and took the shot without any trouble.  Hope we can this under control soon and he perks back up.



Mom had a one-eyed cat that had diabetes and she had to give him insulin every day.  He got so he would crouch by his food bowl at the same time every day to get his shot first, then he knew Mom would feed him.  Gopher was 12 years old when he was diagnosed, he died of old age at 22...10 years of insulin.  He was a good cat!

Hugs for Ollie and I hope he bounces back to his old self.


----------



## Claire

Margi Cintrano said:


> Claire,
> 
> Lovely anecdote ...
> 
> We had chosen not to have anymore kit kats after our last two British Shorthairs passed away at the age of 22 years ... It was quite tough on us ... Felt, we lost our male children ... The Gals were torn up.
> 
> Now we have exterior foster care adopted 4 legged children:
> 
> 1) Professor - a sepia and white Catalan Breed Donkey of 2 years
> 2) Rubí - an Andalusian Silver breed Donkey found on highway by the Vet who rescued her with a Rancher client  ... According to her teeth and blood work, she is 11 yrs. old.
> 3) Equis: an Apoloosa horse that I ride, and the Vet who fostered him for us ...
> 
> However, it is too difficult for house pets, as we travel alot ...
> 
> Have a nice wkend.
> Ciao. Margi.



Donkeys and horses?  And I think I've had pet problems.  On the other hand, you don't have to house train them!


----------



## Claire

One very endearing characteristic of Rosebud is her .... well, I guess it is insecurities.  She was an abandoned puppy who was a three-time loser (abandoned, then taken in by one shelter.  When time came that they had to have her space, they thought she was still adoptable, and found our county's no-kill shelter).  From the start she strongly identifies her crate and her collar with security.  She regularly goes into her crate when she's feeling low.  When we're leaving the house she climbs in her crate and waits to be shut in (I more than suspect that if we didn't close the door, she still wouldn't leave the crate if we aren't there).  When I take her collar off to groom her, she stares at it and wants it back.  I guess everything that happened to her in life that was good before we got her, happened after someone found her on the side of the road, put in a crate, and collared her.


----------



## buckytom

in order to have a horse or donkey for a pet, you'd actually take care of them. 

are they really pets, or warm blooded toys?

btw, dental and blood exams are slightly less than educated guesses at age approximation, at best. ask the vet. unless you know an animal's entire history, care, and diet, dental exams and certain hormones or blood factors are shots in the dark.


----------



## CWS4322

buckytom said:


> oin ordee to have a horse or dinkey for a pet, you'd actually take care of them.
> 
> are they really pets, or warm blooded toys?
> 
> btw, dental and blood exams are slightly less than educated guesses at age approximation, at best. ask the vet. unless you know an animal's entire history, care, and diet, dental exams and certain hormones or blood factors are shots in the dark.


When I brought a sr. Lab in to the vet, this was a boy that was left tied up at the HS after hours, slated for euthanasia, I asked the vet how old he thought this boy might be. His answer was "it doesn't matter how old he is, they all die at different ages." And, Benny got a wonderful home and lived another 3 years. I like to think those were the best years of his life.


----------



## buckytom

darn, you quoted me before i could correct my spelling. my phone sucketh for my big fingers.

that's nice, cws. i'm sure your doggie loved you for it.

 but how does it relate to actual home care of a pet vs. paying someone to do it, much like having a nanny for your kids and only seeing them on weekends?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

buckytom said:


> ...much like having a nanny for your kids and only seeing them on weekends?


 
On reflection, that doesn't sound all that bad.


----------



## buckytom

lol, i wish i had a nanny. 

not for my boy, of course.


----------



## Cheryl J

I love to hear the rescue stories. 

I look back and still can't believe how lucky we were to have had our rescue pup, Ozzie, in our lives for so many years. He was only about a year old when he adopted us , and lived to the ripe old age of 17. He passed away in my arms last July. Ozzie was a loyal and faithful friend every single day of his life and we were so blessed to have had him share his life with us for so many years! 

Here he is in the summer of his 15th year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beautiful dog, Cheryl!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, sweetness, Ozzie!  RIP.


----------



## CWS4322

buckytom said:


> darn, you quoted me before i could correct my spelling. my phone sucketh for my big fingers.
> 
> that's nice, cws. i'm sure your doggie loved you for it.
> 
> but how does it relate to actual home care of a pet vs. paying someone to do it, much like having a nanny for your kids and only seeing them on weekends?


BuckyTom--I have personally assessed more than 100 dogs (shelter dogs, owner surrenders, which, I have to say, makes up the majority--why others should have to take responsibility for a person's unwanted pet is beyond me--don't get me started). Of those, only 4 had to be euthanized, and only 1 because of unadoptable/dangerous temperament. The other three had cancer, one of which was left by her owners when they moved and the neighbors fed her--she was in stage 4 of bone cancer when I got called by the shelter. I held her in my arms 4 hours after picking her up while the vet humanely euthanized her--oh, and $300 later. Why did I have to do that? I have personally fostered more dogs than I can count--I think it is 56, but I might be shy a few. I don't know how that equates to having s/one else do it. I have gotten phone calls in the middle of the night threatening to kill the dog if I didn't come and get it "RIGHT NOW." I've had people threaten to come and shoot me if I didn't let them adopt a dog (is it any wonder I have an unlisted # and don't use my name on forums, etc.?) As a foster and rescue volunteer, the only thing for which I ever received payment was if I paid a vet bill up front or, in a few cases, mileage (I drove 13 hours to get one dog--another one of my most favorite Saints), for that I got my gas reimbursed, not mileage. No, I don't know how come people would not have their pets with them--but then, I also don't understand a lot of things about how people care for (or not care for) their pets.I also don't understand why a person would call a stranger and demand that that person come and get the dog because it got in the diaper pail at 10:00 p.m. in the middle of a snow storm. Whoa. Little kitty I took in April is an example...not my pet/responsibility, but once I opened the door and let her in, she was my responsibility. And then there is that Saint Bernard that had to be chiseled out of the ice up in Inuvik...another sad story--but, in the end, she was adopted by a great family and spent the rest of her life as a "reading" dog (one of those therapy dogs that goes into schools and kids read to it). 

There are those who believe we have "secret gardens" in our hearts. Buried in my secret garden are the dark stories about rescues I don't/can't want to share. The dogs I couldn't help. The ones that died in my arms, where all I could do was wash their feet, burn a candle, and sing to them while I waited for the vet arrive--brain dead, but not dead--oops, one of the black memories that should stay in my secret garden. Don't even go there with me--you don't want to--nor do I. I can go more rounds than you probably want to go--more rounds than most folks not involved with rescue care to go. And, I spent 10 years involved with rescue, so I have a lot of stories...many good, some bad, some really, really bad. And one of those good stories is currently sleeping with his 40 lb head on my foot. He's visiting for 10 days while his "parents" go on vacation.  I'm so happy he's here!


----------



## buckytom

cws, i think you misread me.

you are EXACTLY the kind of person who loves and cares for *pets*, not toys. i'm sorry if what i wrote offended you but it certainly wasn't intended for you.

my family and i have adopted (in my lifetime) 1 adult dog, one pup that we fostered, 1 dog that was in the last stages of life, 2 seperate stray abandoned kittens, and 7 adult cats in all stages of life. we've only ever purchased 1 purebred cat, and 2 parrots over the years. we even adopted a turtle that was meant for food, and he now lives with 4 goldfish from church fairs. (i could shoot the people who give your 3 or 4 year old kid a goldfish as a pet. how do you say no? with proper care, they freakin' live forever, getting huge on turtle food!)

i've given years of meds including topical and oral, and im and sc injections to many of them, but have also had the horrible familial duty each time of playing god when it was time to put our last 4 beloved cats down in the past few years. it never is easy.

again, sorry about the miscommunication. i was trying to define a pet vs. an occasional dalliance with a kept animal. ask those deluded people how many times they've cleaned up poop, or wiped encrusted tear ducts, or dealt with parasites, or old age, or daily feeding and grooming, and so on in their home.


----------



## Claire

CWS, there is a place in our hearts for anyone who helps to take what should have been a beloved pet to its maker.  I have a friend who cannot do it for her own pets when the time comes.  My husband and I bawl our eyes out, but stand by them, holding and loving.  I know you helped me with Rosebud.  

I don't know how else to say it.  Adopt an appropriate pet when you are looking.  Don't adopt a pet that you, in your heart, know that you cannot truly care for.  

There is no such thing as a "free" pet.  I paid $200 for my shelter dog.  When I thought we couldn't keep her, I'd have given up that money with no problem.  I was bawling my eyes out when I thought she couldn't live with the elderly and child friends I have.  I cried and cried and cried.  I'd signed an agreement with the shelter that I'd give her back and they could keep the money.  

If you cannot afford medical care for your pet, don't get one.  Period.  You're endangering neighborhood pets, your children, etc.  

Larger animals mean larger vet bills.  So if your genitals are proportionate to your dog, look to the vet bills.  

It took me several months, and advice from many DC and local column readers to get Rosebud to be a lover-ly doggie, but she is only 23 lbs.  If I had to do it with an 80 pounder, someone would be in deep kimchee.  At 17 lbs and 8 mos old, we could start a training regime.  She is not, by far,a well-trained dog.  But within the first year we had her, she cavorted with a German shepherd, two teenaged boys with problems, and a two-year old child.  But it took work.  

I don't believe anyone should take on a dog who isn't going to be dedicated to it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's time for me to turn into a cat bed for the night...they are NOT spoiled.


----------



## buckytom

lol i love it when i get home before anyone awakes and i'm greeted by a little norwegian forest cat that can't wait to climb up on my chest and purr, another chubby little tabby that attaches herself to my hip, and the callings of my birds to assert a new day has started and we're all still together as a family.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's time for me to turn into a cat bed for the night...they are NOT spoiled.


Of course not...just well loved, there IS a difference.


----------



## Claire

When I got my first (as an adult) dog, a sibling said to me, "Claire, why don't you just have a kid, it would be easier."  Huh?  Last time I heard, it's illegal to put a child in a crate when you leave the house (my dogs all had to be crate trained because we were military and would have to move them).  And unlike some friends, I haven't had to deal with 40+ year old offspring who "need" me to write them a check.  No, the dogs have not been replacements for children.  Just loving companions for a decade or so (I think my last two lived for 15 and 16 years).


----------



## Cindercat

My cat, Simon, is doing his best to make me feel better. My sciatica is really hurting so I can't sit up at all or find a comfortable position to lay down for more than a few minutes. Simon rubs his face against mine so I can kiss him on top of his head. He curls up at my feet or by my head & purrs.  Sometimes he stretches full length up against me. I love when he does this but I hate to disturb him when I need to change positions so I put up with the pain a few minutes longer. When I do move he just waits til I get settled and finds a new spot. I would be even more miserable if I didn't have this loving 9 yo companion with me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Poor Latté, she hates the fan in the bedroom blowing on her, so she's taken to sleeping behind me (or in front depending which side I am laying on). Now I have to get used to accidentally touching something furry in my sleep and sleeping through it, but right now it's such a novelty it wakes me up.

Smudge's left eye has been mattery, she's keeping it closed.  But when I can look at it, her eye looks bright and clear.  I'll have to pick up some ointment, it might be a cut on her eyelid.


----------



## jabbur

We're on day 2 of insulin.  Ollie does pretty good.  He hid in his crate the last time so we just waited for him to come out and did it then.  He seems a bit brighter today so I think we are on the right track.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Find Ollie a vet approved treat that he likes when it is shot time, he should get his shots at the same time every day.  Then he will start coming to you when it's time for the shot, if only because you give him the treat after.  Getting his insulin at the same time everyday will give better control of his diabetes.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Find Ollie a vet approved treat that he likes when it is shot time, he should get his shots at the same time every day.  Then he will start coming to you when it's time for the shot, if only because you give him the treat after.  Getting his insulin at the same time everyday will give better control of his diabetes.


+1--make it "fun/rewarding." Why do you think kids get suckers (or they used to) after getting a shot? I have had several "thunder phobic" dogs. I would load up Kongs and roll-a-treats and let them have those during thunderstorms. It didn't cure them, but it did distract them and stop one of them from climbing the walls (almost literally) and stop hiding in the bathtub or behind the toilet.  If I had had them as puppies (I have not had a puppy for over 20 years--mine have all been s/one else's rejects with issues that made them difficult/impossible to adopt out), I would have played games with the puppy during thunderstorms and given it high value treats. Oh, that's the other thing--make the treat associated with the insulin shot(s) the highest value treat possible and only give that treat when doing the shot. One of my dogs LOVED toast--another mini-marshmallows--if he could, I think he would've done backflips for mini-marshmallows. Whatever works. Another went nuts over a snoopy squeaky toy. I could get him to do all kinds of things for that squeaky toy. But, he didn't get to play with it "at whim." That squeaky was a training aid and only used as a reward during training.


----------



## babetoo

i got the new cat tree assembled. they love it. were a little hesitant at first ,something strange in their space, but they soon got over that. they both went into the little cave like space on the old one they never touched it. go figure they are cats.


----------



## CWS4322

babetoo said:


> i got the new cat tree assembled. they love it. were a little hesitant at first ,something strange in their space, but they soon got over that. they both went into the little cave like space on the old one they never touched it. go figure they are cats.


+1...hmmm...bet the girls would like a "chicken" tree..........


----------



## CWS4322

Just a reminder if the weather is hot--leave your pets at home.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very good reminder CWS!


----------



## Claire

Yes, yes, yes.  We had a week of triple digits, unheard of here.  Part of Rosebud's training regime (she was being particularly aggressive to my husband when we first got her) was him feeding her and walking her everyday (daily walks is part of his diabetes control regime as well, so serendipity).  But even the first week, in the mid to upper 90s, Rosebud couldn't handle it.  Neither of them could once we hit 100.  It was rather funny, our two JRs were part chihuahua and LOVED the heat and absolutely hated cold, rain, snow.  When the weather was cold and fowl, WF and Keiki would look out the door when I went to let them out, then look at me as if to say, "Why are you doing this?"  Rosebud, on the other hand hates the heat, goes out, does her business, and comes right back in, but walks aren't an option.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, we got a beret made for Patron...


----------



## Dawgluver

Patron!  There you are, tres chic, oui oui!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Patron!  There you are, tres chic, oui oui!




I haven't seen him for a few weeks, his Mom just sent me the pics.


----------



## love2"Q"

Here is beast.. on his favorite chair that he decided to eat the arm off..


----------



## love2"Q"

And phoenix and beast being best friends..


----------



## Dawgluver

love2"Q" said:


> Here is beast.. on his favorite chair that he decided to eat the arm off..



  Beast said it needed some Frank's Red Hot.  Had a nice chew to it though.

They're adorable, Q!


----------



## Addie

Patron is right in style. Adorable.


----------



## love2"Q"

Dawgluver said:


> love2"Q" said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is beast.. on his favorite chair that he decided to eat the arm off..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beast said it needed some Frank's Red Hot.  Had a nice chew to it though.
> 
> They're adorable, Q!
Click to expand...


Thanks dawg..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice looking dogs, Love 2 Q, thanks for sharing.


----------



## love2"Q"

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nice looking dogs, Love 2 Q, thanks for sharing.



Thank you


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, we got a beret made for Patron...



Awww, how adorable


----------



## Kylie1969

L2Q, your dogs are lovely


----------



## love2"Q"

Thanks kylie.. i am trying to refrain from posting to many pics here...


----------



## Dawgluver

love2"Q" said:


> Thanks kylie.. i am trying to refrain from posting to many pics here...



Please don't hold back, Q, we love our animal pics!


----------



## love2"Q"

Mr beasty and his best friend Bella... They are inseperable... And hes about 60 lbs heavier now... Really big for a boxer... But the biggest baby i have ever seen..


----------



## love2"Q"

Thanks dawg... Our pets are pretty special to us...


----------



## Dawgluver

love2"Q" said:


> Mr beasty and his best friend Bella... They are inseperable... And hes about 60 lbs heavier now... Really big for a boxer... But the biggest baby i have ever seen..



Awwww....just want a big Beast hug too!


----------



## love2"Q"

This is when he was a year old... He thinks he is a lap dog...


----------



## Dawgluver

love2"Q" said:


> This is when he was a year old... He thinks he is a lap dog...



He's not a lap dog???


----------



## love2"Q"

He is here..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had two labs that were 80 pounds each that thought they were lap dogs...oooF!


----------



## taxlady

A friend of mine lived on a farm and was given a colt as a birthday present. They told him not to let the colt sit on his lap...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

One of the therapy puppies came running into the office today, got away from his dad.  He nabbed a chewy out of the dogbed and laid down to chew.  Took hid dad almost ten minutes to figure out where he ran off to.  The puppies learn so fast where my office is...LOL!  I had chicken jerky treats for them today.


----------



## CWS4322

Can we take a moment to wish a most amazing rescued Saint Bernard safe travels on her way to Rainbow Bridge? My very, very best, bestest BFFs adopted her as the last rescued Saint they would help (they were involved in Saint rescue for over 20 years). If they hadn't, she would have been euthanized in the shelter. They gave her a spot to hang her leash and unbelievable unconditional love for just shy of 8 years (Feb 4 would have been 8 years). (I'd like them to adopt me--her dad made her homemade dog cookies and "dog" food, he walked her, groomed her, cuddled her and loved her best). She was diagnosed with Addison's disease in 2010. Her monthly medical costs were more than $300 since then. Today she died in the arms of the person who loved her best. She will be sadly missed. Please say "thank you" to D&J for loving her and soldiering on when they could have said "$300/month--no way!". Safe travels, A-BAY, and give kisses and hugs to all who knew you here and are waiting for you. Until we meet again, we loved you best (and miss each and every one of you each moment of each day).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks for sharing, CWS. For D&J, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dawgluver

So glad she had such a great 8 years, CW.  What wonderful folks, to love her and care for her.


----------



## CWS4322

Yup. They stepped up to the plate for many a dog. Thanks ladies.


----------



## buckytom

god bless d&j, cws.  it seems they were saints themselves.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> So glad she had such a great 8 years, CW.  What wonderful folks, to love her and care for her.


+1 Well said.


----------



## jabbur

Well, it's been 6 months of insulin for Ollie.  At his last checkup his sugars were well regulated.  He has the beginnings of cataracts and some muscle loss in his left back leg from an old knee injury.  The vet was pleased with him though.  He's taking his insulin just fine.  He waits to get his shot before he starts to eat.  He's gained back his weight and is now a healthy 92 lbs right where he should be.  His coat is glossy and fine too.  
Salem (rescued kitty born in our backyard and abandoned by mama) is a year old now and has figured out the doggie door.  She loves to play outside and has found new "toys" (dead mouse, dead bird, live bird) to bring home.

Here's a pic from Halloween.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How cute, waiting for trick or treaters!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Found my green fleece hat...under Latté...she swiped it off the coat rack and hauled it to the arm of the couch.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How cute, waiting for trick or treaters!



+1!!


----------



## CWS4322

buckytom said:


> god bless d&j, cws.  it seems they were saints themselves.


To share one's life with a Saint, one has to  be a Saint. +1


----------



## CWS4322

jabbur said:


> Well, it's been 6 months of insulin for Ollie.  At his last checkup his sugars were well regulated.  He has the beginnings of cataracts and some muscle loss in his left back leg from an old knee injury.  The vet was pleased with him though.  He's taking his insulin just fine.  He waits to get his shot before he starts to eat.  He's gained back his weight and is now a healthy 92 lbs right where he should be.  His coat is glossy and fine too.
> Salem (rescued kitty born in our backyard and abandoned by mama) is a year old now and has figured out the doggie door.  She loves to play outside and has found new "toys" (dead mouse, dead bird, live bird) to bring home.
> 
> Here's a pic from Halloween.


+1 You done good!


----------



## Addie

Every time I read the thread on Pets it makes a wee bit sad. I wish I could have a dog of my own. But like I said before, I don't believe in having a pet if you can't afford to give it the best of care. Vets, proper food, daily walks in all kinds of weather, etc. And I just can't. I don't have enough income to include his care. And I certainly can't take a dog out for walks twice a day. 

Every night Spike shows up here with Teddy at seven o'clock. We have a routine. He jumps up on me and then my bed. He wants his neck and back scratch. And for some strange reason of his own, he likes to lick my arm. I let him. As long as it is not my face. Then he jumps down, goes to his bowl and has a long drink of water. He made my bath mat his own so it now sits in the living room near where Spike sits. And he then plops down for a long nap. When Spike stays for more than an hour, he wakes up and comes for his next scratching session. Sometimes he crawls under my blanket and goes to sleep there. I love the time I spend with him. (And Spike too.) And I can't help spoiling him. He can have anything in my home that he wants. 

But he is not my dog. Each time he is here, he has to go home at some point with Spike. Teddy has proven to be a life saver for Spike since his wife died. He gives Spike a reason for living. And I certainly wouldn't want to take that away.

I know all the reasons for having a pet for older citizens. They live longer, give them a purpose in life, are healthier, etc. And they are less likely to have depression. So I will have to always settle for just visits with him. I know that every night I will get to spend time with him again tomorrow.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I know all the reasons for having a pet for older citizens. They live longer, give them a purpose in life, are healthier, etc. And they are less likely to have depression. So I will have to always settle for just visits with him. I know that every night I will get to spend time with him again tomorrow.


When I was active in dog rescue, our organization took on several dogs whose owners died or went into long-term care. The families were not willing to take the dogs. I have told my dad that his dog is not an issue--she can come live out the rest of her life with me but he better not get another dog at his age (81). If you have pets, you can make accommodations for them in your will and I strongly recommend doing that. What we saw when someone died was a friend/family member would take the pet for ~6 months and then it was too much for them. Rescue organizations are run by volunteers. It is never convenient for an animal to come into rescue. It is not a gift to the organization. 

A friend recently had to find a home for two sr. cats (12 and 13 years old). Her friend died and didn't make arrangements for the cats and the family didn't want to deal with them. 

I love animals. I admire those who can continue doing rescue. I did that for 12 years. I can't do that anymore. It was too hard on my heart and my pocketbook. I have three Saint Bernards for which I am still responsible because they were my rescue puppies. They are in their adoptive homes, but should they need to come back, my door (and heart) are always open.


----------



## Addie

CW, what made you pick St. Bernard dogs to rescue? It would have been easier on the pocketbook if you had chosen Yorkies or some other small dog. St. B's are beautiful, but very costly to keep.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've never not had cats, they've been in my life since I was born.  Even if I had to visit Mom's to get a cat fix.


----------



## Addie

The local moving truck was loading the last of our furniture. Our cat was in her box giving birth to her litter. Oh Dear. So the driver picked up the box, made the helper ride in the back with the furniture and put the mother and the box on the seat next to him. She gave birth to two kittens in the truck. When she arrived at our new home, she was the first one to enter. The driver placed her and her kittens in a closet with one of his pads. The cat had six kittens. One didn't make it. My husband gave each of them a nice tip for being so kind to our cat and her babies. When the babies were old enough to leave Mom, each mover came back to take a kitten. They chose the first two kittens born in the truck. Later I saw the truck around town. There was a picture of one of the kittens on the side of the truck with the lettering, "We treat your belongings like we would a newborn kitten." The driver had his kitten as his mascot in the truck. Went to every moving job with him. Was quite happy to sit in the cab while its owner went to work. 

I saw the driver about a year later. Told me that his kitten story got him a host of new jobs and helped to build up his business. He even got a write-up in our local paper. I think I secretly fell in love with that man.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've never not had cats, they've been in my life since I was born. Even if I had to visit Mom's to get a cat fix.


 
I thought I was the only one who had to get their daily pet fix. Teddy is about due any minute now.


----------



## Claire

I think I'm going to start a new pets line about what pet you pick and why!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Patron and coworker...not much work got done today!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Patron and coworker...not much work got done today!



Ahhhh, Patron, you smell so good!  What vintage is that beef chunk you rubbed behind your ear?

He's so cute!


----------



## Addie

I love Patron's face and ears.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He had just decided sitting on my desk wasn't enough, I wasn't paying enough attention to him.


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww he is adorable Fi


----------



## Claire

My latest is that we've had Rosebud for almost 2 years.  We bought her from a humane society for our birthdays.  At the time I think she was 8 mos.

We had some problems training her, and almost returned her (it was a no-kill shelter, and we'd paid up front to have her taken back).  

Now that we love her, and have her trained, we find out she is sick.



Now that we've had her for almost two years, she has some sort of seizure disorder.   We're working with a good vet.  So far her seizures happen every 4 months or so.  Our vet and we agree that we'll wait for one more before deciding how to medicate her.


----------



## Dawgluver

Claire said:


> My latest is that we've had Rosebud for almost 2 years.  We bought her from a humane society for our birthdays.  At the time I think she was 8 mos.
> 
> We had some problems training her, and almost returned her (it was a no-kill shelter, and we'd paid up front to have her taken back).
> 
> Now that we love her, and have her trained, we find out she is sick.
> 
> Now that we've had her for almost two years, she has some sort of seizure disorder.   We're working with a good vet.  So far her seizures happen every 4 months or so.  Our vet and we agree that we'll wait for one more before deciding how to medicate her.



Claire, both my previous rescue cockers had seizures.  We didn't medicate, and they got along fine and both lived to a ripe old age.  The seizures probably scared us more than they did the dogs.  Apparently seizures are very common with certain breeds.  Thankfully, Beagle has no such issues.

Hugs to Rosebud!


----------



## buckytom

this is one of the two guys that greet me every morning when i get home, waiting to share breakfast.

beethoven (aka beetho, birdthoven, or butthead). he'll be 20 on april 3rd of this year.









yesterday, he ate almost a half of a hot dog, and the day before we shared an egg, cheese, and sausage wrap. if i don't share my food with hime, he makes so much noise that i can't sleep. 

i'll have to get a picture of my african grey, louie. he'll be 26 in october. i'm kind of worried about him as he's developed arthritis in his right foot. if you try to touch it, he'll curse up a storm at you, then tell beetho to shut the f up. lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> My latest is that we've had Rosebud for almost 2 years.  We bought her from a humane society for our birthdays.  At the time I think she was 8 mos.
> 
> We had some problems training her, and almost returned her (it was a no-kill shelter, and we'd paid up front to have her taken back).
> 
> Now that we love her, and have her trained, we find out she is sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we've had her for almost two years, she has some sort of seizure disorder.   We're working with a good vet.  So far her seizures happen every 4 months or so.  Our vet and we agree that we'll wait for one more before deciding how to medicate her.



Claire, I'm so sorry about Rosebud, but at least she has a good vet and people who love her.  You may find that she does just fine, like Dawg said.  Even my baby brother had seizures when he was little...we kept him around anyway...


----------



## buckytom

claire, i'm sorry that i didn't read of rosebud's troubles before i posted my picture. i just saw the thread title and happened to see my old pic when looking for pictures of favourite burgers yesterday.

my first gf had a cocker spaniel that lived to a ripe old age, 18 i think, that had periodic seizures. she was their dad's hunting dog when she was young, but eventually ended up just being the family baby. the medication they gave her worked to a degree, but like dawg said, i think it was worse for the family. good luck with rosebud.


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:


> this is one of the two guys that greet me every morning when i get home, waiting to share breakfast.
> 
> beethoven (aka beetho, birdthoven, or butthead). he'll be 20 on april 3rd of this year.
> 
> yesterday, he ate almost a half of a hot dog, and the day before we shared an egg, cheese, and sausage wrap. if i don't share my food with hime, he makes so much noise that i can't sleep.
> 
> i'll have to get a picture of my african grey, louie. he'll be 26 in october. i'm kind of worried about him as he's developed arthritis in his right foot. if you try to touch it, he'll curse up a storm at you, then tell beetho to shut the f up. lol.



Pretty bird, BT!  Yes, we would love to see Louie too!

Lots of patience needed in keeping parrots and such as I understand.  I have a friend who runs a parrot rescue, he has some interesting stories.


----------



## Barbara L

We just found out today that our sweet Cubbie (6-year-old German Shepherd/Rottweiler) has heartworms. He also has a Lick Granuloma on his right leg (Lick Granulomas in Dogs | Acral Lick Dermatitis) and a bad flea allergy. So, for the allergy he is on Benadryl three times a day. For the heartworms and the infection he is on Doxycycline. He has to take four 100 MG tablets twice a day for 30 days, then three months without, then repeat the cycle. After a year the vet will check how he is doing. He also wants us to bring Cubbie in for an x-ray and some blood tests soon. 

Cubbie feels fine, and the vet said his heart is strong and he seems very healthy (other than what I have mentioned). We had taken him in for routine shots and a routine exam, not because he was acting sick. The only thing we were concerned about when we took him in was his leg. 

For his first round of antibiotics and Benadryl I shoved each pill/capsule into a Fish McBite from McDonald's. Worked like a charm. One pill came out and I had to put it into another one, but Cubbie got them all down.


----------



## Kylie1969

He is lovely Tom, does he talk much?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> We just found out today that our sweet Cubbie (6-year-old German Shepherd/Rottweiler) has heartworms. He also has a Lick Granuloma on his right leg (Lick Granulomas in Dogs | Acral Lick Dermatitis) and a bad flea allergy. So, for the allergy he is on Benadryl three times a day. For the heartworms and the infection he is on Doxycycline. He has to take four 100 MG tablets twice a day for 30 days, then three months without, then repeat the cycle. After a year the vet will check how he is doing. He also wants us to bring Cubbie in for an x-ray and some blood tests soon.
> 
> Cubbie feels fine, and the vet said his heart is strong and he seems very healthy (other than what I have mentioned). We had taken him in for routine shots and a routine exam, not because he was acting sick. The only thing we were concerned about when we took him in was his leg.
> 
> For his first round of antibiotics and Benadryl I shoved each pill/capsule into a Fish McBite from McDonald's. Worked like a charm. One pill came out and I had to put it into another one, but Cubbie got them all down.



Sorry to hear about this Barbara, but at least he's easy to get the pills down.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have a couple of elderly animal companions, as well. DH jokes that we're running a pet nursing home  The black Lab, Pippen, 13, has arthritis and cataracts. And we have a 17-year-old orange calico who groans a lot (I think it's just an "old lady" voice, not pain). We also have a 2-year-old tortoise-shell cat who likes to keep them young 

I found this app, Cat Toys, for Android the other day. DH recorded the cats watching the laser pointer. There's also a squeaky mouse and a bird that react if a cat touches them on the screen. It was hilarious watching them.

Tablet Entertainment with Cats - YouTube


----------



## Claire

I've had two dogs (JR mixes) who lived to very ripe old ages.  It is amazing what you'll put up with when it comes to beloved pets.  One became totally deaf for about 3 years before she went, and had kidney disease.  Luckily diet was able to make her continent until the end.  Her daughter became hard-of-hearing, but it didn't much matter because she didn't always respond to her name anyway (like many things with those two, we didn't really notice that we never trained her, because she just did what her mommy did, that is her real mommy.  We simply didn't know that she wasn't respond to anything we said or did, just following Mommy.  So when Mommy died, she wasn't very responsive to any commands or her name.  Maybe we should have started calling her by her mother's name after her mom died?  Anyway, baby  dog was already geriatric when her mother died, and lost all of her training.  Both lived very long lives and were great companions, but those latter years had their moments, especially when Keiki lost her house training when her mother died!  

Thanks for the encouragement about Rosebud's seizures.  

I do remember from my days working for a vet, and my sister's decades, that Cockers in particular can be prone to problems because of over-breeding many years ago when they were the fad pet and pet farms would just crank them out.  The largest complaint was incontinence.  If they got excited for any reason at all, they'd pee all over the place.  

Rosebud lost a couple of small turds with her last seizure and puked (luckily we keep her on a fairly strict dry food diet, it is a heck of a lot easier to pick up after accidents that way), but then, when she recovered, she asked to go out and do her business.  Her house-training is impeccable.  Not anything I did, just from living, more or less, in a crate until we got her.  

Anyone thinking that crate-training is mean needs a lesson.  Of course we all know that most dog training is owner training!

So I won't worry so much about her seizures.  I did call my vet, and she has all incidents in her records.  I agree, probably more alarming to us that her.


----------



## LPBeier

Claire, you brought up a good point about crate training not being mean and I agree with you 100% - except when it is to the degree Joie's previous owners used it.

He was put in his crate for the following reasons:
- he did something bad
- bedtime
- they were out
- they were eating
- they were cleaning the house
- they had company over
- they were taking him in the car
- they just didn't want to be bothered with him (their words)
- and many more I can't think of

When we got this poor little two year old he didn't know which way was up.  I actually didn't like him because he was what I thought was untrainable, but he was just starved for attention and love.  He did not know right from wrong, up from down or how to act.  It has taken 6 long years to get him to a point where he trusts people (he has trusted us for awhile now, but it takes him awhile to warm up to other people and dogs because he was never around them.  Violet has been so good for him.

His crate has now become his safe haven.  We have it in the bedroom and the door has been removed.  He goes there himself to sleep, when he is bad (seriously),  when he is trying to hide from things like getting medication and when he just wants to tune out the world.  We never ever pull him out forcefully.  If we need to get him out he always falls for the "Joie want a treat" line, even when it is for medicine .  

My sister's dogs have all been crate trained from puppies and it makes a difference.

Violet on the other hand has never been in a crate.  That was our bad, but she is fully trained and so I guess we lucked out.  Well, okay, maybe she has us trained as well....


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry to hear about this Barbara, but at least he's easy to get the pills down.


Yes, I am glad he is taking them so easily. He has been taking fish oil capsules (same ones we take) for awhile now, but those are easy because he loves the fishy flavor when he bites them open.


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara L said:


> We just found out today that our sweet Cubbie (6-year-old German Shepherd/Rottweiler) has heartworms. He also has a Lick Granuloma on his right leg (Lick Granulomas in Dogs | Acral Lick Dermatitis) and a bad flea allergy. So, for the allergy he is on Benadryl three times a day. For the heartworms and the infection he is on Doxycycline. He has to take four 100 MG tablets twice a day for 30 days, then three months without, then repeat the cycle. After a year the vet will check how he is doing. He also wants us to bring Cubbie in for an x-ray and some blood tests soon.
> 
> Cubbie feels fine, and the vet said his heart is strong and he seems very healthy (other than what I have mentioned). We had taken him in for routine shots and a routine exam, not because he was acting sick. The only thing we were concerned about when we took him in was his leg.
> 
> For his first round of antibiotics and Benadryl I shoved each pill/capsule into a Fish McBite from McDonald's. Worked like a charm. One pill came out and I had to put it into another one, but Cubbie got them all down.



Barbara, I just saw this now.  Oh, poor Cubbie.  I remember Joie when he had all his infections a few months ago.  I am glad he is taking his medicines (our too have a hard time with that).  Please give him a huge hug from TB, Violet, Joie and I and keep us posted!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

DxW's first dog was a puppy mill mother. She wasn't old, but all done in.  She could not walk.  We think she had never been outside her cage.  DxW would drag her laying on her side with her leash until she was taught how to walk.  Dog didn't mind getting pullled around the yard.   The sad, for us, we lived in a split- entry house at the time.  You came in the door and either had to go up steps to the main part of the house, or downstairs to more bedrooms / family room.  Dog was content to stay put by the door.  Well,  we carried that dog up  or down for weeks to give it attention and to be with us in whatever part of the house we were in.   The dog lived a good 5 years with us/ her.


----------



## Claire

LPBeier said:


> Claire, you brought up a good point about crate training not being mean and I agree with you 100% - except when it is to the degree Joie's previous owners used it.
> 
> He was put in his crate for the following reasons:
> - he did something bad
> - bedtime
> - they were out
> - they were eating
> - they were cleaning the house
> - they had company over
> - they were taking him in the car
> - they just didn't want to be bothered with him (their words)
> - and many more I can't think of
> 
> When we got this poor little two year old he didn't know which way was up.  I actually didn't like him because he was what I thought was untrainable, but he was just starved for attention and love.  He did not know right from wrong, up from down or how to act.  It has taken 6 long years to get him to a point where he trusts people (he has trusted us for awhile now, but it takes him awhile to warm up to other people and dogs because he was never around them.  Violet has been so good for him.
> 
> His crate has now become his safe haven.  We have it in the bedroom and the door has been removed.  He goes there himself to sleep, when he is bad (seriously),  when he is trying to hide from things like getting medication and when he just wants to tune out the world.  We never ever pull him out forcefully.  If we need to get him out he always falls for the "Joie want a treat" line, even when it is for medicine .
> 
> My sister's dogs have all been crate trained from puppies and it makes a difference.
> 
> Violet on the other hand has never been in a crate.  That was our bad, but she is fully trained and so I guess we lucked out.  Well, okay, maybe she has us trained as well....



Our first dog had to be crate trained from the get-go.  I bought her from her litter, and one of my friends was a breeder of papillions and boxers.  She took me in hand.  We knew, at that point, that we wouldn't be living in Hawaii forever, so also knew that WF would have to fly one day.  So she taught me how to crate train the dog to make the experience somewhat less traumatic.  I was so impressed when she'd take a house full of Papillons and (I think there were four of them), and say, "Crate up" and they'd run to their crates and get a treat.  You are so right that crating should not be a punishment.  Everytime a pet gets in their crate, there should be a treat attached.  But, anyway, when you KNOW an animal is going to have to fly, this makes it so much easier.  At the time, the airlines required that any animal they flew had to be able to stand up, sit, turn around, and lie down, within its crate.  Can you do that in your seat on a plane?  Heck NO.  

Well, WF went in a plane from Honolulu to National (now Reagan), with a stopover at O'Hare.  At O'Hare, we actually were sitting, waiting for our connecting flight, and watching them load the animals on the plane.  Every one of these guys were drawn to her (a JR/Ch mix) and were soothing her.  

We went to pick her up at what was then called National.  We were going to grab our luggage, and I said, White Fang is here, I can hear her, you guys (a long time friend was picking us up) get the luggage, I'll get WF.  Our friend said, I don't hear anything.  Well, I went to the office nearby and said I could hear my dog crying.  She pointed and said, is that her?  Yup.  

What I love is that we sent her out, obviously with a Honolulu paper in the bottom, and received her with a Chicago Tribune.  Someone must really love animals to do that for us!


----------



## Dawgluver

Barbara L said:


> Yes, I am glad he is taking them so easily. He has been taking fish oil capsules (same ones we take) for awhile now, but those are easy because he loves the fishy flavor when he bites them open.



Glad Cubby is cooperating, Barbara.  Sounds like he's well on his way to recovery.

We had a third-hand rescue Dalmation who came to us with heartworms, unknown by us.  Poor thing, her hips swelled up something huge, they gave her shots in the hips and pills. She was so sick.  She also developed an enormous lipoma (nonmalignant tumor) on her belly, we had it removed, but it was hard to stitch up as the skin was so thin.  She was a sweet girl who was very, um, vocal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My heading towards geriatric cats are enough for me.  Latté has lately had to get used to rearranging her sleeping position because I have to use a pillow to keep my hips even.  Now if I could just move in my sleep, but if I hit resistance I stop, so I end up in one position unless I wake up and move purposefully.


----------



## Claire

I do not understand people who get dogs and are not home for them.  When I say Rosebud is crated, that means she is in her crate for a few hours here and there.  Every Friday we go out for drinks and dinner, and maybe twice a month for lunch.  Not even once a month we leave for the day.  People who are only home for a few hours a day, here it is:  Don't get a dog.  Get a fish.  Maybe a cat (but two is better, they'll play together).  Dogs just need more attention than you can do in 4 hours a day.  

OK, my soap box.  One friend told me that it was cruel to crate a dog.  Huh?  No, cruel is coming home and finding that your doggie has chewed through not only your couch, but an electrical cord or two.  Luckily they were for appliances that were not plugged in!  

When the world isn't right for her, Rosebud retreats to her own bedroom (that is to say, her crate).  A friend knew all my dogs have loved hand-crochetted  afghans sent me a small one, which lines her crate.  After she had her last fit, I had to wash it (I wash it regularly) and wipe out the crate.  She only gets to stay locked into her crate is when no one is home, or for a minute when someone elderly or incapacitated (in other words, someone who would suffer grevious damage should she jump on them) comes to the house, and that's only until I get them seated.


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> I do not understand people who get dogs and are not home for them. When I say Rosebud is crated, that means she is in her crate for a few hours here and there. Every Friday we go out for drinks and dinner, and maybe twice a month for lunch. Not even once a month we leave for the day. People who are only home for a few hours a day, here it is: Don't get a dog. Get a fish. Maybe a cat (but two is better, they'll play together). Dogs just need more attention than you can do in 4 hours a day.
> 
> OK, my soap box. One friend told me that it was cruel to crate a dog. Huh? No, cruel is coming home and finding that your doggie has chewed through not only your couch, but an electrical cord or two. Luckily they were for appliances that were not plugged in!
> 
> When the world isn't right for her, Rosebud retreats to her own bedroom (that is to say, her crate). A friend knew all my dogs have loved hand-crocheted afghans sent me a small one, which lines her crate. After she had her last fit, I had to wash it (I wash it regularly) and wipe out the crate. She only gets to stay locked into her crate is when no one is home, or for a minute when someone elderly or incapacitated (in other words, someone who would suffer grievous damage should she jump on them) comes to the house, and that's only until I get them seated.


 
I have been attacked by two German Shepherds and one Doberman. Both times I was just walking on the other side of the street. But anytime I come upon a dog and it is with the owner, I just stand still, with my hands down at my side and my palms outward. I let the dog smell me. I will talk in a very soft voice to the dog first before I talk to the owner. I make no effort to pat the animal or get to near the owner. 

I have a girlfriend in California that has four small rambunctious Yorkies. Everytime I go to visit her, the second I walk in the door all four of them are jumping all over me. And that is what they do to everyone that comes in the house. They see company as a new playmate. They all have crates. At night they all go into the bedroom and each one goes right into their own crate. If one should misbehave, all she has to say is "Crate" and off it goes with its head down. After about fifteen minutes she will call it out again to play with the others. Those dogs are very well trained. Any time they go on vacation, she has a friend that has the sisters to one of her dogs and she babysits her four. She returns the favor in kind when they go somewhere for any length of time. Her and her husband are truly excellent and very responsible dog owners.


----------



## jabbur

We crate trained our dog too.  Now that he is a senior citizen, he doesn't get crated much.  We mostly use it when we have workmen in the yard or house.  Since we have a doggie door into the back yard he's allowed free roaming of the house and yard.  He's way past the chewing stage and hasn't reached the incontinent stage.  He chewed up any kind of pad we put in the crate and the only thing he likes in there is the blanket we brought him home in when he was a pup.  It's his blanket and he knows it's his!  All we have to do is say crate and he goes right in.  He did hide in there when Salem was new to the household and there have been times when other dogs are visiting and he'll go there to rest away from the rambunctious ones.


----------



## Barbara L

A friend of ours, who openly admits she does not like animals, takes crating to the extreme. Unfortunately, to her a pet is something to take out and play with when you are in the mood, but it is to be put away the rest of the time. The dog (a beagle) is hooked up outside most of the day, which she (the dog) doesn't mind. But when she is in the house she spends way too much time in her crate. She is often in there 12+ hours without any potty, water, or food breaks. She goes wild when she is allowed to get out and play. It is sad because no one in the family really knows how to relate to an animal.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

How many of you sleep with your pets? 

My two girls sleep, one close to my chest area  or else stretched out on top of me ( the big lug) if I'm on my side.  The youngest has taken to curling up in a ball on top of the covers and nestling against my feet.  

It's a commotion every time I turn over in my sleep.


----------



## Barbara L

Whiskadoodle said:


> How many of you sleep with your pets?
> 
> My two girls sleep, one close to my chest area  or else stretched out on top of me ( the big lug) if I'm on my side.  The youngest has taken to curling up in a ball on top of the covers and nestling against my feet.
> 
> It's a commotion every time I turn over in my sleep.


Sometimes it is just James and me in bed, but on any given night there may be one or two cats, and/or 85 pound Cubbie. Our one cat likes to lie at our feet. Our other cat changes spots a lot. He will lay next to my head a few nights, then at my feet, then at James's feet. Sometimes he likes to snuggle up tight against my back. If Cubbie is in bed, sometimes the cat likes to snuggle up against his back. Sometimes the cat will lie on top of me, but I am kind of like a tornado when I sleep. Plus, he is the heaviest-footed cat I have ever known, so it can be uncomfortable to have him walking around on me!

Years ago I had a little cat named Angel. I called her a log-roller because she would manage to stay on top of me even though I flipped and rolled all night.


----------



## quaker

I have an adorable little 'Designer Dog' (read 'Mutt') who is part Yorkie and has a very Yorkie attitude, "I heard the word 'come' I'm just making up my mind if I want to or not--is there something in it for me ?"  We love her to pieces.   I worked for a vet, and have lots of stories about people with different ideas about animals.  It is amazing the different attitudes that are out there.  Fortunately for some of them, we were not allowed to jump over the desk and beat the .......... out of them.  But then there are others, for instance, a very large, rough trucker had to put his dog to sleep and was muttering as he left, " its about time, the dumb dog has been nothing but trouble " When I looked outside after he left, he was sitting on the step crying his heart out.  It was a fun, but at times heartbreaking job.


----------



## Dawgluver

Barbara L said:


> A friend of ours, who openly admits she does not like animals, takes crating to the extreme. Unfortunately, to her a pet is something to take out and play with when you are in the mood, but it is to be put away the rest of the time. The dog (a beagle) is hooked up outside most of the day, which she (the dog) doesn't mind. But when she is in the house she spends way too much time in her crate. She is often in there 12+ hours without any potty, water, or food breaks. She goes wild when she is allowed to get out and play. It is sad because no one in the family really knows how to relate to an animal.



That's terrible, Barbara!  Beagles are such sweet and loving little dogs, and no dog should be treated like that.  A dog is a member of the family.

Our beagle likes to burrow under the covers and snuggle.

She also has a crate, mainly for travel in the back of the car, and for when we stay in hotels and at other people's houses.  She's very comfortable with it.


----------



## Somebunny

Whiskadoodle said:


> How many of you sleep with your pets?
> 
> My two girls sleep, one close to my chest area  or else stretched out on top of me ( the big lug) if I'm on my side.  The youngest has taken to curling up in a ball on top of the covers and nestling against my feet.
> 
> It's a commotion every time I turn over in my sleep.



Lol Whisk!  You made me think of what a co-worker said to me yesterday, I had just shared a video with her of two golden labs "sledding". (I wish I could figure out how to copy it here, maybe it could be googled) and she related to me how when she was leaving for work it was so "darn cute to see Cooper snuggled under the covers with his head on the pillow). Lol! "Cooper" is a full grown Golden Labrador Retriever! Makes me smile!  When our dear cocker (Cujo) was still with us he often slept on the bed, until he got to old to make the jump.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Whiskadoodle said:


> How many of you sleep with your pets?
> 
> My two girls sleep, one close to my chest area  or else stretched out on top of me ( the big lug) if I'm on my side.  The youngest has taken to curling up in a ball on top of the covers and nestling against my feet.
> 
> It's a commotion every time I turn over in my sleep.



Both cats and Shrek...can't sleep unless all three are present.


----------



## Claire

I confess!  Yes, we've always slept with our doggies.  It is my husband's fault, it really is!


----------



## GotGarlic

Our black Lab used to sleep in her own bed at the food of ours, but she's gotten to arthritic to manage the stairs safely; we have to keep a baby gate at the bottom of the stairs to keep her from climbing up to join us, though.

With the two cats, you never know  Elwing, the 17-year-old, can't jump up onto the bed anymore, but if I bring her up, she'll sometimes spend the night. She also has a basket next to the radiator in the guest room where she likes to sleep. Bella sometimes sleeps on the bed, sometimes on a radiator, sometimes on my computer chair ... all over the place.


----------



## Addie

Teddy will only sleep on my bed when he is here. But he has to be under th cover. At home he will only sleep in his own bed with a blanket over him. When he is ready to go out in the morning, he jumps on the bed and sticks his backside in Spike's face to wake him up. He keeps pushing against Spike until Spike acknowledges his presence. Then he will stretch across the top step so Spike can't sneak out without him.


----------



## jabbur

Ollie (the 93 lb shepherd/collie mix) sleeps at the foot of our bed.  There is no room for him on the bed since it's only a queen size and there are already 2 full grown folks in it!  Salem (the 8 lb cat) starts out sleeping against my feet.  Some nights we manage to get through the whole night that way.  Other nights she gets tired of me moving my feet and will jump down and sleep under the bed.  She enjoys sleeping under the bed because then she can play "Smack the toes" from under there in the mornings when I go to the bathroom.


----------



## LPBeier

Does this answer the question?


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara L said:


> A friend of ours, who openly admits she does not like animals, takes crating to the extreme. Unfortunately, to her a pet is something to take out and play with when you are in the mood, but it is to be put away the rest of the time. The dog (a beagle) is hooked up outside most of the day, which she (the dog) doesn't mind. But when she is in the house she spends way too much time in her crate. She is often in there 12+ hours without any potty, water, or food breaks. She goes wild when she is allowed to get out and play. It is sad because no one in the family really knows how to relate to an animal.



Barbara, this sound so much like Joie's ordeal.  The dog is so happy to be out that they get excited and "wild", so the owners put them back in the crate because they (owners) can't handle it.  Allowing Joie to come and go as he pleases to his crate and giving him the love and attention he needs has really helped, but both TB and I are dog lovers  That's the big difference.


----------



## CWS4322

When I was involved with rescue, we crate trained all the dogs. This was so that if the dogs had to be confined in a kennel/vet clinic, the dog would not panic. I still have a 54" dog crate in the basement. I often find Cliff in it. I had several dogs that were on IV fluids at home over the years. Being able to confine them meant they got the treatment they needed. The rule was that the dog was not to be confined for more than 3 or 4 hours without being allowed out. Puppies can hold their bladders for 1 hour for every month of life until about the age of 8 months. I always ask people if they'd like to wait 12 hours before going to the bathroom...And, no, I don't have a dog sleeping on the bed. At one time, two dogs slept on the bed with us. I woke up with a sore back for years. I also found that I was congested. Now that dogs do not sleep on the bed (or in the bedroom), my back no longer hurts in the morning and I am not congested. And, the bed is too high for the dogs to jump on.


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Barbara, this sound so much like Joie's ordeal.  The dog is so happy to be out that they get excited and "wild", so the owners put them back in the crate because they (owners) can't handle it.  Allowing Joie to come and go as he pleases to his crate and giving him the love and attention he needs has really helped, but both TB and I are dog lovers  That's the big difference.


Fortunately this dog is very sweet-tempered and seems to have accepted her lot in life. They do leave her out more now than they used to, but they will never be animal people.  Laurie, you "know" who it is, so I'm sure you can imagine this isn't the biggest problem they have. LOL  I love her dearly, and she really does try when I give her tips on raising a dog, etc. I give the dog lots of attention when we are there. And the dog loves them like crazy.


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara L said:


> Fortunately this dog is very sweet-tempered and seems to have accepted her lot in life. They do leave her out more now than they used to, but they will never be animal people.  Laurie, you "know" who it is, so I'm sure you can imagine this isn't the biggest problem they have. LOL  I love her dearly, and she really does try when I give her tips on raising a dog, etc. I give the dog lots of attention when we are there. And the dog loves them like crazy.



I did know who it was.  But I do understand things from the dogs point of view having gone through it with Joie.  He is very sweet too, but would come on strong any time he was out of the crate.  He is better now but he is also 9 so an "old man" by dog standards.  I am glad the dog is adjusted.  that makes all the difference in the world.  

BTW, Barbara, did you see the picture of Violet "pushing me out of bed" a few posts back?  TB got up to go to work and I hadn't slept much so he was letting me catch up when Violet curled up behind me and her feet were literally pushing me.  I didn't fall, and TB got this shot to show me.


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> I did know who it was.  But I do understand things from the dogs point of view having gone through it with Joie.  He is very sweet too, but would come on strong any time he was out of the crate.  He is better now but he is also 9 so an "old man" by dog standards.  I am glad the dog is adjusted.  that makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> BTW, Barbara, did you see the picture of Violet "pushing me out of bed" a few posts back?  TB got up to go to work and I hadn't slept much so he was letting me catch up when Violet curled up behind me and her feet were literally pushing me.  I didn't fall, and TB got this shot to show me.


Yes, I saw it after I made my last post! So cute! Cubbie is usually pretty good about not pushing me out, but now I just have to teach James the same thing!  Just kidding!  Kind of.


----------



## love2"Q"

I think its more the dogs let me sleep wth them in the bed than the other way around...


----------



## Addie

love2"Q" said:


> I think its more the dogs let me sleep wth them in the bed than the other way around...


 
Don't be surprised if you find yourself sleeping in their bed.


----------



## LPBeier

love2"Q" said:


> I think its more the dogs let me sleep wth them in the bed than the other way around...



There are three dog beds, one blanket on the floor and Joie's crate and they claim the living room sofa, the love seat in TB's office, our bed and the recliner in our office.  You would think we have 10 dogs, not two!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> There are three dog beds, one blanket on the floor and Joie's crate and they claim the living room sofa, the love seat in TB's office, our bed and the recliner in our office. You would think we have 10 dogs, not two!


 
Read reply to love "2" Q.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek is the one who moves me out of bed.  I just walk around to the other side and get in there until he works his way back.  No wonder I am always tired.  Smudge is a heavy footed cat and insists on standing on my ankles, that hurts and wakes me up, she's getting better about not standing on me.  Latté can walk all over me all night and I never notice, she manages to surf her way to the top.  She's telling me right now that it's time for bed.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Read reply to love "2" Q.



Yes, Addie, I did read that.  Our be IS one of the dog beds   One day I did sleep on the big dog bed in our room when they were sick.  I tried to get them to the couch, but they wanted to be on that bed and they didn't want to be alone.  Needless to say I didn't get much sleep!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek is the one who moves me out of bed.  I just walk around to the other side and get in there until he works his way back.  No wonder I am always tired.  Smudge is a heavy footed cat and insists on standing on my ankles, that hurts and wakes me up, she's getting better about not standing on me.  Latté can walk all over me all night and I never notice, she manages to surf her way to the top.  She's telling me right now that it's time for bed.


Hmmm...and you wonder why I said "no more dogs on the bed" when the two died and I could kick the others out of the bedroom? My little 70 lb dog used to sleep with her head burrowed in my stomach. The big guy (120 lb) used to sleep with his back up against mine. Is it any wonder I woke up with a sore back?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Yes, Addie, I did read that.  Our be IS one of the dog beds   One day I did sleep on the big dog bed in our room when they were sick.  I tried to get them to the couch, but they wanted to be on that bed and they didn't want to be alone.  Needless to say I didn't get much sleep!



I slept on the floor with Latté just after she was spayed, poor thing, I had her shut in the bedroom so Smudge wouldn't bug her,  Shrek was up on the bed and I ended up on the floor so she wouldn't try to get to me.  Shrek woke up to go to work and found us both curled up in front of the closet.


----------



## tinlizzie

My daughter's cat always slept up next to her head - one night he was startled by a noise and sprang up, running across her face.  His claw caught in her eyelid -- no harm but bad enough, a couple of stitches in the ER -- a very close call.  Kitty's not allowed there anymore.


----------



## Barbara L

I didn't sleep in Cubbie's bed, but he was scared of it for a few days after we bought it (and he was 5 years old!)! I think it was because it has a slick fabric on the bottom (warm and furry on top though). It make kind of a crackly sound when he stepped on it. He would jump over it to avoid it! I used treats to get him on it, but he would only sleep with his head over the edge and his body on the floor. Finally I put a piece of fleece fabric in it and I laid in the bed for awhile, and he scooted onto it a bit more. Now he sleeps on it with no problem (and once broken in it stopped making the slick fabric noise). Of course, he also sleeps on our bed, on the floor, and in James's chair. 

Oh yes, I had mentioned how our cats like to change their sleep locations quite often. Our bigger (but younger) cat has been sleeping in the bathtub the last couple nights! I think he is there right now in fact.


----------



## CWS4322

And a friend is calling me about the success she is having trying the crate training techniques suggested. She was ready (almost--I hope--since she called first) to send the poor thing back to rescue because of the destroyed furniture. Now she is working on crating the gal when my friend is not home. No more destroyed baseboards or furniture, for the moment.


----------



## Claire

I think the fact that Rosebud was so good about her crate is what (along with the help of my DC pet friends) allowed us to keep her.  

For those who have followed Rosebud's progress, we put her on phenobarbitol this morning.  When her seizures were 3-4 mos apart it was one thing, but when it started at 10 days our vet and we, mutually, decided to medicate.  I did a lot of research and we decided to go with the old tried-and-true rather than the newer med on the market.  Our little rescue doggie is becoming an expensive one, but worth every penny at this point.  The hardest part, for me, is not the seizure itself, but her fear afterwards.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> I think the fact that Rosebud was so good about her crate is what (along with the help of my DC pet friends) allowed us to keep her.
> 
> For those who have followed Rosebud's progress, we put her on phenobarbitol this morning.  When her seizures were 3-4 mos apart it was one thing, but when it started at 10 days our vet and we, mutually, decided to medicate.  I did a lot of research and we decided to go with the old tried-and-true rather than the newer med on the market.  Our little rescue doggie is becoming an expensive one, but worth every penny at this point.  The hardest part, for me, is not the seizure itself, but her fear afterwards.



Lots of hugs for Rosebud!  Poor Baby!


----------



## LPBeier

My Joie is so sick again.  He was in pain this afternoon so I gave him a pill.  We thought he had passed whatever was causing his discomfort but he is back to not eating.  His movements are fairly normal (small but he is eating less) but a few hours ago he came to me grunting and panting in pain and shaking.  Then he threw up his undigested breakfast all over the rug.

I am dealing with horrid pain myself right now and TB is working.  I phoned the vets and they said he will probably be okay until tomorrow morning if we keep giving him the medicine and keep an eye on him.  Since he got sick he is not shaking or grunting, so that is good.

We are also having a financial problem regarding this because it costs so much to have x-rays, etc.  We are waiting for some money to come in, but since Dad passed away last year we have had more expenses each month (he paid us a bit to stay here and have me look after him).  I am feeling so guilty that I am being a horrible "Pet-Mom".  I am also fighting going to the hospital myself - but at least worrying about Joie and needing to be here for him is helping me (they probably won't do much for me anyway).

Thanks for letting me vent a bit even if it is a little all over the place.  I am just so worried about my little guy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Poor Joie.  Poor LP!


----------



## Claire

My heart goes out to you.  Beloved pets ... and sometimes you find yourself deciding if you can handle your own medical needs and theirs as well.  It isn't easy.  I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear.  Hugs for Joie and Rosebud!  And for LP and Claire!

We know your doggies are getting the best care possible, and are much beloved.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I slept on the floor with Latté just after she was spayed, poor thing, I had her shut in the bedroom so Smudge wouldn't bug her,  Shrek was up on the bed and I ended up on the floor so she wouldn't try to get to me.  Shrek woke up to go to work and found us both curled up in front of the closet.


I slept with many dogs on the floor...I slept on the floor at the vet clinic with one Saint after he had cruciate surgery, but then I slept on the floor with him for 7 days after he had bloat surgery. No one thought he'd live, but he did. He died 7 years later. I am now sleeping on the floor with yet another Saint. She's been with me for 9 years. Her rear end has gone, but she still has the gumption to scoot around. Before you tell me that I'm being cruel, I'm waiting for my friend who is a vet to get her butt home from Vegas. I want this gal to leave this world in my arms in the home she has known for 9 years. She was picked up as a "wild child" stray in NC, heartworm positive, and immigrated to Canada after it was determined by the rescue group that she could not be adopted because she had startle reflex and snapped if anyone tried to touch her head or collar. She still does that, but ever so gentle when her mouth connects with my hand. I'm slinging her out and in to maintain her dignity. Tonight several of her doggy friends dropped by to say good-bye. I'm not sure I'll be ready on Friday (my birthday :-() but know that Dr. J will make it as painless as possible and with as much dignity as one could hope. I hope I go in the arms of the one who loves me best. In the meantime, I better finish grooming her so she gets to Rainbow Bridge looking her best.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I slept with many dogs on the floor...I slept on the floor at the vet clinic with one Saint after he had cruciate surgery, but then I slept on the floor with him for 7 days after he had bloat surgery. No one thought he'd live, but he did. He died 7 years later. I am now sleeping on the floor with yet another Saint. She's been with me for 9 years. Her rear end has gone, but she still has the gumption to scoot around. Before you tell me that I'm being cruel, I'm waiting for my friend who is a vet to get her butt home from Vegas. I want this gal to leave this world in my arms in the home she has known for 9 years. She was picked up as a "wild child" stray in NC, heartworm positive, and immigrated to Canada after it was determined by the rescue group that she could not be adopted because she had startle reflex and snapped if anyone tried to touch her head or collar. She still does that, but ever so gentle when her mouth connects with my hand. I'm slinging her out and in to maintain her dignity. Tonight several of her doggy friends dropped by to say good-bye. I'm not sure I'll be ready on Friday (my birthday :-() but know that Dr. J will make it as painless as possible and with as much dignity as one could hope. I hope I go in the arms of the one who loves me best. In the meantime, I better finish grooming her so she gets to Rainbow Bridge looking her best.



Oh, CWS, you make me cry and be happy at the same time.  Cry for the loss, but happy she is going at home with those she loves.


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> My Joie is so sick again.  He was in pain this afternoon so I gave him a pill.  We thought he had passed whatever was causing his discomfort but he is back to not eating.  His movements are fairly normal (small but he is eating less) but a few hours ago he came to me grunting and panting in pain and shaking.  Then he threw up his undigested breakfast all over the rug.
> 
> I am dealing with horrid pain myself right now and TB is working.  I phoned the vets and they said he will probably be okay until tomorrow morning if we keep giving him the medicine and keep an eye on him.  Since he got sick he is not shaking or grunting, so that is good.
> 
> We are also having a financial problem regarding this because it costs so much to have x-rays, etc.  We are waiting for some money to come in, but since Dad passed away last year we have had more expenses each month (he paid us a bit to stay here and have me look after him).  I am feeling so guilty that I am being a horrible "Pet-Mom".  I am also fighting going to the hospital myself - but at least worrying about Joie and needing to be here for him is helping me (they probably won't do much for me anyway).
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent a bit even if it is a little all over the place.  I am just so worried about my little guy.


LP--sorry to hear that. I know how frustrating it is. I am waiting for Dr. J to come home because she will come to my home and send my gal on her way and only charge me for the cost of the drugs. I can't afford to take this gal in today (and I'm not ready). Hugs. Vets do good work, but it can get very expensive very quickly. A friend is struggling with that with her dog as well--can't afford the tests the vets recommend and is doing the best she can with what the vets do know. If only our pets could talk and tell us where it hurts!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, CWS, you make me cry and be happy at the same time.  Cry for the loss, but happy she is going at home with those she loves.



Me too.  It's so hard.  You gave her a good life, CWS.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs CWS)))


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> Me too.  It's so hard.  You gave her a good life, CWS.


Thanks. She's the "wild child" in this painting--the one with the funky hair and smudge spot on her face (upper-right hand corner of the painting 1). She's the one who could climb a tree, escape out of the bathroom window, under the fence (4"), counter surf without a sound, spent 90% of the time at obedience class (the first time) in the back room, the next time, she was the demo dog. She could spot a fly on the wall and climb the wall to catch it, hear the cheese wrapper opening when she was outside, and has been the most challenging dog I've ever had, but I must say, I've loved her despite it all (even when she bit me). I've wrapped her legs 2x a day for three weeks after she got in a dog fight. I've held her when she's been on IV fluids (after the dog fight) and loved her best. I've been down this road more times that I like to count (or admit). Not sure how to link the paintings I had done of my dogs, but here's a the link (James, btw, is an amazing artist--very well known in Japan and he did the graphics for the Cosby Show. He is also a great friend). Ironically, James did these paintings for my birthday in 2006. The backstory is that he had some pastel cartoon-like drawings he had done of his dogs, he was preparing for a show and showed us his paintings. His b'day is today, so we used to celebrate our b'days together. I raved over it so much, he offered to do a painting of my dogs, which turned out to be two. To see the paintings, you have to load his site, and then select Original Art, then Mixed Media, and then Dogs (1 and 2 are my paintings--I LOVE these paintings and I love James for doing them for me--these paintings are so dear to me).

James Talmadge Art - Original Art - Mixed Media - Dogs 1 and 2


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks. She's the "wild child" in this painting--the one with the funky hair and smudge spot on her face (upper-right hand corner of the painting 1). I've been down this road more times that I like to count (or admit). Not sure how to link the paintings I had done of my dogs, but here's a the link (James, btw, is an amazing artist--very well known in Japan and he did the graphics for the Cosby Show. He is also a great friend). Ironically, James did these paintings for my birthday in 2006. To see the paintings, you have to load his site, and then select Original Art, then Mixed Media, and then Dogs (1 and 2 are my paintings--I LOVE these paintings and I love James for doing them for me--these paintings are so dear to me).
> 
> James Talmadge Art - Original Art - Mixed Media - Dogs 1 and 2



Can't open the link, CWS.  Really want to see it!


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> Can't open the link, CWS.  Really want to see it!


You have to go from here:

James Talmadge Art

and then walk through his site. He loves FLASH.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Great pictures!


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:


> You have to go from here:
> 
> James Talmadge Art
> 
> and then walk through his site. He loves FLASH.



Ah!  No Flash on iPad, will look through the desktop.  Thanks!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Great pictures!


I feel very blessed to have those paintings. He stepped out of his comfort zone to do those for me. When he unveiled the paintings, I was speechless (and cried). At the time, all but one of the dogs was still alive. The Big Saint and the Black labby-type (the puppy and the big boy on the upper left of the first painting) died in February, 2007. I was very happy to have the paintings before they died. 

Framed, the paintings are about 4 ft x 3 ft. Charlie and Martin Sheen have his art, as does Brooke Shields, but they don't have what I have that captures James' talent and his love for animals and his gift to me. Up close and personal, the web site does not do them justice. The colors are very vibrant (they are acrylic with pastel on handmade watercolor paper) and he captured each dog's personality. All the others are gone, she's the only one left.


----------



## LPBeier

Claire said:


> I think the fact that Rosebud was so good about her crate is what (along with the help of my DC pet friends) allowed us to keep her.
> 
> For those who have followed Rosebud's progress, we put her on phenobarbitol this morning.  When her seizures were 3-4 mos apart it was one thing, but when it started at 10 days our vet and we, mutually, decided to medicate.  I did a lot of research and we decided to go with the old tried-and-true rather than the newer med on the market.  Our little rescue doggie is becoming an expensive one, but worth every penny at this point.  The hardest part, for me, is not the seizure itself, but her fear afterwards.


Claire, in all my blubbering about Joie I missed this.  Big hugs to you and gentle ones for Rosebud.  My sister has had two Goldens who suffered from seizures.  It is a rough go.  My heart goes out to you.

And I agree about them being worth every penny (Joie was a sort of rescue as well).  It is just so hard when you don't have enough pennies for them (and here in Canada the penny is becoming extinct!).

Keep us posted on how she is doing, please.

Joie ended up wanting supper when I fed Violet.  I gave him a small amount of plain rice with a few kibbles and so far it has stayed down.  He is looking better too.  "Mom" is totally worn out, but glad he is a little better.


----------



## LPBeier

We just got back from the vet about an hour ago from getting Joie's follow-up xrays.  One month ago they saw a small mass in his abdomen, near his lungs and what could have been a foreign object in his stomach.  He got better and so we didn't do anything except watch him and keep up with some medication.  He was his old self for a couple of weeks then a few days ago the pain and vomiting started all over. 

Joie's new x-rays showed that the stomach is clear, but the lungs are full of fluid and there are at least 6 more masses and a lot of inflammation.  

The vet said we could do an ultrasound, biopsies, surgery, chemo, etc. but it still wouldn't guarantee he would ever be 100%. In fact it may be harder on him and not increase the length or quality of his life much if at all.  Second choice is giving him medication as a palliative measure and keep him comfortable at home.  Third, is to "put him out of his misery now". 

Bottom line is Joie has cancer and it has spread very quickly.  

He is having trouble breathing, walking, etc. but still has moments of being our  fun baby boy.  The medication should help him and we were just not ready to say goodbye.  He is home with us and we will take it day by day.  If the medications don't work we will definitely go to option 3 (don't want him to suffer for our selfishness), but if we can keep him comfortable and loved that is what we want.

I am numb right now.  I am dealing with my own health issues at the moment but they are not important at the moment.  TB went with me and it was getting close to the time he would have to go to work, but when we got the news he called in - we are both upset.

Even Violet is sensing it and will not leave his side.  It will be very hard on her when he goes.  It will be hard on all of us.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> We just got back from the vet about an hour ago from getting Joie's follow-up xrays.  One month ago they saw a small mass in his abdomen, near his lungs and what could have been a foreign object in his stomach.  He got better and so we didn't do anything except watch him and keep up with some medication.  He was his old self for a couple of weeks then a few days ago the pain and vomiting started all over.
> 
> Joie's new x-rays showed that the stomach is clear, but the lungs are full of fluid and there are at least 6 more masses and a lot of inflammation.
> 
> The vet said we could do an ultrasound, biopsies, surgery, chemo, etc. but it still wouldn't guarantee he would ever be 100%. In fact it may be harder on him and not increase the length or quality of his life much if at all.  Second choice is giving him medication as a palliative measure and keep him comfortable at home.  Third, is to "put him out of his misery now".
> 
> Bottom line is Joie has cancer and it has spread very quickly.
> 
> He is having trouble breathing, walking, etc. but still has moments of being our  fun baby boy.  The medication should help him and we were just not ready to say goodbye.  He is home with us and we will take it day by day.  If the medications don't work we will definitely go to option 3 (don't want him to suffer for our selfishness), but if we can keep him comfortable and loved that is what we want.
> 
> I am numb right now.  I am dealing with my own health issues at the moment but they are not important at the moment.  TB went with me and it was getting close to the time he would have to go to work, but when we got the news he called in - we are both upset.
> 
> Even Violet is sensing it and will not leave his side.  It will be very hard on her when he goes.  It will be hard on all of us.



Ohhhh, LP.  {{{{{{{hugs LP, Joie, Violet and TB}}}}}}.  This makes me cry.  So sorry, I know how much you love your furbabies.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm still crying. I've never even met Joie or Violet but I have loved them for years. You know we love you and are praying for all of you.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Ohhhh, LP.  {{{{{{{hugs LP, Joie, Violet and TB}}}}}}.  This makes me cry.  So sorry, I know how much you love your furbabies.


What Dawg said. (((Hugs)))


----------



## jabbur

Laurie, I'm so sorry to hear about Joie.  I know it will be hard on the whole family!  I'm sitting here reading it and getting a lump in throat.  Hugs and prayers for you flying over the internet.


----------



## Claire

LP, I know how hard it is to have to decide when to have a pet put down.  When is the pain too much?  The two I've had to put down, there was no question whatsoever to the vet or to us (kidney disease with our senior doggie, a stroke a few years later with her daughter).  We didn't have the hard limbo you're in, and my heart goes out to you.  The hardest part in our two were that when "mommy" died, her daughter took off looking for her.  We regained her after ten days, but it was ten days of he*l.  

Rosebud has been on her meds for 3 full days now and I'm not seeing any of the side effects I was concerned about (research:  lethargy, increased thirst/appetite, agitation (why agitation?  It's a tranquilizer?).  As for more seizures (or reduced liver function), only time will tell.  But for now she seems fine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> We just got back from the vet about an hour ago from getting Joie's follow-up xrays.  One month ago they saw a small mass in his abdomen, near his lungs and what could have been a foreign object in his stomach.  He got better and so we didn't do anything except watch him and keep up with some medication.  He was his old self for a couple of weeks then a few days ago the pain and vomiting started all over.
> 
> Joie's new x-rays showed that the stomach is clear, but the lungs are full of fluid and there are at least 6 more masses and a lot of inflammation.
> 
> The vet said we could do an ultrasound, biopsies, surgery, chemo, etc. but it still wouldn't guarantee he would ever be 100%. In fact it may be harder on him and not increase the length or quality of his life much if at all.  Second choice is giving him medication as a palliative measure and keep him comfortable at home.  Third, is to "put him out of his misery now".
> 
> Bottom line is Joie has cancer and it has spread very quickly.
> 
> He is having trouble breathing, walking, etc. but still has moments of being our  fun baby boy.  The medication should help him and we were just not ready to say goodbye.  He is home with us and we will take it day by day.  If the medications don't work we will definitely go to option 3 (don't want him to suffer for our selfishness), but if we can keep him comfortable and loved that is what we want.
> 
> I am numb right now.  I am dealing with my own health issues at the moment but they are not important at the moment.  TB went with me and it was getting close to the time he would have to go to work, but when we got the news he called in - we are both upset.
> 
> Even Violet is sensing it and will not leave his side.  It will be very hard on her when he goes.  It will be hard on all of us.



Laurie, I am so very sorry.  Love and hugs for all of you.


----------



## Somebunny

Laurie, I'm so sorry and am thinking of all of you,  these decisions are the hardest to make.


----------



## LPBeier

Thank you everyone. Your kind words help.  I keep expecting to see him perk up and be the old Joie I fell in love with but I know that is not going to happen.  Specially with all the medication.  But I am just enjoying the time I can spend with him.  He is content to be near us all the time even if it is beside us in his bed.


----------



## LPBeier

Joie's not having a good night.  We are thinking we may be making a decision sooner than expected.  I thought I would touch up the picture I posted below.  I think I will use this one for the Rainbow Bridge wall at our Vet's office.  They have been so good to him, Violet and us.

The friend who gave us Joie is coming by tomorrow to say goodbye.  We often say that even though he was from someone we knew, he was a rescue.  But she did the best she could and if it wasn't for her we wouldn't have had 7 years with him (she only had two).


----------



## Whiskadoodle

It is saddening to read both CWS and Laurie and your doggies are having sad times. This is so hard for you all. I don't look to these days when a new family member arrives. I look to this day and this day and all the days we have together are good and important days. I don't know why, since I never met either of you, I am shaking and have foggy eyes to type this and a lump in my throat too. I guess, Just {{hugs}} is all I can offer too.    Fred


----------



## CWS4322

I'm sooooo sorry, Laurie. As one oncologist once told me, no one knows enough to be a pessimist. And, Joie doesn't know about the cancer. I wouldn't share that information.  I never showed dyplastic dogs their x-rays. Count each day as a bonus day. You will know when the time is right. But today is a bonus day--enjoy your time together, make each minute count. It is never easy saying goodbye or having to make the call, making the call takes courage and strength. I've walked that road more times than I like to admit with fur babies. Hugs.


----------



## CWS4322

Whiskadoodle said:


> It is saddening to read both CWS and Laurie and your doggies are having sad times. This is so hard for you all. I don't look to these days when a new family member arrives. I look to this day and this day and all the days we have together are good and important days. I don't know why, since I never met either of you, I am shaking and have foggy eyes to type this and a lump in my throat too. I guess, Just {{hugs}} is all I can offer too.    Fred


Thanks. Za-Za is not leaving today, soon, but not today. She's had two good days and she's not in pain (and I'm not ready).


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Ohhhh, LP.  {{{{{{{hugs LP, Joie, Violet and TB}}}}}}.  This makes me cry.  So sorry, I know how much you love your furbabies.



+1

Thinking of you Laurie xxx


----------



## CWS4322

It's time. Za-Za and I are spending the next few days cuddling. She's getting lots of good treats. Dr. J. will be coming on either Thursday or Friday. After a glass of wine, I was able to write the email asking when she was available this week. Fortunately, Za-Za is not in pain and is still eating, peeing, pooping, interested in life, barking at me to help her get up. But, when you have a 125 lb Saint Bernard who can no longer walk (it is a degenerative problem) and you are on a limited budget and know you have to go out of town at the end of April, well, choices are limited. And, when it is a degenerative disease for which there are no drugs that really help improve things, you have to say good bye. I have never been one to make the knee-jerk decision to say good bye if the dog was not in pain. She's not in pain. I am in pain, but she is not. LP--hugs to you. I know how hard it has been and how hard it is to come home and put things away. To think 24 hours ago...a week ago...I've walked this path many times, but this is the first time the dog has had a degenerative disease. The other times the reasons were cut and dry. This time, it is really hard. She is also the last one of the pack...I'll miss her so.

We always wish we had had "one more day." I'm taking those days and holding the memories in my heart.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:


> It's time. Za-Za and I are spending the next few days cuddling. She's getting lots of good treats. Dr. J. will be coming on either Thursday or Friday. After a glass of wine, I was able to write the email asking when she was available this week. Fortunately, Za-Za is not in pain and is still eating, peeing, pooping, interested in life, barking at me to help her get up. But, when you have a 125 lb Saint Bernard who can no longer walk (it is a degenerative problem) and you are on a limited budget and know you have to go out of town at the end of April, well, choices are limited. And, when it is a degenerative disease for which there are no drugs that really help improve things, you have to say good bye. I have never been one to make the knee-jerk decision to say good bye if the dog was not in pain. She's not in pain. I am in pain, but she is not. LP--hugs to you. I know how hard it has been and how hard it is to come home and put things away. To think 24 hours ago...a week ago...I've walked this path many times, but this is the first time the dog has had a degenerative disease. The other times the reasons were cut and dry. This time, it is really hard. She is also the last one of the pack...I'll miss her so.
> 
> We always wish we had had "one more day." I'm taking those days and holding the memories in my heart.



Having had to scoop up and hold two cockers and a dalmation in order to potty them when their back legs didn't work anymore, I totally understand, CWS.  Bless you and Za-Za.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Love and hugs to you and Za-Za.


----------



## Addie

CWS sometimes it is very difficult to make and carry out the right decision. Give AZ Az a hug from me.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs CWS and Za-Za)))

That must be really hard. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## LPBeier

{{{{{{{{{{{{{CWS & Za-Za}}}}}}}}}}}}}

You are both in my heart, thoughts and prayers.  I am so thankful that the decision of putting Joie down was taken out of my hands.  I know how hard it has been for you.  We decided last Friday night (Feb 22) that we would have to take him in the morning and the decision was taken out of our hands at 2:15 am when he slipped away peacefully in his sleep.  Violet found him and woke TB.

I want you to know I am here for you.  I know you are taking time away but if you see this, please feel free to PM or email me at any time.

Enjoy your time with her the best that you can. I know that won't be easy but she will be happy just to have you there.


----------



## Rocklobster

Hooty..


----------



## LPBeier

Rock, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Rocklobster

LPBeier said:


> Rock, he is gorgeous!


Yeah. He is a nice guy. We rescued him from a very abusive situation when he was about 6 months old. It was supposed to be temporary, but when we got him home he was part of the family within minutes. I think my daughter had already made up her mind the minute we saw him....


----------



## LPBeier

I love the "KISS" make-up look going on there!


----------



## Addie

What beautiful markings. He is a stunner to look at. You want to reach in the pic and just hug him.


----------



## Rocklobster

Addie said:


> What beautiful markings. He is a stunner to look at. You want to reach in the pic and just hug him.


He get's lots of hugs. And is a bit of a lap dog wannabe because of it. Unfortunately, though, he has cluster seizures every few months. They can last up to 3 hours. It is a pretty horrendous thing. We have to hang on to him so he doesn't hurt himself. He has knocked down lots of furniture, and he can get limbs caught and twisted in just about any crack or under a couch or door. We have devised a method where we put him in an old sleeping bag and I lay spooning, or straddling him to stop him from flailing around and hurting himself.  He goes blind during this and once it is over and he regains his ability to function, he is so exhausted that he lays around for a day or two. It's a very sad and unfortunate thing to have to go through for all of us..


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> He get's lots of hugs. And is a bit of a lap dog wannabe because of it. Unfortunately, though, he has cluster seizures every few months. They can last up to 3 hours. It is a pretty horrendous thing. We have to hang on to him so he doesn't hurt himself. He has knocked down lots of furniture, and he can get limbs caught and twisted in just about any crack or under a couch or door. We have devised a method where we put him in an old sleeping bag and I lay spooning, or straddling him to stop him from flailing around and hurting himself.  He goes blind during this and once it is over and he regains his ability to function, he is so exhausted that he lays around for a day or two. It's a very sad and unfortunate thing to have to go through for all of us..


That's a shame. Isn't there anything the vet can do?


----------



## Rocklobster

taxlady said:


> That's a shame. Isn't there anything the vet can do?


No. It is epilepsy. They will sell you meds but any research I have done tells me they don't really help.


----------



## LPBeier

Rocklobster said:


> No. It is epilepsy. They will sell you meds but any research I have done tells me they don't really help.



My sister has had 3 goldens now with epilepsy.  Her first dog would not do well on the medications, but the two she has now are both doing much better.  One is on phenobarbitol and the other is on gabapentin and Valproic Acid, both of which I am on!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aww, poor Hooty.  He's beautiful.  My cockers both had seizures, but not to the extent you describe, Rock.  Hope you can find something that will help.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was sitting at my desk today and when I turned around there was a strange doggie sitting there waiting for me.  I still don't know where she came from or even what breed, she had the muzzle and ear shape of a corgi, but the hair of a short haired dachshund, just a bit rounder, think Corgi with short brown fur.  I gave her a Milk-bone and off she ran.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was sitting at my desk today and when I turned around there was a strange doggie sitting there waiting for me. I still don't know where she came from or even what breed, she had the muzzle and ear shape of a corgi, but the hair of a short haired dachshund, just a bit rounder, think Corgi with short brown fur. I gave her a Milk-bone and off she ran.


 
My next door neighbor who Teddy hates, always grabs a handful of Milk Bone at the bank for Teddy. He loves them. I have to find a way for him to accept her. Everytime she goes in or out of her apartment, he barks up a storm. Not good bahavior in a place for the elderly.


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> No. It is epilepsy. They will sell you meds but any research I have done tells me they don't really help.


 
Roc, if epilepsy is anything in animals like it is in humans, he doesn't remember the episodes. So try to take comfort in that thought.


----------



## Kylie1969

Rocklobster said:


> Hooty..View attachment 17324
> 
> View attachment 17325



Rock, Hooty is adorable 

Looking very comfy on the lounge there


----------



## Rocklobster

Kylie1969 said:


> Rock, Hooty is adorable
> 
> Looking very comfy on the lounge there


Yeah. Thanks. We've had people stop us in the street and ask us if they could hug him.


----------



## Rocklobster

Addie said:


> Roc, if epilepsy is anything in animals like it is in humans, he doesn't remember the episodes. So try to take comfort in that thought.


Hopefully. Sometimes he bounces back sooner than others.  But all the time he eventually is up with his tail wagging wanting to go outside for a walk.


----------



## CWS4322

Canine epilepsy, Addison's, and hypothyroidism are three very manageable conditions pets face. Of the three, epilepsy is the trickiest. It depends on the age of onset, IME. The earlier the onset, the more difficult it is to manage. Addison's is the most expensive of the three, but can be managed with oral meds and does not always require the very expensive once-every-25 days or so injection. Hypothyroidism is probably one of the least expensive conditions a pet can have, but often can be tricky to diagnose if the vet has the classic hypothyroid Golden Retriever as his/her model. One of the things that being involved as the vet for our rescued Saints taught Dr. J. was that hypothyroidism can affect the autoimmune system, reproductive system, behaviour, weight (we've had very thin Saints be hypothyroid). It is one of the tests she now recommends when clients come in with a dog that is presenting various symptoms. I've actually gotten into arguments with vets in other locations who were caring for our rescued Saints about the levels and what they should be. The thyroid is connected to the everything. Had a dog that had been diagnosed with Cushing's but never tested for hyopthyroidism. She was hypothyroid (good thing, that made her adoptable--the meds for Cushing's were quite pricey). I am so glad that so many of the rescued Saints and Newfs gave back to Dr. J. They taught her all kinds of things about Addison's, hypothyroidism, cardiac issues, and abnormalities (one Saint didn't have any ovaries when Dr. J. spayed her--she'd read about that at school, but had actually never seen that). She is a GREAT vet, but she admits she is a better vet thanks to all the odd cases our rescue group brought to her. She donated her time and in return, she learned things that have helped other dogs (and gets paid for those consults <g>).


----------



## Kylie1969

Rocklobster said:


> Yeah. Thanks. We've had people stop us in the street and ask us if they could hug him.



I would certainly want to give him a huge hug, he looks so soft and cuddly


----------



## LPBeier

A card arrived in the mail today from the vet's office offering condolences for Joie's passing.  This was in addition to the plant we received last week.  I cried openly as I read the notes from staff members like "Joie was not only loved by you but all of us here", "Joie was definitely one of our favourites here.  We'll really miss his sweet little face and personality", "Joie was so special, we are all so lucky to have been part of his life".  And even the vet/owner - "Thinking of you - Joie was so special!".  

One could say that they write these in all the cards, but both of our dogs have wiggled their way into the staff's hearts there.  That is the reason that when we moved from around the corner from the office to half-way across town and still go there, even though their sister office is much closer to us now.

Now Violet's hips seem to be giving her problems again and while we are not wanting her to suffer, we are not sure we are ready to go on this roller coaster so soon again.  I am going to phone tomorrow to see if we can change her medication.

Has anyone had any experience with laser treatments for dogs?  They are recommending them and they cost $200 for the first 6 treatments.


----------



## CWS4322

Laser treatments other than surgery, no, accupuncture yes +1 for pain.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> Laser treatments other than surgery, no, accupuncture yes +1 for pain.



Not sure what you mean laser no.  Does that mean you don't know anything about it or that they don't work.  I really appreciate the help.  Do they have accupuncture for dogs?


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Not sure what you mean laser no. Does that mean you don't know anything about it or that they don't work. I really appreciate the help. Do they have accupuncture for dogs?


 
I have heard of acupuncture for dogs on more than one occassion.


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> Not sure what you mean laser no.  Does that mean you don't know anything about it or that they don't work.  I really appreciate the help.  Do they have accupuncture for dogs?


Lasar is a "fun" thing for vets (surgical, etc.). There are canine accupuncture specialists. I have been very impressed by the results for neurological disorders. We had one rescued Saint, she had cruciate surgery (happened to be an Addisonian dog as well). The hair on the back of her leg did not grow back. The surgeon said "oh, that happens." The canine accupuncturist got all excited. It was similar to what she saw with humans--especially construction workers who had no hair growth on the front of their shins because of their boots rubbing against the skin and the nerves not triggering. She treated the dog (I think it was 4-5 treatments) and hair started to grow back. It was so cool--it grew back in tuffs. This was actually written up in a paper and presented at a conference. The dog went as a demo. A professor at Waterloo got very excited by this and also wrote it up. When my scaitica (sp) nerve acted up, I went to the accupuncturist. After 6 weeks of agony, 10 minutes of having the needles in fixed the problem. For 25 years I suffered from chronic pain in my neck. I had to turn my upper body to look over my shoulder when driving. Three treatments and I could actually turn my head enough to see over my shoulder. This was seven years ago. I can still turn my head and see over my shoulder. I was so amazed when I could do this after so many years of not being able to do so, I still marvel that I can do this. If it doesn't work after 2-3 treatments, the person usually says, "it is not working." I can email the person I know here to get some referrals in BC for you. She has gone to a number of conferences out there, so I know there are certified folks in your area.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> I can email the person I know here to get some referrals in BC for you. She has gone to a number of conferences out there, so I know there are certified folks in your area.



Thanks, CWS, that would be wonderful.  I have had very similar results as you from acupuncture for my neck and back.  I am actually thinking of going back to my guy soon.  He is a physio, but went back to school to specialize in massage and needles and even more specifically people (like me) with joint replacements.  Unfortunately he only works on humans!


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, CWS, that would be wonderful.  I have had very similar results as you from acupuncture for my neck and back.  I am actually thinking of going back to my guy soon.  He is a physio, but went back to school to specialize in massage and needles and even more specifically people (like me) with joint replacements.  Unfortunately he only works on humans!


Mine works on both--humans and pets (horses, dogs, and cats). She is a sports physio + accupuncturist + animals (she went to Australia to get certified to do animals). She also does IMS (a form of deep-needle treatment). That is what worked for my neck. I'll email her and find out where there are people in your area qualified to treat animals.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> Mine works on both--humans and pets (horses, dogs, and cats). She is a sports physio + accupuncturist + animals (she went to Australia to get certified to do animals). She also does IMS (a form of deep-needle treatment). That is what worked for my neck. I'll email her and find out where there are people in your area qualified to treat animals.



IMS is what I get as well.  

Thanks again!


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> Lasar is a "fun" thing for vets (surgical, etc.). There are canine accupuncture specialists. I have been very impressed by the results for neurological disorders. We had one rescued Saint, she had cruciate surgery (happened to be an Addisonian dog as well). The hair on the back of her leg did not grow back. The surgeon said "oh, that happens." The canine accupuncturist got all excited. It was similar to what she saw with humans--especially construction workers who had no hair growth on the front of their shins because of their boots rubbing against the skin and the nerves not triggering. She treated the dog (I think it was 4-5 treatments) and hair started to grow back. It was so cool--it grew back in tuffs. This was actually written up in a paper and presented at a conference. The dog went as a demo. A professor at Waterloo got very excited by this and also wrote it up. When my scaitica (sp) nerve acted up, I went to the accupuncturist. After 6 weeks of agony, 10 minutes of having the needles in fixed the problem. For 25 years I suffered from chronic pain in my neck. I had to turn my upper body to look over my shoulder when driving. Three treatments and I could actually turn my head enough to see over my shoulder. This was seven years ago. I can still turn my head and see over my shoulder. I was so amazed when I could do this after so many years of not being able to do so, I still marvel that I can do this. If it doesn't work after 2-3 treatments, the person usually says, "it is not working." I can email the person I know here to get some referrals in BC for you. She has gone to a number of conferences out there, so I know there are certified folks in your area.


LP--she's traveling and off-line until the 15th.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> LP--she's traveling and off-line until the 15th.


Thank you for trying.  If we haven't lined something up before then I will be in touch.  Actually if we DO line something up I will post it here to say how Violet is doing.

She and I went for another walk today.  I have to keep her short-leashed or she will pull me over (she is very strong and energetic for a dog whose back legs are only held up by muscle).  But she seems to know that this is how it is with me and TB gives her the faster walks.  We went almost double the distance today and while we are both tired, I think it is good for us!


----------



## Claire

Rosebud just got back from her first bloodwork after starting phenobarbital treatment a few months ago.  All is well.  A few friends have commented on her being calmer (at best guess she is older than 2 (we know that because we've had her that long) and younger than 3).  Since the start of her ph treatment she hasn't had an attack, and while she isn't really lethargic, she has put a pound on.  Ugh!  No, not yet overweight, but doc did say to watch it.


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> Rosebud just got back from her first bloodwork after starting phenobarbital treatment a few months ago. All is well. A few friends have commented on her being calmer (at best guess she is older than 2 (we know that because we've had her that long) and younger than 3). Since the start of her ph treatment she hasn't had an attack, and while she isn't really lethargic, she has put a pound on. Ugh! No, not yet overweight, but doc did say to watch it.


 
Claire, how long are her walks? Spike takes Teddy to a baseball field that is fenced in. There are other folks that have their dogs there also. They can be safely let off their leash and can run to their hearts content. And run they do. Spike is determined that he will never be an obese dog. Sometimes I think he overdoes it. When Teddy arrives here after his walk, he falls asleep immediately. Then when it is time to go home, Teddy has to walk about six blocks more. In the house he is very subdued. Once he is off that leash, there is no holding him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> Rosebud just got back from her first bloodwork after starting phenobarbital treatment a few months ago.  All is well.  A few friends have commented on her being calmer (at best guess she is older than 2 (we know that because we've had her that long) and younger than 3).  Since the start of her ph treatment she hasn't had an attack, and while she isn't really lethargic, she has put a pound on.  Ugh!  No, not yet overweight, but doc did say to watch it.



I glad it's working for her Claire!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I glad it's working for her Claire!



+1!!


----------



## Claire

Rosebud has a, for her, huge yard and lunges and runs every day, several times a day.  Husband walks her a few times a week.  Once weather hits reasonably warm temps, I will as well, but the hip has made me lazy.  But she thinks she's killed several animals a day (no, she just chases a feral cat, numerous birds and squirrels), and runs her little patootie off.  She's only gained that one pound since going on ph, and our vet just says to watch it, not that she is overweight at this point.  It is funny, just like our previous animals, we're more careful about their weight than we are our own.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

Claire said:


> CWS, there is a place in our hearts for anyone who helps to take what should have been a beloved pet to its maker. I have a friend who cannot do it for her own pets when the time comes. My husband and I bawl our eyes out, but stand by them, holding and loving. I know you helped me with Rosebud.
> 
> I don't know how else to say it. Adopt an appropriate pet when you are looking. Don't adopt a pet that you, in your heart, know that you cannot truly care for.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "free" pet. I paid $200 for my shelter dog. When I thought we couldn't keep her, I'd have given up that money with no problem. I was bawling my eyes out when I thought she couldn't live with the elderly and child friends I have. I cried and cried and cried. I'd signed an agreement with the shelter that I'd give her back and they could keep the money.
> 
> If you cannot afford medical care for your pet, don't get one. Period. You're endangering neighborhood pets, your children, etc.
> 
> Larger animals mean larger vet bills. So if your genitals are proportionate to your dog, look to the vet bills.
> 
> It took me several months, and advice from many DC and local column readers to get Rosebud to be a lover-ly doggie, but she is only 23 lbs. If I had to do it with an 80 pounder, someone would be in deep kimchee. At 17 lbs and 8 mos old, we could start a training regime. She is not, by far,a well-trained dog. But within the first year we had her, she cavorted with a German shepherd, two teenaged boys with problems, and a two-year old child. But it took work.
> 
> I don't believe anyone should take on a dog who isn't going to be dedicated to it.


 

I just started reading this thread & I came across this post. I became unglued with Penny the other week & did you what did....I signed those darn papers. Here is my fiasco with the local shelter. They are horrible people who have done a lot of wrong. They have a lawsuit pending (May 8) that I may be called into to testify. Here's my letter that I have been sending out & trying to get the paper to print. Sorry it's a little long.....

Have you ever made a mistake? I made my mistake on April 9, 2013

Have you ever made a mistake? Well I admit it, I made a horrible mistake that ate me up inside to the point where my conscious was making me physically ill. I gave up a little dog to the Hillside SPCA after rescuing her a month before. I allowed my patience to become rundown & I simply gave up on her. I felt defeated.

Her name is Penny & she was rescued by me and my husband from a hoarder who kept her in a crate most of her young life. So after we thought we couldn't take it anymore we made the hard decision to hand her over to see if they could find a better home with someone who had more patience than we did. 

I went there, broken down & in tears, and handed her over to Barb along with a $100.00 donation. Barb promised me that they would find her a good home but she also knew I was very torn over giving Penny up so she gave me her word that if we changed our minds within a few days that we could come get Penny back and that they wouldn't do anything for a few days to make sure we made the right decision on surrendering her. Well, after realizing what I did to this sweet little girl, I called less than 48 hours later to speak with Barb about coming back up there and taking Penny back & giving her the loving home that I had promised Penny I would do the day we met.

I spoke to a shelter worker who informed me that Barb was off until Saturday so I told her my tale and how I made the biggest mistake of my life and that I wanted to come back up there right away and bring Penny back to where she belongs. The worker told me she was already adopted but the tone in her voice told me otherwise. I knew Penny was still there but I didn't know what to do about it. I figured I was stuck until Saturday when I could speak to Barb.

I called into the veterinary office that I have used for years & spoke to them about what I did & how I ended up losing Penny because she was already adopted out. I was told to stick by the phone and that they would call me right back. We quickly hung up & I sat here for a few minutes waiting to see what was happening. My phone rang & it was the vet office calling me back to tell me that they spoke to Barb & I could go up to get Penny. Why did the shelter worker tell me she was adopted already?. Didn't they want this little doggie to actually have a home. I don't know of any shelter that would think a life within shelter walls could be a better alternative than an actual home for a pet. From other horror stories I have heard & read about Hillside, I realized my experience with them was also going to be turning into one of these horror stories. At this point I wasn't only angry, I was becoming terrified. 

I left within 5 minutes of speaking to the vet to go retrieve Penny. I get there and I was treated lower than dirt. I felt as if I was on trial for being a child molester, all because I made an honest mistake while being totally mentally and physically rundown. They tried giving me a difficult time over getting Penny spayed while overlooking the fact that she needs a surgery for a medical problem. Both were already on the book to be done through my vet's office. I was still forced to use their phone to make the appointment. I was told I was not allowed to call from my cell phone so I was led into a private office to be forced to use their phone. I called the vet's office & I was asked if they were making me call from their facility. I answered "yes". I was then asked if they were in the room with me, again, I answered "yes". I was then told to hand the phone over to the worker which I did right away. The rest of the phone call between the worker & my vet's office took about 30 seconds. After that it seemed to me like the stalling they were making me endure was coming to an abrupt end. It took about another 10 minutes or so until I was reluctantly handed back my Penny girl.

I had another $100.00 in my pocket that I was going to donate because of them helping me out the way they did but after being lied to and treated as if I was the lowest form of life imaginable, I kept the money & decided that I will no longer donate anymore bags of dog food or money to them ever again. I made a mistake in more ways then one but I learned something these past few days..... the most important one being that the horror stories about their staff not being honest with people are true among other problems.

So, if you ever feel you have no choice but to surrender a pet for any reason, please, do yourself & your animal a favor and take it anywhere but there. They don't care that people are human and can (& do) make mistakes every once in a while but they will be more then happy to treat you like dirt while looking down their noses at you. 

The happy part of my tale is this: Penny saw Smokey (my 8 year old dog) and Smokey saw Penny & they were so very happy. They gave chase to each other all over the house. They took a break and got a drink with one another from the same water dish at the same time & proceeded to play again. I had to give Penny a bath so after some playtime we headed upstairs to get the smell of the shelter off of her. While bathing her I had to pick off the fleas she picked up while being up there but now she smells pretty, she's all cleaned up & is flea free and in my arms taking a much needed nap while being held and loved my me and Smokey who has become Penny's foot rest.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Great letter.  I hope they print it.


----------



## taxlady

I was relieved that you got your Penny back. I was afraid that they possibly put her down. Our SPCA used to be bad for that.

A friend of mine ran into that. Her landlord thought she was away. He had been to her flat several times over a few days and she wasn't in when he came by. He thought her poor old cat was being neglected and took him to the SPCA. They promised to keep him for a number of days. When she got home later that day, she saw the note and phoned the SPCA immediately. They had decided he was in such poor health that they had already euthanized him. He wasn't in poor health. He was just old and fat and toothless.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

I put my heart & soul into the letter. You wouldn't believe the stuff this shelter pulls on people. They don't return pets to their owners if they escape & become lost. If they do admit to having your dog they have tried charging 1,000.00 for you to get your dog back. They don't allow you to see the inside of the shelter at all so when people do come looking for a pet they have to wait outside & people bring the dogs out to you. Had I known then what I know now I would not have made the mistake of giving up.

I also sent the letter to the shelter & the woman who runs it, Barb, called me & tried to tell me all types of lies. She stutters when she isn't telling the truth & she back pedals. She tried to tell me that the worker I dealt with was a new employee of 3 days & that she fired her. I found an article from 2009 with the picture of the worker I had trouble with so I caught her with the truth. The stuttering then became so bad I had a hard time understanding her.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

taxlady said:


> I was relieved that you got your Penny back. I was afraid that they possibly put her down. Our SPCA used to be bad for that.
> 
> A friend of mine ran into that. Her landlord thought she was away. He had been to her flat several times over a few days and she wasn't in when he came by. He thought her poor old cat was being neglected and took him to the SPCA. They promised to keep him for a number of days. When she got home later that day, she saw the note and phoned the SPCA immediately. They had decided he was in such poor health that they had already euthanized him. He wasn't in poor health. He was just old and fat and toothless.


 
Luckily the Hillside SPCA is a no kill shelter. they only do it in extreme cases.

I hope your friend went wild on that so called landlord. He would have paid for that. I couldn't imagine what she went through.


----------



## taxlady

ahoymatey2013 said:


> Luckily the Hillside SPCA is a no kill shelter. they only do it in extreme cases.
> 
> I hope your friend went wild on that so called landlord. He would have paid for that. I couldn't imagine what she went through.


She was going to go wild on him, but he was so distraught and apologetic that she couldn't. He was just concerned about the cat's welfare. He was absolutely horrified when she told him what happened. "But, they promised."

I suspect he scared them at the SPCA. He was a character. I don't remember the circumstances of when she adopted him. We both knew him as a street cat. When she got him he had gum infections and gangrene on his tongue. The vet had to pull his few remaining teeth and amputate part of his tongue. He said the cat would only ever be able to eat soft food. Ha! He gummed the kibble. This cat could intimidate any other critter. My friend once had to kick him to get him off a German Shepherd that he had by the throat and was trying to gum to death.

He also looked like a tough, streetwise cat. Chunks out of his ears, skinny tail with a bend where it had been broken and didn't heal straight. But, he adored people. I saw him chasing pedestrians several times. All he wanted was to be petted, but most people just got scared.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

Awwwwww he sounds like he was a fun little thing, probably a bit odd looking but fun.

I have a wild cat out back that lives in the neighborhood. I feed & water him in hopes that he keeps all the other critters away from my garden this year. It's rare that I see him but I saw him tonight so I am glad to know I am feeding a cat and not a raccoon or skunk!


----------



## Dawgluver

I read your letter, and was so relieved you were able to retrieve Penny!  I was sure the ending would be they had put her down, wheww!  So glad it turned out well!


----------



## ahoymatey2013

Penny is mad T me for going back to work. She refuses to come into bed with me but she jumps up and sleeps with my hubby when I'm not home. Just wait until I leave to pull some OT, she's going to be very upset with me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You should see how my cats ignore me on a Tuesday morning.  On the other hand, once i get to work this will be waiting for me:


----------



## ahoymatey2013

awwww isn't that a cute puppy dog!


----------



## Dawgluver

Hi Patron!  You are so cute!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Hi Patron!  You are so cute!



His Mom was upset with him and he clawed his way up my pants and curled up to sleep in my lap.  He is such a sweetie.


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww he is lovely


----------



## Addie

Kylie, his name is Patron and he loves to sneak into PF's office. He knows where to go for treats and lovins.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm going through a large box of Milk Bones a week...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going through a large box of Milk Bones a week...


 
Teddy loves them. We we feed them to him, it is the only time he will let anyone see him eating. I guess he is afraid that if he goes and hides with them, we might not have any more when he comes back for them.


----------



## Addie

Last night when Spike was here with Teddy, he mentioned that he has to go for a bath and haircut this weekend. When Teddy heard the word "bath" or "haircut" he goes and hides. Does anyone have a pet that knows one word that means something they don't like have happen or have to do? Like "pill"? Another word that Teddy recognizes and hates.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Last night when Spike was here with Teddy, he mentioned that he has to go for a bath and haircut this weekend. When Teddy heard the word "bath" or "haircut" he goes and hides. Does anyone have a pet that knows one word that means something they don't like have happen or have to do? Like "pill"? Another word that Teddy recognizes and hates.


I can't say there is any word that Shreddy knows for something he hates. But, he certainly knows "tuna" and "catnip".


----------



## GotGarlic

Our pets know lots of words. When I ask Pippen the Wonder Dog if she needs to go outside or go potty, our cat Bella runs for the door, too. And they all know what num nums are.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Our pets know lots of words. When I ask Pippen the Wonder Dog if she needs to go outside or go potty, our cat Bella runs for the door, too. And they all know what num nums are.


Yup, I think they can understand a lot of what we say, but aren't interested in most of it.

One episode of Homer Simpson had, for a short period, captions for what the dog was hearing. It went something like, "Blah blah blah blah blah *food* blah blah blah *walk* blah blah blah *play* blah blah blah."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Latté understands lots...her favorites are "butter", "bed" and "let's go!"


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> Our pets know lots of words. When I ask Pippen the Wonder Dog if she needs to go outside or go potty, our cat Bella runs for the door, too. And they all know what num nums are.



Love the name Pippen the wonder dog


----------



## Addie

Why oh why do I insist on watching Animal Police? I get so upset when I see the conditions of the animals they take into custody. Specially the horses. For the most part there is a happy ending for most of the animals. But for some, it is too late. And I get so upset.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

My kids know the word Scooby snacks. They run to the closet door when we say that word so we say SS when we speak about them.


----------



## mmyap

My Pearl and Sophie are extremely gifted in the snacking department.  The  mere rustle of a potato chip bag will bring them in from out in the yard, charging in at you like a herd of wildebeasts.  NO words necessary.


----------



## Addie

Last night we had a thunderstorm. Teddy heard the rumblings from off in the distance. He started to run for the bathroom where there is no window and can't see the lightening. He froze in the middle of the bedroom floor when the big clap came. Spike had to get up and pick him up and put him under the blanket. Even after the storm was over he refused to come out until this morning. Poor baby. I hate to think of him being so scared. 

We are so impressed with him lately. He has always run to my door and barked his head off when anyone in my little cove where my apartment is located would come in or go out. So lately instead of just calling him and telling him to stop, I have been getting up and making him go back to his little rug. Now he just stays on his rug and gives out a little bark. He gets a reward and plenty of praise for that. I just love this little dog to death.


----------



## Addie

mmyap said:


> My Pearl and Sophie are extremely gifted in the snacking department. The mere rustle of a potato chip bag will bring them in from out in the yard, charging in at you like a herd of wildebeasts. NO words necessary.


 
Sort of like when a pet hears the sound of the can opener. No words necessary. Who knew a bag of chips or a can opener could talk?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mmyap said:


> My Pearl and Sophie are extremely gifted in the snacking department.  The  mere rustle of a potato chip bag will bring them in from out in the yard, charging in at you like a herd of wildebeasts.  NO words necessary.



Mine can hear me unwrapping butter or taking the lid off the butter.  Not only that, they can tell if it's me or Shrek...they don't show up for Shrek.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mine can hear me unwrapping butter or taking the lid off the butter.  Not only that, they can tell if it's me or Shrek...they don't show up for Shrek.



Beagle can tell the difference between an ice cube and a piece of fish/meat/ cheese, etc. dropped in her dish.  From miles away.  The nose knows.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

Addie, what kind of dog do you have?

My old guy (pictured in my avatar) would go crazy when he heard the bag of carrots being opened. He loved his carrots and yellow peppers. I really miss my little guy.


----------



## Addie

ahoymatey2013 said:


> Addie, what kind of dog do you have?
> 
> My old guy (pictured in my avatar) would go crazy when he heard the bag of carrots being opened. He loved his carrots and yellow peppers. I really miss my little guy.


 
Teddy is a pure Maltese. He is my son Spike's dog. He brings him up here to see me every night. It is my son's excuse to check on me each day. I just love that dog. I can't have a dog due to financial and physical limitations. I am a strong believer that if you can't afford to take care of a pet, then you shouldn't have one. So I get my enjoyment from my son's dog. And in the winter I could never take him out for daily walks. I can't even take myself out for a daily walks. Ever sinice Spike's wife died, Teddy has become a therapy dog for both of us. He has given my son a purpose in life.


----------



## Claire

Addie said:


> Teddy is a pure Maltese. He is my son Spike's dog. He brings him up here to see me every night. It is my son's excuse to check on me each day. I just love that dog. I can't have a dog due to financial and physical limitations. I am a strong believer that if you can't afford to take care of a pet, then you shouldn't have one. So I get my enjoyment from my son's dog. And in the winter I could never take him out for daily walks. I can't even take myself out for a daily walks. Ever sinice Spike's wife died, Teddy has become a therapy dog for both of us. He has given my son a purpose in life.



I, too, after working for a vet, believe that if you cannot care for a dog for any reason (physical, time-wise, or financial), please don't.  I love it that you and your son have found a solution to that.  It just cracks me up that you call your son Spike and that was the name of my sister's maltese!  Little dogs need tough names!


----------



## Claire

I'm an insomniac.  So there I was, at o'dark thirty (I think it was around 4 a.m.) and ... a bat starts flying around the room.  My first thought was, is it a bat or a bird, but it didn't take long for my sleep-deprived brain to realize of course it was a bat.  

My house is an old house, shot-gun-style.  My husband was upstairs, dead asleep.  But my dog was with me.  I was just waiting for her to go crazy.  But she was eeirly calm.  She just looked at it as it fluttered and soared around the house.  I thought to just prop open all the storm doors and hope it would just fly out, but we have problems with racoons and feral cats (the latter aren't a problem, really, I like them) and didn't want any outdoor animals setting up housekeeping inside.  I didn't want to wake husband to help me, and doggie was just an observer.

Eventually, bat made it to the kitchen, and I think (I was leaning over to prop open the door) I think it flew out over my head.  

But it just cracks me up that Rosebud didn't bark once, and didn't get excited.  There is nothing she loves better than to chase birds, squirrels, and feral cats in the yard.  She just looked at this creature with puzzlement, as in, what in the heck is going on in this house.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

Addie, I'm so sorry about the loss of your son's wife but I'm glad the two of you have that little doggie to help bring some enjoyment to the two of you. 

Smokey is a puppy mill dog and she costs a lot of money with her health problems because of it but I think I do a great job at keeping her as healthy as possible. Considering I lost her brother a few months ago at the age of 7 1/2 years, I don't know what will be in stores for her. I hope she lives a long time but if she's suffering I will do what's best for her and let her go. Losing her is going to be the toughest one ill ever endure. 

For years I always had bats hit me in the back of my head while we were having fires in our pit out back. I learned to start wearing a hat so they won't get tangled up in my hair. That's a huge fear of mine!

My hubby had one land on his chest, wings fully opened, a few years back and I never heard him scream like a little girl before that but even as I type this I can't help but to bust up laughing about it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> I'm an insomniac.  So there I was, at o'dark thirty (I think it was around 4 a.m.) and ... a bat starts flying around the room.  My first thought was, is it a bat or a bird, but it didn't take long for my sleep-deprived brain to realize of course it was a bat.
> 
> My house is an old house, shot-gun-style.  My husband was upstairs, dead asleep.  But my dog was with me.  I was just waiting for her to go crazy.  But she was eeirly calm.  She just looked at it as it fluttered and soared around the house.  I thought to just prop open all the storm doors and hope it would just fly out, but we have problems with racoons and feral cats (the latter aren't a problem, really, I like them) and didn't want any outdoor animals setting up housekeeping inside.  I didn't want to wake husband to help me, and doggie was just an observer.
> 
> Eventually, bat made it to the kitchen, and I think (I was leaning over to prop open the door) I think it flew out over my head.
> 
> But it just cracks me up that Rosebud didn't bark once, and didn't get excited.  There is nothing she loves better than to chase birds, squirrels, and feral cats in the yard.  She just looked at this creature with puzzlement, as in, what in the heck is going on in this house.



It's just possible Rosebud didn't want the bat to notice her...I'd hunker down and be quiet, too!  Kitchen towels work on birds and bats that get in the house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ahoymatey2013 said:


> Addie, I'm so sorry about the loss of your son's wife but I'm glad the two of you have that little doggie to help bring some enjoyment to the two of you.
> 
> Smokey is a puppy mill dog and she costs a lot of money with her health problems because of it but I think I do a great job at keeping her as healthy as possible. Considering I lost her brother a few months ago at the age of 7 1/2 years, I don't know what will be in stores for her. I hope she lives a long time but if she's suffering I will do what's best for her and let her go. Losing her is going to be the toughest one ill ever endure.
> 
> For years I always had bats hit me in the back of my head while we were having fires in our pit out back. I learned to start wearing a hat so they won't get tangled up in my hair. That's a huge fear of mine!
> 
> *My hubby had one land on his chest, wings fully opened, a few years back and I never heard him scream like a little girl before that but even as I type this I can't help but to bust up laughing about it!*



Yup, that's a story you will have to remember forever... and re-tell as often as possible.


----------



## Dawgluver

Years ago, when I bartended at a large restaurant with high ceilings, we kept several tennis racquets around for the sole purpose of bat-herding.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yup, that's a story you will have to remember forever... and re-tell as often as possible.



Oh, trust me, I do!!!


----------



## ahoymatey2013

Dawgluver said:


> Years ago, when I bartended at a large restaurant with high ceilings, we kept several tennis racquets around for the sole purpose of bat-herding.



We use a fish net to catch them and throw the whole thing outside to allow it escape


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Claire said:


> I'm an insomniac.  So there I was, at o'dark thirty (I think it was around 4 a.m.) and ... a bat starts flying around the room......But my dog was with me.  I was just waiting for her to go crazy....



So, would that have been bat #*/% crazy?  _Who-boy, rimshot time..._

Glad it all turned out fine.  I'm OK with the bats flying around 20 feet above my house, gobbling up mosquitoes. But if one was in the house?  Yikes!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Sort of like when a pet hears the sound of the can opener. No words necessary. Who knew a bag of chips or a can opener could talk?



My Mom had an overflow pantry in our basement; kept canned goods and pasta/rice stuff down there.  And enough salad dressing to start a restaurant!  You could bring anything up and our dog, Buttons, ignored you.  But go downstairs and pick up a can of tuna?  She's be waiting for you on the landing, tail a-waggin', looking for a handout.  HOW she knew it was tuna we never figured out.


----------



## taxlady

I'm now reminded of when I worked in a nursing home. We got bats every once in a while. I don't mind bats, but we had to try to chase them out of the building because some of the residents were afraid they had died and gone to hell when they saw bats.


----------



## jabbur

This is a question for all you cat owners out there.  I haven't had a cat in a long (nearly 30 years) time.  Do hairballs stink?  We have a terrible odor in our front room and thought that our evil cat Salem (not really evil, we just call her that since we found her on Halloween) had brought a critter in the house that died in a hidden place.  So far we've moved a lot of furniture and can't find a critter.  Haven't seen a hairball either but thought that might be something to look for since we can't find what's causing the stink.


----------



## GotGarlic

I haven't noticed hair balls having an odor and I've lived with cats for most of my life. Cat urine has a very strong odor, though. Is Salem a boy? Is he neutered? Intact boy cats spray a really nasty-smelling substance to mark their territory.


----------



## jabbur

She's a fixed female so I don't think it's a spraying problem.  It's just annoying to have this awful smell when you walk in the house.  Hope we can find it soon!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

She could have a urinary tract infection that would cause her to urinate outside the litter pan.  If her clumps in the litter pan look smaller than usual she probably has a UTI.  

I've had to "walk" the living room on my hands and knees sniffing just above the rug (looks funny, but gets the job done) but I can say if you use "Nature's Miracle" you won't know a problem was there.  I apply a generous amount of the formula, then blot.  Do that a couple times and you won't smell a thing.


----------



## Dawgluver

Black lights can help find urine stains.  They have them in a flashlight-style, fairly cheap.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Black lights can help find urine stains.  They have them in a flashlight-style, fairly cheap.



Thanks Daw, good to know in case my super-sniffer catches a whiff of funky odor in the air again!


----------



## tinlizzie

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't noticed hair balls having an odor and I've lived with cats for most of my life. Cat urine has a very strong odor, though. Is Salem a boy? Is he neutered? Intact boy cats spray a really nasty-smelling substance to mark their territory.



If I grab up either of my two neutered male 6-yr.-old cats unexpectedly (to them) and set him on my lap for a little unscheduled pet session, the occasional startled urine leak can send me back to the closet for a fresh pair of pants.  Oy, such a smell.  I can't imagine how much worse the marker could smell.  Sometimes on TV I catch "My Cat from Hell" -- makes me appreciate the relatively even temperament of these two.


----------



## jabbur

How good are cats at finding their way home?  Salem got out of the car at the entrance to our neighborhood when Paul was taking recycles up there to the bins.  She normally spends a lot of time outside but this would be a new area for her to explore.  Do you think she will be able to figure out how to get home?  It's probably about a mile on the roads but half that through yards.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not sure, depends on how far she has explored in her outside time.  I would be hollering on street corners for her.


----------



## jabbur

We've been out and about and putting up signs.  She doesn't normally come when called.  She's a fairly independent cat.  I just worry about her getting hit by a car.  Hope someone finds her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jabbur said:


> We've been out and about and putting up signs.  She doesn't normally come when called.  She's a fairly independent cat.  I just worry about her getting hit by a car.  Hope someone finds her.



I'm so sorry, Jabbur.  I thinking good thoughts for Salem and hope she wanders home soon!  {{{{{Jabbur}}}}}


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm so sorry, Jabbur.  I thinking good thoughts for Salem and hope she wanders home soon!  {{{{{Jabbur}}}}}


Indeed!   So sorry Jabbur.

Cats are very smart, I have a feeling Salem knows where her home is, and she will be back soon!


----------



## jabbur

My son got home from work around 8:30pm.  He grabbed a poncho (it's raining) and a flashlight and walked for about an hour and a half in the area she went missing without any luck.  We decided to put a can of food out by the dumpster hoping she would find it.  He opened the can and she came running before he even got it set on the ground.  Thankful she's home and safe.  She's a bit wet from the weather but otherwise unharmed.  I hope we don't have to go through this again!  I think if she hops in the car with DH again, he'll put her in the house.  He's so used to the dog staying by his side he assumed the cat would also.  He was as upset as the rest of us.


----------



## Dawgluver

I love happy endings!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am so happy Jabbur!  Extra hugs for Salem!


----------



## ahoymatey2013

I would be sick to my stomach. I'm so glad he came back to you!


----------



## Addie

jabbur said:


> My son got home from work around 8:30pm. He grabbed a poncho (it's raining) and a flashlight and walked for about an hour and a half in the area she went missing without any luck. We decided to put a can of food out by the dumpster hoping she would find it. He opened the can and she came running before he even got it set on the ground. Thankful she's home and safe. She's a bit wet from the weather but otherwise unharmed. I hope we don't have to go through this again! I think if she hops in the car with DH again, he'll put her in the house. He's so used to the dog staying by his side he assumed the cat would also. He was as upset as the rest of us.


 
I am so happy for you and Salem. I just love good news. Now I can have happy thoughts as I fall asleep.   And one for Salem. It seems lie he had one watching over him.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jabbur said:


> ... We decided to put a can of food out by the dumpster hoping she would find it.  He opened the can and she came running before he even got it set on the ground.  Thankful she's home and safe....



Definitely thankful she came home.  I saw your "cat missing" in another thread I read earlier, but this post is infinitely better!  Food definitely works.  When our first cat would slip out of the house we'd each grab a lunchmeat bag and start shaking the bag and calling her name.  Only one time did that not work (we had out-of-town guests staying with their dog and I think Midnight ran away from the dog and the lady owner  ) but she came back a day or so later.  So happy you guys were apart for a short time.  If Salem is OK with a harness and leash I suggest Paul uses them to take Salem for rides in the future.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

An update on my zoo crew!

Tucker, is now 14 weeks old as of today. He is growing & growing & he's a handful but he's turning out to be a good dog. He still has his puppy moments & likes to chew up my throw rugs but that's okay, they can be replaced.

Penny, the 1 year old had her surgery for her hernia & was spayed at the same time. She's all healed up & Tucker is teaching her to be a puppy. I don't think she ever had the chance to be one before. The two of them go on these puppy rampages that are just crazy.

Smokey, my old girl who will be 8 in July seems to tolerate the Tuckerman as good as can be expected. She plays but it's on her terms. She's having some allergy issues right now & that was the start of her brother's health problems so of course that has me concerned. she's my girl & I will do everything I can to keep her healthy.

We took them camping & since we are on private family land they had the freedom to run without leashes. they had a blast but you could see that Smokey really missed her brother. She had fun but she didn't have anyone to take off on her usual run that could last up to an hour or two. I felt bad for her.

Tucker found out that the one water dish we keep up there is fun to play & splash in so he went nuts splashing around. It was really cute. Another time a teen had him on his back giving him a belly rub & he happy pee'd all over himself. Thank goodness I took the shampoo up there and that we have a tub so he could get a bath.

Anyways, the kids are doing great & I am enjoying as much time as I can with them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw Matey, your puppy tale is so cute it makes me want to go get a doggy!  But one cat is more than enough for now since she is our Princess Pet.   Himself says kittty is spoiled - methinks he hasn't looked in the mirror lately.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

The joy that these little ones brings to my life is priceless. I don't want to go back to work, I want to be a stay at home puppy mom.


----------



## Claire

jabbur said:


> My son got home from work around 8:30pm.  He grabbed a poncho (it's raining) and a flashlight and walked for about an hour and a half in the area she went missing without any luck.  We decided to put a can of food out by the dumpster hoping she would find it.  He opened the can and she came running before he even got it set on the ground.  Thankful she's home and safe.  She's a bit wet from the weather but otherwise unharmed.  I hope we don't have to go through this again!  I think if she hops in the car with DH again, he'll put her in the house.  He's so used to the dog staying by his side he assumed the cat would also.  He was as upset as the rest of us.



I went through this with my last doggie.  She went missing for a week.  I'm just paranoid about keeping my animals secure.  But she still took a walk.  And I do mean, a long walk.  many miles.  It is a small town, and she went cross-country for many miles.  A woman called me and said that her sister had a farm and her son found a dog answering my description under a shed.  Yes, that skeleton turned out to be my dog.  To this day, I think that Keiki really wanted to find her mom (Her mother had died the week before).


----------



## ahoymatey2013

Claire said:


> I went through this with my last doggie.  She went missing for a week.  I'm just paranoid about keeping my animals secure.  But she still took a walk.  And I do mean, a long walk.  many miles.  It is a small town, and she went cross-country for many miles.  A woman called me and said that her sister had a farm and her son found a dog answering my description under a shed.  Yes, that skeleton turned out to be my dog.  To this day, I think that Keiki really wanted to find her mom (Her mother had died the week before).



I was warned by my vet to make sure Smokey stayed on her leash for the same reason. 

I'm so sorry this happened to you


----------



## jabbur

Claire said:


> I went through this with my last doggie.  She went missing for a week.  I'm just paranoid about keeping my animals secure.  But she still took a walk.  And I do mean, a long walk.  many miles.  It is a small town, and she went cross-country for many miles.  A woman called me and said that her sister had a farm and her son found a dog answering my description under a shed.  Yes, that skeleton turned out to be my dog.  To this day, I think that Keiki really wanted to find her mom (Her mother had died the week before).



The last time we had Salem to the vet, we reported her success with the doggie door.  I would have been happy if she never figured it out but she did and can come and go at her leisure.  The vet reassured me that as a spayed female she wouldn't wander far from home like males do.  I wouldn't have been as worried except she was in an unfamiliar area.  Just happy to have the little hunter back home in spite of the presents she brings in!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Both of my cats, it takes them 15 minutes to convince themselves that outside exists. By the time they figure it out I'm done unloading the car and they may have made it past the doorway.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Both of my cats, it takes them 15 minutes to convince themselves that outside exists. By the time they figure it out I'm done unloading the car and they may have made it past the doorway.



Outside!   That's a _scary_ place!   At least I think that's the way our kitty looks at it.  One clear summer Saturday night Himself went out to look at the stars (3 years of astronomy classes will do that to you) and didn't notice kitty followed.  She IS mostly black!  Comes in, closes door, goes to bed.  The next morning I'm coming down the steps.  As I do I always look out the sidelights to our front door.  I think "that kitty looks like Littlebit" until a get a couple steps further.  Then I realize it IS Littlebit.   When I opened the door she shot me a look (_what?  I'm not the one who left you out all night -sheesh_) and sauntered into the house.  I told Himself there was a good chance kitty hadn't left the porch all night.  Couldn't get her little puddy tat paws dirty, could she? 

Little Puddy Tat almost got squashed to death tonight.  She has a habit of running ahead of us, then stopping dead and sometimes even laying down.  Can't decide if she's trying to kill us or that she has a death wish.  Anyway, usually when she's stepped on she lets out one yelp and then stalks away to hide.  Tonight she didn't make a noise for about half a minute, then started to make strange crying noises like she did the time she got seriously ill.  I picked her up and she started to go all limp, her rear legs stretching out stiffly and her toes splaying wide.  She got a bit wild-eyed and I got panicky.  After a couple minutes of cuddling and cooing to her she bounced back to normal, then went and hid behind a chair, hugging the baseboard.  I guess Himself must have stepped with full weight (and that's a LOT of weight) on her tail and the pain was bad enough to put her into a bit of a shock.  But she's herself now and I guess it was a one-time event.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

One of these days I'm going to be killed by stepping on a cat...I haven't hit the floor yet, but it's been close.  Latté is getting rather nasty about it being time for bed...I guess I better git and turn myself into a cat bed.


----------



## buckytom

i hear ya, pf. 

the latest addition to our family, samuel a. yoder, a parking lot/garbage hopper stray we brought home from amish country last fall (hence his name) is under foot whenever it's feeding or belly rubbing time.

he's either gonna get crushed one day, or i'm gonna hit the deck. hard.


----------



## Addie

Is there anything more terrifying that the screech a stepped on cat can make? Keeps your heart going. And that screech can make you feel so guilty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Latté usually catches me in the narrow hallway, in the dark...lots of sharp edges to hit, she blends right into the dark carpet.  So she's either goin to trip me or I will be wearing her as a slipper...

Poor Smudge has a kink in her tail from being stepped on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yesterday was a Patron day at work...no good pictures, though!  He was wheezy and so I was trying to check out his breathing with a stethoscope, all I could get was his heart sounds.  So fast I couldn't even count them.  His mom is taking him to the vet this morning, he's got me worried.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yesterday was a Patron day at work...no good pictures, though! He was wheezy and so I was trying to check out his breathing with a stethoscope, all I could get was his heart sounds. So fast I couldn't even count them. His mom is taking him to the vet this morning, he's got me worried.


 
Poor Patron. He is so small. Do let us know what the vet says.  And one for Patron.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Poor Patron. He is so small. Do let us know what the vet says.  And one for Patron.



I should know later today...he's not allowed to scare his Auntie...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yesterday was a Patron day at work....



While first reading that I thought "they had margaritas?  I wanna work with PF!"  Then I realized you weren't talking about Patrón.  *sigh*

Watched the Chew today; Stephanie March made a really good looking margarita and I'm not even particularly fond of the drink.  Maybe it's gonna be one of "those" days?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Is there anything more terrifying that the screech a stepped on cat can make? Keeps your heart going. And that screech can make you feel so guilty.



Except that when Himself first stepped on kitty she didn't make a sound!  THAT is unusual.  That and her wimpering little cries after that lasted a few minutes that got me really scared.

Little BitsyBoo is fine today but I think she learned her lesson:  as soon as Himself started to move around today she slapped herself against the family room baseboard behind the chair.  No one's getting to her there!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> While first reading that I thought "they had margaritas?  I wanna work with PF!"  Then I realized you weren't talking about Patrón.  *sigh*
> 
> Watched the Chew today; Stephanie March made a really good looking margarita and I'm not even particularly fond of the drink.  Maybe it's gonna be one of "those" days?



LOL!  Patron also means "Boss" and his Mom really likes Patrón, that's how he got his name.  Patron has been King of the office for almost 2 years and he weighs 3 pounds.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I should know later today...he's not allowed to scare his Auntie...



Patron!    Do not scare Auntie Fi!

Hope you're feeling better, little guy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay...I had a slice of pizza on a plate, set it on the arm of the couch and I'll be darned if Latté didn't jump up there and was licking it.  Silly cat was licking the pepperoni!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Patron!    Do not scare Auntie Fi!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better, little guy!



His Mom paid for a bronchoscopy...he had a chunk of a treat she had given him a week ago in his lung.  He had choked on the piece and she tried to get it, but she ended up pushing it down.  She didn't realize it went into his lung.

Yesterday when he was wheezing it had moved and was blocking his breathing.  He's doing good and is getting antibiotic.  I'll see him next week.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> His Mom paid for a bronchoscopy...he had a chunk of a treat she had given him a week ago in his lung.  He had choked on the piece and she tried to get it, but she ended up pushing it down.  She didn't realize it went into his lung.
> 
> Yesterday when he was wheezing it had moved and was blocking his breathing.  He's doing good and is getting antibiotic.  I'll see him next week.



Oh, thank goodness!  Glad you found it, PF!

Get well soon, Patron!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, thank goodness!  Glad you found it, PF!
> 
> Get well soon, Patron!



Yeah, he could have gone septic with pneumonia, wouldn't take much to take him down.  I'm glad I insisted Michelle take him in to the vet.  You'd think I liked dogs or something...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You'd think I liked dogs or something...



I have a feeling....


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> Outside!   That's a _scary_ place!




Darn right it is!  And our little Bella will the the first one to agree with you.  Even though she is a, mostly, outside kitty who "adopted" us last October when she showed up on our front porch, she _clearly_ does not like anything remotely resembling a vehicle.  Not sure where that came from but, perhaps, she was "dropped" near our house and cars and such are not viewed as friendlies.

In any case, as soon as Glenn or I start the car or truck up she scampers onto a safe place on the porch as far away from the vehicle as possible.  She also won't venture very far down the driveway, even when she's "helping" us collect the mail from the mailbox.

Today Glenn decided to mow the yard...with the tractor as he always does (not a riding mower, an honest to goodness full-sized tractor).  Bella almost knocked me over asking me to let her into my studio to play with the indoor kitties, Sally and Tumble.  I gladly complied and that's where she still is.

She's a doll and I'm happy she stays far afield of the road and vehicle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had Latté on a leash outside when a car went by about 4 feet away...I was quickly wearing a clawed hat that climbed all the way up me to the top of my head.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay...I had a slice of pizza on a plate, set it on the arm of the couch and I'll be darned if Latté didn't jump up there and was licking it.  Silly cat was licking the pepperoni!



Sometimes in the evening my Dad would get a little hungry.  Mom would make a sandwich for him.  He was always so tired that he would fall asleep with the sandwich clutched in his hand, dangling a bit over the arm of his recliner.  More than once our dog Buttons would take a lick or bite from the sandwich!  Dad didn't care, he'd finish it anyway!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She glared at me when I told her it was not kitty food...Had to mollify her with some butter.


----------



## Claire

Addie said:


> Is there anything more terrifying that the screech a stepped on cat can make? Keeps your heart going. And that screech can make you feel so guilty.



I grew up in a rocking chair household, and I know that sound well.  Somehow their tails always round up under a rocker.  Screech!  (And yes, we often had cats with slightly bent tails!).


----------



## Addie

I have hesitated about telling this. It is funny and gruesome at the same time. 

One of my tenants in Tacoma had a cat. One day when it was outside, its tail got run over by a car. The cat ran off nursing its wound. The next day it was in the house and she stepped on the tail again. The cat never made a sound. It just got up and walked away leavng the skin behind under her foot. She looked down and the cat was waving just the skeleton of the tail. We couldn't stop laughing. Something out of Halloween. Finally after a couple of days her husband couldn't stand it anymore. He got the cleaver and just chopped the bone off. The cat never made a sound and went merrily on it way. Evidently when the car ran over the tail, it killed all the nerves and tissues in the tail.


----------



## jabbur

Oh Addie!  I agree both humorous and gruesome!  The other night I had a biscuit with honey for a quick snack (didn't eat lunch and supper too soon for a meal). Salem usually ignores our food but she came up, sat on my chest and wanted my biscuit.  I tore little bits off for her and she gobbled them right up.  Normally she turns her nose up to people food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jabbur said:


> Oh Addie!  I agree both humorous and gruesome!  The other night I had a biscuit with honey for a quick snack (didn't eat lunch and supper too soon for a meal). Salem usually ignores our food but she came up, sat on my chest and wanted my biscuit.  I tore little bits off for her and she gobbled them right up.  Normally she turns her nose up to people food.




Must be the weather, Smudge was begging for and ate cheese, she usually ignores it.  She ignores most people food.  Latté is my gourmet kitty.


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> I grew up in a rocking chair household, and I know that sound well. Somehow their tails always round up under a rocker. Screech! (And yes, we often had cats with slightly bent tails!).


 
Ernie Ford used to have a saying about that.

"Nervous as a cat in a roomful of rocking chairs."


----------



## Dawgluver

I was outside, battling gnats and pulling stuff out of the gardens that shouldn't be there, and the sweetest young dog came to visit.  Around 40 pounds, black and tan.  He knows basic commands and is very friendly.  He had a collar but no tags.  Of course, Beagle went nuts watching from inside the house.  I've seen this sweet boy before.  A neighbor came by, walking her beagle, and said she knew the dog, he is a frequent visitor at her house.  She has the owner on speed dial, as the dog gets out often,  and we all live around a busy highway.  I had her send me the owner's number, this dog should not be running, and there is no excuse for him getting loose so much, especially without tags.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

poor Puppy!


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes.  The owner will get a piece of my mind next time!


----------



## Claire

Rosebud has seemed bored lately.  I think it's the phenobarbital.  But she still takes off like crazy when she wants to chase a bird or squirrel.  She doesn't look (to me) like she's gained any weight, but I might take her in for a weigh-in.   Bit at least I'm not dealing with epileptic seizures any  more/


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> Rosebud has seemed bored lately.  I think it's the phenobarbital.  But she still takes off like crazy when she wants to chase a bird or squirrel.  She doesn't look (to me) like she's gained any weight, but I might take her in for a weigh-in.   Bit at least I'm not dealing with epileptic seizures any  more/



Lethargy is normal with phenobarbital...as long as she can shake it off and get in some exercise.  The vet may also lower the dose to what is still effective, but could perk her up a bit.


----------



## Addie

When I was a kid, I remember dogs wandering around on the streets all the time Over the years the city has been cracking down and now  you only see them on a leash. And they always have their tags on. If an officer should see you with your dog, even on a leash, without the tags you can receive a rather very large fine. More than one offense and you lose your dog. Right now I can't tell you that last time I saw a loose dog on the streets. And the streets are so much cleaner. I have yet to see a dog walker without a plastic bag in their hand. 

You don't get your tags here in Boston unless the dog has had all of his yearly shots. So you are forced to take him to a vet to get his shots so you can take the paper to City Hall to get his yearly tags. The dog is protected and so is the public.


----------



## Claire

Rosebud is getting the dosage recommended for her weight.  She hasn't had a seizure since starting, so although it would be great if we could reduce it, I'm loath to try.  The pills are 16.2 mg and she takes 1.5 pills twice a day.  My husband is in charge of the meds (I, myself, don't have any rx meds, just doctor-recommended vitamins and supplements, OTC stuff, but hubby has several Rx meds he takes, so he just pills Rosebud when he pills himself, so he's more dependable).  Taking 1 pill a day would make it much easier for him, splitting such tiny pills can be messy. The fact is, she isn't overall lethargic enough to complain, it's mostly probably her owners and the weather.  Neither one of us are ones for walking or sitting out in the rain.  When she's outside she runs full out until she gets tired, then plops down for a rest.

After having a dog that took a week  walk (decided to go see the Mississippi, I think, which is several miles away) I do my damndest to make sure tags are firmly attached and gates latched.  Our neighbors on all sides know to tell me if they see any signs of burrowing under the fence and will actually shore up stones or bricks if they see it (yes, the were involved in the Keiki hunt after her great escape).  I think most cities have laws about needing at the very least proof of current rabies vaccinations as a requirement to register/license your pets.  Except Hawaii when we were assigned there.  They had very strict quarantine laws, so rabies vaccinations weren't required.  In fact, at that time, you had to call the vet in advance when you got orders back to the mainland to make sure they even had the vaccine on hand, or go to the Army vet


----------



## ahoymatey2013

My area doesn't require a vet's paper. I have tags on mine but its just their names and my number on their tags. I'm sorry but I refuse to pay a fee to license them. I spend a lot of money on their vet for them each year and until children have to be licensed then my kids won't get one either.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Outside!   That's a _scary_ place! ...


Shreddy seems to have agoraphobia, but he forgets and wants to go outside.  He gets out there and panics. 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay...I had a slice of pizza on a plate, set it on the arm of the couch and I'll be darned if Latté didn't jump up there and was licking it.  Silly cat was licking the pepperoni!


Sucha (now deceased) used to want some of our pizza. She just wanted the pepperoni and to lick the sauce and the cheese. We used to call her our Samurai Pizza Kitty. 
Samurai Pizza Cats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had Latté on a leash outside when a car went by about 4 feet away...I was quickly wearing a clawed hat that climbed all the way up me to the top of my head.


I know that hat. Many moons ago I had an adorable 5 pound shenanikitty named Musmus. She became that hat when we introduced her to Bumper, the Saint Bernard.

I seem to remember that there was some discussion, here on DC, of vaccines not being good for senior cats. Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> Shreddy seems to have agoraphobia, but he forgets and wants to go outside.  He gets out there and panics.



 





taxlady said:


> I seem to remember that there was some discussion, here on DC, of vaccines not being good for senior cats. Does anyone know anything about that?



I don't know about vaccines, but when we moved from OH to MA we drove straight through with our 10 year old cat.  Since Midnight wasn't fond of car rides (she was one of those strays driven to a strange neighborhood and dropped off who have a fear of cars) I asked the vet about a sedative.  He said the older the cat the more a drug affects them.  I was a bit nervous so I gave my 12 1/2 pound cat a dose for a 10 pounder.  Eventually she settled but I don't think it was so much the tranc as it was resigning herself to her fate.  I suppose vaccines might react the same, a normal dose making more of an impact on an older the cat.


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy has stopped eating kibble and is demanding canned food several times a day. I was worried about his teeth.

I brought him to the vet today and he seems to have two abscesses. Poor boy, no wonder he only wants soft food and he's been yowling.

He had blood work done, a urine sample taken, and got an antibiotic shot. I'll know more in a day or three.

If he is healthy enough, they will give him a general anaesthetic and pull those teeth and do anything else dental that needs doing. The vet told me that if he just gets the antibiotic, the abscesses come back. He as senior, but in good weight. They will check for diabetes, thyroid, and a bunch of other stuff.

I asked the vet if she had any recipes for homemade catfood, and she does. I'll get them next time. I mentioned cats and diabetes and carbs and she agreed. She said the current science points to excess grain in the diets of cats as a cause of diabetes.

He was not happy about the ride in the car.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Poor Shreddy...extra hugs from me.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Poor Shreddy...extra hugs from me.


Thanks, I'll do that. He doesn't mind hugs when we are lying down and snuggling.


----------



## LPBeier

Awe, gentle hugs for Shreddy from me too!

Violet has taken to wimpering a lot.  We thought she was sick or during our furniture shuffle stressed, but she checked out fine.  She will be sitting outside on "her" mat in front of the screen doggy door and will wimper.  She can come and go as she pleases so it isn't that.  She will be in the living room with TB and I and will go under the dining room table (a previous "Joie" spot) and wimper.

Well, we have decided she is just wanting attention, even though we are right there to give it.  I think it is she is bored and misses her "brother" who has been gone five months now.

We really don't want to get another dog, but I hate to see her suffer as well.  She has lots of toys, and as I said the freedom to go in and out to the back door as she pleases.  We give her all the attention we possibly can.

Any ideas?


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Laurie. Shreddy gets bored too.

Have you considered getting a kitten as company for Violet?


----------



## LPBeier

Taxy, I would love a kitten and Violet loves cats (though the feeling isn't always mutual).  However, both TB and I are highly allergic to cats and also we decided we weren't going to get any more pets.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Taxy, I would love a kitten and Violet loves cats (though the feeling isn't always mutual).  However, both TB and I are highly allergic to cats and also we decided we weren't going to get any more pets.


Allergies is a pretty good excuse. 

The vet phoned. Shreddy has a hyperactive thyroid. No wonder he is so hungry and isn't gaining weight and may actually have lost some. They have placed an order for the special cat food with no iodine. The vet will talk to the nutritionist about homemade, food with no iodine. All his other levels were great except very, slightly elevated liver enzymes, which is probably because of the thyroid.

The thyroid diet usually works in 1-3 months. I will bring him in again when he has been eating it for a month and they will check his levels. Then we will talk about teeth again.

We are going to have "the talk" about how much are we willing to spend on the health of a 16 yo cat. We will think about it first. Stirling says he isn't sure, but somewhere between $1,000 and $10,000. And we want to figure out over how many years does that amount count for.


----------



## taxlady

I just bought a case of 24x154g (5.5oz)  cans of the special diet food for Shreddy.  $62.16 + sales taxes = $71.45. 

And he is supposed to get 1.5 cans / day. $140 / month to feed the cat! Oh, for certain I want the recipe and start feeding him homemade diet cat food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I just bought a case of 24x154g (5.5oz)  cans of the special diet food for Shreddy.  $62.16 + sales taxes = $71.45.
> 
> And he is supposed to get 1.5 cans / day. $140 / month to feed the cat! Oh, for certain I want the recipe and start feeding him homemade diet cat food.



TL, I found some good info here:  animalendocrine.blogspot.com


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, Shreddy.  Hope you feel better soon.  Tell your mommy you are worth it( she already knows)


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> TL, I found some good info here:  animalendocrine.blogspot.com


Thanks PF.

That just reinforces my notions about the dry food. This same company makes a dry cat food that is also for "thyroid health". I checked the website. The first ingredient is corn meal. 

From their website, I see that carbs are ~30% of the dry matter.  They are actually slightly lower in the dry food.  

I really want to talk to the vet's nutritionist and get some recipes/guide lines for homemade food. I just figured out that this stuff costs over $19/kg (~$8.50/lb)!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Awww, Shreddy.  Hope you feel better soon.  Tell your mommy you are worth it( she already knows)


Yes, he is worth it, but I feel like this food is a ripoff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've been searching my bookmarks, found this one for cat food, Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been searching my bookmarks, found this one for cat food, Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health


Thanks for the link. That was very interesting. That vet really doesn't like Hill's and Hills Prescription Y/D. At least the canned one doesn't have soy, like the dry one.  I'm going to ask the vet about the radioactive iodine treatment.

I betcha the cans have BPA in the lining. Looks like some of the stuff I have to avoid is stuff that Shreddy shouldn't have either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was more interested in the recipes for cat food, as I was determined my cats were going to have homemade food.  I quickly grew out of that, but they do get a good quality food.


----------



## jabbur

Last time we had Ollie at the vet's for his rabies and other vaccines, she suggested glucosamine for his arthritis.  His one hind leg is losing muscle mass from a knee injury and he limps often.  I started him on some and now his feeding schedule is all out of whack and that throws off his insulin regimen.  He won't always eat his "meals" and is laying around more than usual.  He also seems to whine a lot.  I'm thinking we may be back at the vet soon to see what's up.  

On another note - a neighbor came by and complained about Salem stalking her bird feeder.  Since we want to keep in good relations with the neighbors, we barred the doggie door.  We recently purchased a smart door that allows Ollie to come and go but Salem can't open the door.  So far it's working great.  The way the solid door swings scares the cat so she avoids it while it's swinging and by the time it stops, it's locked and she can't open it.  We've had some pawing and crying at the door for a few days but that seems to be over.  It took Ollie a day or two to figure out the new door but now he knows to wait for unlock sound to go through.


----------



## Addie

Jabbur, much to my sister's dismay, when she was taking the glucose... she discovered that it was loaded with sugar. Because she was diabetic, she had to stop taking it as it was really screwing up her insulin.


----------



## jabbur

I had read that too and asked the vet about it.  The label on the tabs she suggested for Ollie did not list any sugars added.  Vet said it doesn't always throw off the blood sugar but to try it and watch for signs of high sugar (drinking a lot, increased urination etc).  I stopped the pills 2 days ago and hope that will help him get back on track.


----------



## Addie

Wednesday night, my daughter's Westie dog Cosmos became very sick, vomiting, diarrhea, and could barely stand up. He couldn't hold anything down. So she took him to the vet yesterday and with blood work, she will know today what the problem is. The choices are parasites, heat, or flu. She left $500 lighter. Needless to say, she is so upset. I personally think the dog needs to lose some weight. He son who lives downstairs also has a Westie and he is fine. 

Spike and my g'son both take their dogs for long walks and let them run. I know my daughter is sick and can't do that. But her husband can put Cosmos in the car and take him down to the Belle Isle preserve and let him run and catch mice and other things that habit that area. The dog *really *needs to lose some weight. If he doesn't, his joints are going to give out too early in his life.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was more interested in the recipes for cat food, as I was determined my cats were going to have homemade food.  I quickly grew out of that, but they do get a good quality food.


Did you ever try homemade food? If not, what was the problem?


----------



## taxlady

Jabbur, (((hugs)))  What a nuisance the glucosamine is throwing off the feeding schedule and messing with the insulin. Gentle hugs to Ollie.

Have you considered putting a bell on Salem's collar? That usually makes the neighbours happy. It isn't really all that helpful in terms protecting birds. As a friend put it, "When a cat wears a bell, it just means that the last thing the bird hears before it dies is a bell ringing."


----------



## GotGarlic

Some song birds are endangered because of cats, so imo if we can protect them, we should.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Some song birds are endangered because of cats, so imo if we can protect them, we should.


I agree. If there are any endangered birds (small enough for a cat to kill, not condors. ) living in the area, I think it would be good to keep cats away from them, and a bell isn't good enough, unless you have a klutzy cat who can't move without ringing the bell. I'm not even sure that is good enough.

Shreddy is an indoor cat, so I'm not worried. However, he has caught two birds inside the house.  I'm pretty sure they weren't songbirds.


----------



## LPBeier

Another night up with Violet.  TB just finished a week of evening shifts and did overtime the last three so I wanted him to sleep but this is killing me.  I need my own sleep.

I really don't know if it is her hip pain, not getting over the shuffle of rooms or just being bored.

I don't think it is pain because usually she is better in the warm weather and has been doing well on the new medicine.  She is tending to sleep in the hall (and whimpers and pants or nudges you to get up with her) at night or on TB's love seat in his office instead of her bed in our room so it might be the rooms. As for being bored, we are giving her as much attention as possible and she seems to be happy.

I don't want to take her to the vet and find out she is just playing us for attention, but also don't want to not take her and find out later she has been suffering.  There is also the issue of going to the old vet or a brand new one (with good references) in our current neighbourhood.

Am I just being an over protective "Mom"?


----------



## LPBeier

I should add she is licking constantly, and everything - herself, us, the carpet, her bed, etc.  She doesn't have fleas and is not biting.  She is eating well and has two water dishes inside that are changed at least once a day in the summer and a free flowing one (a pail with the hose on a slight dribble) outside.


----------



## Somebunny

LPBeier said:


> I should add she is licking constantly, and everything - herself, us, the carpet, her bed, etc.  She doesn't have fleas and is not biting.  She is eating well and has two water dishes inside that are changed at least once a day in the summer and a free flowing one (a pail with the hose on a slight dribble) outside.



Laurie, do you think she might just be too warm? It has been quite warm lately. I'm just thinking that all that licking might have to do with the heat or perhaps a skin condition.  Our dog once contracted something that the Vet said he may have picked up from walking in/on bird droppings.  It caused crusty scabby spots to form and because he was a very curly cocker spaniel we did not notice at first, but it was very irritating to him. The Vet  gave  us a "tonic" to give him daily.  She also said I was bathing him too much :/  might be worth giving Violet a thorough exam right down to the skin if you haven't already.  I might add that they weren't really sores and you could scrape them off with out harming the skin or leaving a sore spot behind it was wierd.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Did you ever try homemade food? If not, what was the problem?



It was when I was working nights and just didn't have the time.  Trying to get to stores that had the ingredients I needed and were only open in the daytime took a lot of planning.  I also did not have the space for freezing or canning the food.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was when I was working nights and just didn't have the time.  Trying to get to stores that had the ingredients I needed and were only open in the daytime took a lot of planning.  I also did not have the space for freezing or canning the food.


Not enough space to freeze the food is a real project killer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

(((Hugs))) to all of you with furry family members that are feeling bad.  Hope they all get healthy for you guys real quick.  Mine is just going through her normal "terminally stupid" phase.  ("Terminally stupid" because I want to kill her sometimes!  But I don't...)




LPBeier said:


> ...... There is also the issue of going to the old vet or a brand new one (with good references) in our current neighbourhood....



Our kitty was having problems that her first vet worked all around looking for but never found.  That first vet was highly thought of in the area but became unworkable for us.  Switched to a different vet and the issue was discovered right away.  Don't know if that makes your decision any easier, but for us changing vets did make a positive difference.  Good luck!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My fuzzy ones are fat and healthy...the brats!


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy is not enjoying the new, prescription cat food. He'll it a little bit of it and then try to hide the rest behind his water bowl. 

I'm really not fond of the ingredients or the analysis. Corn, wheat, soy 

I think I better call the vet and ask about radioactive iodine instead of this dubious, low iodine cat food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I agree, cats are carnivores...no sense turning Shreddy into a diabetic with an all carb diet.


----------



## Addie

Any time we have had pets, I have always tried to feed them what they would eat in the wild. I have never seen a cat or dog go into a cornfield to get something to eat. 

One time I gave Teddy a piece of pizza with pepperoni and mushrooms. The little bugger picked off all the mushrooms and spit them out on the rug. Then he ate the pepperoni. He took a small taste of the tomato sauce and cheese. He liked the cheese, left the sauce and crust.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Any time we have had pets, I have always tried to feed them what they would eat in the wild. I have never seen a cat or dog go into a cornfield to get something to eat.
> 
> One time I gave Teddy a piece of pizza with pepperoni and mushrooms. The little bugger picked off all the mushrooms and spit them out on the rug. Then he ate the pepperoni. He took a small taste of the tomato sauce and cheese. He liked the cheese, left the sauce and crust.


Smart dog.

Yeah, I want to change his diet to something more like what they eat in the wild, something species appropriate. Cats can't digest grain or vegis. Dogs can eat more of that kind of stuff than cats can. Sure, they get a bit of grain and veg in the digestive systems of mice and birds, but not much and it comes with the digestive enzymes that cats can't produce.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Smart dog.
> 
> Yeah, I want to change his diet to something more like what they eat in the wild, something species appropriate. Cats can't digest grain or vegis. Dogs can eat more of that kind of stuff than cats can. Sure, they get a bit of grain and veg in the digestive systems of mice and birds, but not much and it comes with the digestive enzymes that cats can't produce.


 
When cats and dogs needs a veggie they will eat grass. But only when they feel they need it. Not every day.


----------



## Claire

When I worked for a vet, she told me that dogs can become vegetarians, like humans they are omnivores.  Cats are carnivores.  If you don't feed them meat, they will find it.  I may very well be lying.  But all of my doggies have been happy with a slice of apple, and believe me, my kitties were not.  Who knows?


----------



## taxlady

I started to wonder if I had Shreddy's age right. I looked it up. He isn't 16 1/2, he's 17 1/2! He was born 1995-11-20.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Any time we have had pets, I have always tried to feed them what they would eat in the wild. I have never seen a cat or dog go into a cornfield to get something to eat.
> 
> One time I gave Teddy a piece of pizza with pepperoni and mushrooms. The little bugger picked off all the mushrooms and spit them out on the rug. Then he ate the pepperoni. He took a small taste of the tomato sauce and cheese. He liked the cheese, left the sauce and crust.



  My Mom used to feed her nasty cocker beef stew, soup, etc.  He would carefully lick the gravy off the peas, and deposit them in a neat pile by his dish.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Shreddy is not enjoying the new, prescription cat food. He'll it a little bit of it and then try to hide the rest behind his water bowl.
> 
> I'm really not fond of the ingredients or the analysis. Corn, wheat, soy
> 
> I think I better call the vet and ask about radioactive iodine instead of this dubious, low iodine cat food.



Oh dear.  No such thing as a vegetarian cat, except for an occasional snack....or as Addie said, some grass.

A friend posted a website about dog and cat foods that are actually very bad for them.  I think it might be on Huffington Post, I'll try to find it, but off the top of my head, it included Purina, Kibbles n Bits, Old Roy, Alpo, and Benefil.  They all contain corn as the first ingredient, and have some very questionable other ingredients, many from China.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I use Purina ProPlan, chicken is the first ingredient in the gooshie food and the dry.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear.  No such thing as a vegetarian cat, except for an occasional snack....or as Addie said, some grass.
> 
> A friend posted a website about dog and cat foods that are actually very bad for them.  I think it might be on Huffington Post, I'll try to find it, but off the top of my head, it included Purina, Kibbles n Bits, Old Roy, Alpo, and Benefil.  They all contain corn as the first ingredient, and have some very questionable other ingredients, many from China.


Oops, I didn't mean to mislead people. I just listed some of the ingredients I don't like. The ingredients start off with water, pork, pork by products, chicken, ...

I just don't think cats should have any soy and very little grain. They get a bit of grain when they eat birds and rodents. However, that grain comes with digestive enzymes for vegetable matter, which cats don't produce.


----------



## Dawgluver

Got it, Taxy.  And I would agree with you.

Good to know, PF, they were probably referring to Purina Dog Chow.  Of course, I had to read the label on Beagle's Iams Lamb and Rice.  Thankfully, the first ingredients were, um, lamb and rice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Good to know, PF, they were probably referring to Purina Dog Chow.  Of course, I had to read the label on Beagle's Iams Lamb and Rice.  Thankfully, the first ingredients were, um, lamb and rice.



I'm as picky about the cat food as I am about the food I eat, actually more picky, they don't have a choice what is put in their bowls.

Smudge is starting to slow down, having more problems jumping up to her favorite perches.  Guess I will have to get her a ladder of some sort.


----------



## taxlady

Some friends of mine suggested Blue Buffalo cat food. They say it is meant to be a substitute for raw food. It doesn't have any grain or soy.


----------



## Dawgluver

I've heard of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Some friends of mine suggested Blue Buffalo cat food. They say it is meant to be a substitute for raw food. It doesn't have any grain or soy.



I tried to switch the brats to Blue Buffalo, but Latte is stubborn and didn't like the food.  Goofy cat will starve herself before eating something new.


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy will only eat the prescription stuff if I mix in some of his regular Purina ProPlan catfood.


----------



## jabbur

Our vet gave us Science Diet when we got Salem.  She was born in our backyard to a stray and was abandoned.  We didn't know if we would keep her or not because of allergies but DH never reacted to her.  When we took her to the vet they gave us a starter box and that's what we've always fed her.  But I'm considering switching since it seems they have less percentage of protein than other brands.  She prefers the chunks in gravy too.  

On another note, I decided Ollie was not eating well and it had been 2 weeks of glucosamine in his diet for his "bum" leg.  I stopped the glucosamine and within 2 days of stopping it he was back to eating like he used to.  It was hard when he wouldn't eat to know whether to give him his insulin or not.  He'd get his shot then not eat for hours and I'd worry.  It was just too stressful.  Happy to see him eager for his breakfast again and wag his tail waiting for his food.


----------



## taxlady

No wonder Shreddy doesn't like his prescription cat food. The second ingredient, after water, is pork liver and my little weirdo doesn't like liver.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> No wonder Shreddy doesn't like his prescription cat food. The second ingredient, after water, is pork liver and my little weirdo doesn't like liver.


 
Most animals in the wild that are carnivores will not eat the liver of any animal they kill. They just seem to know that it is loaded with Vitamin A. And too much of that vitamin can kill you. 

Even the Iniuits will not use it. They don't even feed it to their dogs. If they should use it for their own consumption, they do so in minute amounts. So Shreddy is telling you he knows what is good for him and what isn't.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> No wonder Shreddy doesn't like his prescription cat food. The second ingredient, after water, is pork liver and my little weirdo doesn't like liver.



My parents had a mutt dog, Monday ('cuz that's the day he followed my Dad home from the corner), who didn't like the smell of lamb cooking.  My Mom loved braised lamb shanks.  The first time she cooked them after Monday moved in the dog whimpered and moaned, walking around the house like he couldn't find a comfortable spot.  Mom thought he was going to be sick, so she took him outside.  A few minutes later he seemed fine.  It was a nice day so she put him on the runner Dad had hooked up (a heavy wire running from the garage corner to the back porch post, with a long chain leash that slid from one end to the other) and went in to finish cooking.  Monday stayed outside until after the folks had eaten, then came back in.  Next time Mom made shanks Monday acted up again.  It was colder weather but she still put the dog outside - and he was fine.  Mom got suspicious.  The NEXT time she make lamb she specifically looked for Monday to act funny - and he didn't disappoint!   By this time I had gotten married so once a year we would have Mom and Dad and aunt (and usually a few other assorted family members) over for kabobs.  Two kinds, skewers of beef and skewers of lamb.  I sided with Monday...never did like lamb either.


----------



## LPBeier

Violet and Joie were on a hypoallergenic dog food from the vet for years.  They seemed to like it well enough.  Then a couple of years ago I opened a can from the new case I just bought and it was a different colour and texture but it had the same label.  Neither dog would touch it.

I took it in to the vet's and they casually said that it had been changed from turkey and potato to pheasant and sweet potato but hadn't gotten the new labels yet.  I was not pleased.  They had some old stock and traded me for 1/2 the case so I could ease the dogs on to the new formula.  They ended up eating it and all of a sudden it got changed back.  

We have decided to take Violet to the new vet and I will be taking as soon as I can.  She is right now very skittish because I am sick and she gets very sensitive to that so I have to wait until I am done with the asthma medication and breathing better.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Saw this on the news tonight and thought it was cute enough to share.  Sure chuckled my way through it!  Enjoy!
Ruff Dog Day Official Video - YouTube


----------



## CWS4322

I feed my guys homemade food (have for years). 

BTW, Za-Za boo died on May 1.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Saw this on the news tonight and thought it was cute enough to share.  Sure chuckled my way through it!  Enjoy!



ROFL!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I feed my guys homemade food (have for years).
> 
> BTW, Za-Za boo died on May 1.



I am so sorry CWS, I know how much you loved Za-Za, hugs!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> ...BTW, Za-Za boo died on May 1.



Aw, so sorry to hear that CWS.  Losing a pet can be hard.  Harder sometimes than losing a human friend.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am so sorry CWS, I know how much you loved Za-Za, hugs!!!


(((hugs))) from me too.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> (((hugs))) from me too.



Me too!


----------



## CWS4322

Thanks, everyone. She's the first pet I haven't cremated. She's buried under her favorite shade tree at the farm--she loved the farm and it seemed fitting that the farm would be hers forever. The DH made a marble headstone to mark her resting place. She would have hated the heat we've been having and the thunderstorms....hopefully, those no longer bother her. I miss her so--she was such a character. I still have to take a walk through the fields where we used to walk and send her fur into the wind.


----------



## Kylie1969

Big hugs to you CWS


----------



## Claire

OK, here's a new one.  You all know about my trials and triumphs with Rosebud.  I mean, who knew my husband would fall in love with a stray from a photo in the paper?  One that turned out to be epileptic?  One that a few other issues (and yes, many of you assisted me in getting her past them).  But her latest thing has been excessive scratching and biting at herself.  Now most of my dogs and cats have been from the pre-Frontline era in both Hawaii and Florida.  It wasn't unusual for me to wash and dip 2-3 dogs and cats on a liesurely (haha) Friday afternoon (yeah, I charged my parents lunch and a couple of drinks).  Anyway, since the last time I bathed her, Rosebud has been biting and scratching at herself.  I don't let her do it for long, neither does hubby, because of our experiences with dogs and cats in warmer climes, in other words, hot-spots.  I was afraid maybe I hadn't rinsed her well enough, but it was the same shampoo I've always used on her, so much to her dismay I tossed her in the tub, after rinsing her towel yet again (seriously, I wouldn't be this careful for me, hubby or any of my family and friends) to make sure there was no residue.  Believe it or not, yes, I do know that dogs and cats can get OCD.  But right now she's getting a bit gun shy, thinking we're going to yell at her.  both of us have held her and inspected her and not found any rash, bug bites, etc; and other than her new-found obsession with scratching and grooming (if she was a cat, I'd simply make sure she had hairball meds).  Anyone have any ideas?  No skin condition we can see, she's a short hair of some mutt origion, heaven knows.  All of a sudden she does seem to like me taking her outside and bushing her, and it gas been a weird year, weather-wise (that is to say cooler than usual for this time of year, so perhaps her winter coat is coming in early?), and for what it is worth, yes she get very regular veterinary care and if she keeps up this excessive scratching and biting (herself that is, if she was a cat I'd call it excessive grooming), she'll go anyway.  Anyone got ideas?


----------



## Addie

My daughter has a Highland Westie. They were bathing him every week. A friend who raises Westies as show dogs, told my SIL that you are washing all the oils off his skin. Stop washing him so much. Cosmo was biting and scratching constantly. So now he gets a bath only when he goes for a cut. And all the scratching and biting stopped. As you know Westies are all white and it is hard to stand by and see a dirty coat on him. 

When they took him to the vet for his rabies shot, the vet asked about his scratching. When he looked at Cosmo's skin, it seemed a little red still. SIL told him about was he was told. "Fine" said the vet. But you should be washing him once a month. And he may just be allergic to the shampoo that is being used. Tell the groomer to use a more gentle shampoo. Then he recommended a couple that he should try. Problem solved. 

Washing him too often and a shampoo too strong for his skin.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Claire))) Hope you find a solution soon, or that it just stops.

Have there been any changes in her diet? Could she have gotten into some food that she is reacting to?

Is there a skin lotion for dogs? Addie's idea that it might be lack of oil sounds plausible to me.


----------



## Addie

Teddy got a bath yesterday. This dog just loves to roll in the grass and dirt. Spike brushes him out. (He needs a haircut desperately) and gave him his Advantage/Frontline (don't ask me) treatment after his bath. Last night I noticed that he was scratching a little. When he was younger, he used to scratch all the time. Drove everyone crazy. He was young and his skin was more tender. Spike changed shampoos and kept his fur really short. Now that it is summer, he gets only one cut. The long fur protects his skin from getting sunburn. On the advice of the vet. Yes, dogs can get sunburn. His scratching last night lasted for only a few seconds. So we knew right away, it was just an itch. Not a major problem like when he was younger. Spike changed shampoos a couple of years back. It is much milder and does not leave his skin excessively dry. 

Teddy is all Spike has since his wife died. (Other than family.) So he takes care of Teddy as if he was a newborn baby. He is very much aware of all of his actions and scratching. He knows that excessive scratching is a symptom of something more serious. Even though he gets his monthly treatment for heartworm and fleas, the both of us are constantly checking his skin. Ticks? Fleas? Anything that can give this dog grief. It all comes back to his skin.


----------



## GotGarlic

I never wash our black Lab mix at all anymore. When she was younger and rolled in something nasty, we hosed her off and dried her with a towel, but that's it. Since DH is building the patio, she sometimes gets sand all over her underside so we brush her before she comes in.

I've never washed a cat, either, unless it got into something sticky or smelly, and I can't remember that happening (although I guess it might have decades ago). I think they do a fine job on their own


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I never wash our black Lab mix at all anymore. When she was younger and rolled in something nasty, we hosed her off and dried her with a towel, but that's it. Since DH is building the patio, she sometimes gets sand all over her underside so we brush her before she comes in.
> 
> I've never washed a cat, either, unless it got into something sticky or smelly, and I can't remember that happening (although I guess it might have decades ago). I think they do a fine job on their own


I have washed cat covered in diarrhea. I have flea bathed a cat. That's it. We only washed the Siberian husky when she got in something gross. But, we were told not to wash Siberian huskies.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I have washed cat covered in diarrhea. I have flea bathed a cat. That's it. We only washed the Siberian husky when she got in something gross. But, we were told not to wash Siberian huskies.



Right. I meant to convey that I only wash our animals when they get really dirty, not as a regular practice. I just don't think it benefits them. Probably makes some owners feel better, though.


----------



## Addie

My sense of smell is almost non existent. So when someone claims their pet has that doggie smell, I just don't get it. Aren't dogs supposed to smell like a dog? The next sentence for the pet owner is, "He is getting a bath today!" Why? Because he smells like a dog?


----------



## GotGarlic

Wet dogs smell kinda like wet gym socks  And dogs love to roll in whatever stinky stuff they encounter on a walk. I think that's what people usually mean when they don't like the doggy smell.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm lucky, Beagle grooms herself like a cat, and has no discernable doggie smell.  My cockers did smell doggie, as do most labs and retrievers I've known.


----------



## CWS4322

I rarely have bathed a dog unless it rolled in dead fish (or something equally disgusting). Dogs that live indoors and are brushed regularly will stay clean. I would wash one of the Saint's neck area because of the drool, but that was a "sponge" bath. Some breeds have oily coats and that can be more noticeable for folks with a sensitive sense of smell. I don't like "lake" smelly dogs (my parents' lab spends a lot of time in the water in the summer, by fall, she's pretty ripe smelling). I am sensitive to the dander of GSDs and dalmatians, so can always pick up the smell of those two breeds. If dogs have skin conditions, bathing with special shampoos is often needed. It takes about 8 days following a bath for the natural oils in a Newfoundland dog's skin to return (don't know about other breeds).


----------



## taxlady

Claire, how's it going with Rosebud?

I got a call from the vet today. Shreddy's thyroid numbers are right in the middle of the range for healthy. The nasty cat food is working. I'm still thinking of getting the scan and radioactive iodine.


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy is doing yoga, while he sleeps. Just regular yoga, not cat level yoga.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle has her own form of yoga:


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle has her own form of yoga:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18544


I didn't know dogs did yoga.


----------



## CWS4322

I have a visiting Great Dane for the next 7-14 days. He is 15 months' old and quite the character. It is as if I have a colt in the house. He can check out what is in the sink. Needless to say, the kitchen is "off limits" for him. He's recovering from surgery. He will travel to southern Ontario and his rescue group once the vet gives him the okay at the end of the week/early next week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I have a visiting Great Dane for the next 7-14 days. He is 15 months' old and quite the character. It is as if I have a colt in the house. He can check out what is in the sink. Needless to say, the kitchen is "off limits" for him. He's recovering from surgery. He will travel to southern Ontario and his rescue group once the vet gives him the okay at the end of the week/early next week.



I think that's as long as I could handle a Great Dane.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think that's as long as I could handle a Great Dane.



My neighbor in Texas had a Great Dane. When they moved and left the state, they just left him to roam and fend for himself. He was such a woose. Scared of everything. I fed him for a while, then had to call the dog pound to come and get him. When the guy came to get him, he called by name and jumped right into the seat of the truck. No cage for him. Everyone in town knew the dog, but no one would take him. Too bad. They finally found a ranch family about 10 miles out of town that took him. The last I heard he was great at taking care of the coyotes that came for the cattle.


----------



## CWS4322

This one is NOT meeting the girls. I don't know that he would hurt them, but I'm not willing to chance it. They are big babies...much harder to have in the house than a Saint. The only place he can't reach is inside the microwave...but that is because he hasn't had time to figure out how to open it. Needless to say, he spends a lot of time attached to a leash that is attached to me. I didn't realize how small the bathroom really was until I tried to close the door with the two of us in there...


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> This one is NOT meeting the girls. I don't know that he would hurt them, but I'm not willing to chance it. They are big babies...much harder to have in the house than a Saint. The only place he can't reach is inside the microwave...but that is because he hasn't had time to figure out how to open it. Needless to say, he spends a lot of time attached to a leash that is attached to me. I didn't realize how small the bathroom really was until I tried to close the door with the two of us in there...



Is there no one place in the house that you could put him and leave him there? Do you have a child fence that you could put in a doorway? It does sound like you are having fun with him though. Just out of curiosity has he finished growing? Good luck!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> This one is NOT meeting the girls. I don't know that he would hurt them, but I'm not willing to chance it. They are big babies...much harder to have in the house than a Saint. The only place he can't reach is inside the microwave...but that is because he hasn't had time to figure out how to open it. Needless to say, he spends a lot of time attached to a leash that is attached to me. I didn't realize how small the bathroom really was until I tried to close the door with the two of us in there...



Like Addie, I'm wondering if you have a dog-proof room to keep him in...so you can relax.  I know you are loving having him for a bit.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Like Addie, I'm wondering if you have a dog-proof room to keep him in...so you can relax.  I know you are loving having him for a bit.


I have a 4 ft x 4 ft pen set up in the livingroom. I do have an empty room, but he might get into trouble there. As long as he can see me, he's quite content to be in the crate when I'm in the kitchen. I also have two permanent gates, but nothing to keep him out of the kitchen, so for now, he lives in the 4x4. His rescue folks just dropped off more food. I took advantage of their visit to do some "door manners" with the pony. I also demonstrated how he goes in the crate and sits and waits for his food and sits and waits to be released from the crate. They were impressed--he's only been at CWS' K9 bootcamp for 24 hours. Give me 7 days and he will be so well mannered <g>.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> ... The only place he can't reach is inside the microwave...but that is because he hasn't had time to figure out how to open it....I also demonstrated how he goes in the crate and sits and waits for his food and sits and waits to be released from the crate. They were impressed--he's only been at CWS' K9 bootcamp for 24 hours. Give me 7 days and he will be so well mannered <g>.



When he DOES learn how to open the microwave be sure you show him how to set up the cook time *before* he pushes the "start" button.  Then it will be time to show him how to prep veggies.  I mean if he's going to be there he may as well be put to work!  Now to find an appropriately sized apron...

If nothing else, I'm sure you'll be entertaining us with your adventures with King Dane.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think she should hook him up to an egg cart to deliver Farm FRESH Eggs...


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think she should hook him up to an egg cart to deliver Farm FRESH Eggs...


ROFL! I think I could probably teach him how to drive the Volvo--he's big enough!


----------



## CWS4322

I draped his 4x4 tonight with sheets. He's been quietly sleeping while I've been processing zucchini, etc. Draping the crate is a trick we used to do, that and tieing baby crib bumpers around the bottom so the dog would have s/place soft to rest its head--oh, and a "crate buddy" (a/k/a a stuffy with the eyes broken off so the dog couldn't eat/digest those. I have to wake him up and feed him at midnight).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I draped his 4x4 tonight with sheets. He's been quietly sleeping while I've been processing zucchini, etc. Draping the crate is a trick we used to do, that and tieing baby crib bumpers around the bottom so the dog would have s/place soft to rest its head--oh, and a "crate buddy" (a/k/a a stuffy with the eyes broken off so the dog couldn't eat/digest those. I have to wake him up and feed him at midnight).



Aw...he just needed less stimulation.  Poor giant baby.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aw...he just needed less stimulation.  Poor giant baby.



Yes.  They do that with parrots.  Would love to have him meet Patron!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Yes.  They do that with parrrots.  Would love to have him meet Patron!



One snort and Patron would disappear...or maybe his ears would get stuck...


----------



## taxlady

I made an appointment to take Shreddy to the vet who does iodine treatment for hyperthyroid cats. The whole treatment, consultation, and follow up blood work costs $1,652.19 (including sales taxes) which is $25 more than a year's worth of the special cat food that he hates. I had to calculate that, because even though I love Shreddy a lot, he is almost 18 yo. And how much does a person want to spend on a cat that old?

This appointment is just for consultation. The vet will have a look at Shreddy and palpate the tumour. According to the vet tech with whom I spoke on the phone, the success rate for iodine treatment of hyperthyroidism in cats is about 99%. They have treated over 300 cats and all were cured. One came back with a new tumour three years later.

He won't need a general anaesthetic, phew.


----------



## Addie

TL, I have a friend that got a blind Border Collie from a rescue place. Shortly after, he developed cancer. He was not expected to live and he didn't. 

You ask how much are you willing to spend on a pet? They mortgaged their home to pay for his treatment. And they had him less than a year.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH jokes that we run an old pets' home  We have a 13-year-old black Lab with arthritis and an 18-year-old hypothyroid tabby cat. We love them dearly but we feel that they have had long happy lives with us and we don't want to put them through undue suffering with procedures, cramming pills down their throats, etc. 

We have told our vet that we will do what we need to to make them comfortable but not go to great measures - read expenses - to treat their illnesses. I feel the same way about my own medical care. I don't want to suffer for an extended period or for DH to bankrupt himself to try to thwart the natural progression of life and death.

Best wishes to Shreddy, tl. Take care.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> DH jokes that we run an old pets' home  We have a 13-year-old black Lab with arthritis and an 18-year-old hypothyroid tabby cat. We love them dearly but we feel that they have had long happy lives with us and we don't want to put them through undue suffering with procedures, cramming pills down their throats, etc.
> 
> We have told our vet that we will do what we need to to make them comfortable but not go to great measures - read expenses - to treat their illnesses. I feel the same way about my own medical care. I don't want to suffer for an extended period or for DH to bankrupt himself to try to thwart the natural progression of life and death.
> 
> Best wishes to Shreddy, tl. Take care.


Thanks GG. I feel pretty much the same as you.

Shreddy really hates the special cat food and he was losing too much weight and hungry all the time. I'm sure he won't like the car ride to the vet - he hates the 10 minute ride to the local vet and this one is a half hour away. I'm sure he'll hate staying at the vet clinic for 4 days to two weeks. But, then he should be cured and he can go back to eating normal amounts of food he likes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxy, I bet pets are priceless to all of us.  But at some point you have to consider how  a costly procedure for a pet impacts your own financial life.  Even at $1800. I'd have to think long and hard about an expensive treatment for our 13 year (or so, she could be older) kitty.  Then again, you weigh the benefits of the cat's impact on your life and what it would be like if Shreddy wasn't in it.  Our own cat is terminally dumb; we're surprised she's still alive with some stuff she's done. She better not get TOO sick 'cuz on a bad day her value could be a buck-eighty-five! 

(((hugs)) to you both!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> taxy, I bet pets are priceless to all of us.  But at some point you have to consider how  a costly procedure for a pet impacts your own financial life.  Even at $1800. I'd have to think long and hard about an expensive treatment for our 13 year (or so, she could be older) kitty.  Then again, you weigh the benefits of the cat's impact on your life and what it would be like if Shreddy wasn't in it.  Our own cat is terminally dumb; we're surprised she's still alive with some stuff she's done. She better not get TOO sick 'cuz on a bad day her value could be a buck-eighty-five!
> 
> (((hugs)) to you both!


Thanks CG.

I would have thought long and hard about $1,650. But, once I realized it was about the same as a year's worth of the danged, stupid, expensive, thyroid treatment cat food, it was an easy decision.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Thanks CG.
> 
> I would have thought long and hard about $1,650. But, once I realized it was about the same as a year's worth of the danged, stupid, expensive, thyroid treatment cat food, it was an easy decision.



I have a feeling Shreddy would agree!  (Can just hear him saying "praise Bastet, no more of that nasty yucky stuff!")


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I have a feeling Shreddy would agree!  (Can just hear him saying "praise Bastet, no more of that nasty yucky stuff!")


Yeah, if I could make him understand it. You know how it is with cats. Cats don't care about cat-tomorrow or cat-next week. They only care about cat-now.  But once he becomes cat-next month, who gets nice cat food, he will be happy.


----------



## Claire

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs Claire))) Hope you find a solution soon, or that it just stops.
> 
> Have there been any changes in her diet? Could she have gotten into some food that she is reacting to?
> 
> Is there a skin lotion for dogs? Addie's idea that it might be lack of oil sounds plausible to me.



I've examined her minutely for any signs of red-ness, rash, bites, etc.  No change to diet.  I did go buy some wipes that were supposed to have a repellent taste, but ditched them when she started licking the wipe (so much for repellent), and have a cortisone spray and shampoo.  I just think she's OCD.  Her regular vet check is in a few weeks, or I'd take her in now, but she is driving us crazy.  I worked for a vet, and sis did for decades, and we do know that sometimes animals do get that way, and can cause skin problems from "over-grooming", scratching, biting.  So, we'll do what we can and she'll be going to the vet soon.  Face it, we know she has mental problems anyway (she's epileptic), this just may be a new phase!  She'll be fine.


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> I've examined her minutely for any signs of red-ness, rash, bites, etc.  No change to diet.  I did go buy some wipes that were supposed to have a repellent taste, but ditched them when she started licking the wipe (so much for repellent), and have a cortisone spray and shampoo.  I just think she's OCD.  Her regular vet check is in a few weeks, or I'd take her in now, but she is driving us crazy.  I worked for a vet, and sis did for decades, and we do know that sometimes animals do get that way, and can cause skin problems from "over-grooming", scratching, biting.  So, we'll do what we can and she'll be going to the vet soon.  Face it, we know she has mental problems anyway (she's epileptic), this just may be a new phase!  She'll be fine.



 But then there is always the *DREADED NECK CONE.*


----------



## Claire

Oh, Dear!  Not that!  Since she doesn't seem to be hurting herself, I'm really thinking squirt gun.  I think it is just a bad habit.  I've taken to ocasionally squirting her where she's scratching or biting with the cortisone spray and it startles her.  Maybe a couple of squirt guns would do the trick.  Heaven knows I've trained a few kitties that way.  Just startles them out of what they are doing.


----------



## Addie

Can't find squirt guns in this town. So when needed, I have a bottle of just water in a spray bottle that I use for ironing. I use it on Teddy when he gets past three barks and won't stop on command. Doesn't like it. Sees me pick up the bottle and stops immediately. It is working.


----------



## CatPat

I have the pets! Two cats are Misty and Kali and my dog Azia. Here is a photo of Azia with my bicycle. Azia is very large.







Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cat, Azia is a big dog.  I bet you could ride Azia just as easily as the bike!





Addie said:


> But then there is always the *DREADED NECK CONE.*



AKA "The Cone of Shame"!


----------



## Claire

There was never a question when my doggies' time was.  One had a stroke, the other had kidney failure.  White Fang (kidneys) -- well, she'd outlived, without pain, the "few months" she was given by many (18 mos) and when she was in pain, and wandering around the house, trying to hide, we knew.  No question.  Stroke doggie (Keiki)-- with her, the vet asked if we wanted "heroic measures".  I said, (and hubby agreed) -- he** no, I wouldn't want heroic measure if it was me.  In both cases we cried and petted our dogs (who were already mentally in that great, smelly, lovely landfill in the sky) until they moved on to puppy doggie heaven.  

I don't know at which point I'd say enough, financially.  I suspect a long time before others would.  I love my doggies and kitties, I really do, but I wouldn't break the bank for them.  I don't even like the thought that if something happens to me that his decades of working hard to get us in solid middle class with no debt could go away overnight.  A couple of people have told me I should have Rosebud put down because of her $35/mo phenobarbital habit.  In fact, when it went from $27 to $35, I heard that Wal-Mart started accepting pet Rx at their pharmacy and took the vial over to ask the price.  $17.  But you have to have a written Rx from your vet.  The vet charged $10 to write it.  That is good for 6 months, still a huge savings for something we're going to have to do for the rest of her life (she isn't even 3 years old).  So, yeah, I'm willing to pay.  But mortgage my house?  Not gonna happen.


----------



## Addie

We too were surprised when she told us about taking out a second mortgage for a dog that was not going to live. All they did was give him an extra month. But the mortgage payments go on for a long time. 

We understand how much she loves her animals. This particular dog was a rescue. All her dogs are. He was a working border collie that had gone blind. The owner had to give him up when he could no longer work. The vet had told her that it was the cancer that had caused the blindness. She and her husband and the placement center didn't know about the cancer when they adopted him. But during the short time she had him, they had a lot of laughs. Every morning when they were trying to get ready for work, the dog would try to round them up at the door. I guess being blind, he couldn't see that they weren't sheep. She had two other dogs and was expecting her first baby. So here they are. Expecting a baby, a dog that is blind and has cancer and two other dogs. And because they fell in love with the dog, they mortgaged their home and future. Fortunately, they both have good jobs. When it was time for the dog to go home, she had the vet come to her home. While she held him in her lap, the vet put her down. You kind of have to admire someone who loves animals that much.


----------



## CatPat

CatPat said:


> I have the pets! Two cats are Misty and Kali and my dog Azia. Here is a photo of Azia with my bicycle. Azia is very large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend,
> ~Cat



Some of the people say that! I like to bring her to the pet shops. On one visit, a lady said, "Oh what a sweet dog! Did she come with a saddle?"

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

CatPat said:


> I have the pets! Two cats are Misty and Kali and my dog Azia. Here is a photo of Azia with my bicycle. Azia is very large.
> 
> Your friend,
> ~Cat



What a lovely dog!


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> What a lovely dog!



Thank you! I love her so very much. She is of the Boxer and the German Shepherd mixture. 

My cats are just the domestic shorthair cats from the pound. I will post a photo of them when I can get one. They move too fast; much as the life does.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Constance

My Mei Yu, a female Siamese, is 16, and not doing very well. She has a cyst on her breast, and the vet said she's too old for surgery. Antibiotics took it down for a while, but not this time. 
But...she is still eating good, and gets around OK, when she's not sleeping, so we'll hang in there with her as long as she has a good quality of life.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Constance said:


> My Mei Yu, a female Siamese, is 16, and not doing very well. She has a cyst on her breast, and the vet said she's too old for surgery. Antibiotics took it down for a while, but not this time.
> But...she is still eating good, and gets around OK, when she's not sleeping, so we'll hang in there with her as long as she has a good quality of life.



Constance, I am so sorry to hear this, I am glad she has good quality of life.  Keep us posted, nothing like DC Comfort when we lose our fur babies.


----------



## taxlady

Constance said:


> My Mei Yu, a female Siamese, is 16, and not doing very well. She has a cyst on her breast, and the vet said she's too old for surgery. Antibiotics took it down for a while, but not this time.
> But...she is still eating good, and gets around OK, when she's not sleeping, so we'll hang in there with her as long as she has a good quality of life.


(((hugs))) Is it time for a second opinion?

I wonder how old a cat is when it is too old for surgery. Is it the anaesthetic? My vet wants to pull two of Shreddy's teeth under general anaesthetic. It worries me. General anaesthetics aren't real good for the elderly. I think I will be getting a second opinion on that.


----------



## CatPat

Oh no. I am sad of this. I will have the thoughts of you and Mei Yu.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

Constance said:


> My Mei Yu, a female Siamese, is 16, and not doing very well. She has a cyst on her breast, and the vet said she's too old for surgery. Antibiotics took it down for a while, but not this time.
> But...she is still eating good, and gets around OK, when she's not sleeping, so we'll hang in there with her as long as she has a good quality of life.



Awwww.  So hard to let a beloved furbaby go.   

Mei Yu sounds like she's doing as well as she can,  so glad she's eating!  I think I would keep doing what you're doing now, Constance.  I wouldn't worry about the cyst.  You will know when it's time.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> (((hugs))) Is it time for a second opinion?
> 
> I wonder how old a cat is when it is too old for surgery. Is it the anaesthetic? My vet wants to pull two of Shreddy's teeth under general anaesthetic. It worries me. General anaesthetics aren't real good for the elderly. I think I will be getting a second opinion on that.



I wouldn't worry too much about having the teeth removed. Having had several cats it's quite common in older cats. And the anesthetic is quite light for teeth removal. The problem is if it's not done they will stop eating, and if that's the case, they are in pain. Something that all of us as pet lovers don't want.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

If I could share something. We lost our two dogs a few years ago due to cancer. 
My baby was Rocket of Anaheim (Rocky)






And Mrs Dawgs baby was Westminster's Penelope (Penny)





When Rocky was diagnosed with cancer at the age of 10, I wouldn't accept it. We paid for every test available, much against the advise of our Vet. He lasted another two years when we finally put him down. 

I realized after, speaking with a friend that is a Vet Tech, that I probably pronged his pain and suffering. I never asked myself "Is it in his best interest to extend his life, or am extending his life for myself? (I still get a bit choked up when I see a Shepherd)

Two years later, unfortunately, Penny was diagnosed with the same fate as Rocky.

She was put down the same day. 

Sometimes you have to do the humane thing....even if heart tells you different.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> If I could share something. We lost our two dogs a few years ago due to cancer.
> My baby was Rocket of Anaheim (Rocky)
> 
> And Mrs Dawgs baby was Westminster's Penelope (Penny)
> 
> When Rocky was diagnosed with cancer at the age of 10, I wouldn't accept it. We paid for every test available, much against the advise of our Vet. He lasted another two years when we finally put him down.
> 
> I realized after, speaking with a friend that is a Vet Tech, that I probably pronged his pain and suffering. I never asked myself "Is it in his best interest to extend his life, or am extending his life for myself? (I still get a bit choked up when I see a Shepherd)
> 
> Two years later, unfortunately, Penny was diagnosed with the same fate as Rocky.
> 
> She was put down the same day.
> 
> Sometimes you have to do the humane thing....even if heart tells you different.



What beautiful dogs, Rocket.  It's so hard, we want to do what's best for our furbabies.  A neighbor's Chessy had a leg amputated due to cancer, and he drove 6 hours round-trip to get her chemo treatments twice a week.  Sadly, she died anyway.


----------



## CatPat

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> If I could share something. We lost our two dogs a few years ago due to cancer.
> My baby was Rocket of Anaheim (Rocky)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mrs Dawgs baby was Westminster's Penelope (Penny)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Rocky was diagnosed with cancer at the age of 10, I wouldn't accept it. We paid for every test available, much against the advise of our Vet. He lasted another two years when we finally put him down.
> 
> I realized after, speaking with a friend that is a Vet Tech, that I probably pronged his pain and suffering. I never asked myself "Is it in his best interest to extend his life, or am extending his life for myself? (I still get a bit choked up when I see a Shepherd)
> 
> Two years later, unfortunately, Penny was diagnosed with the same fate as Rocky.
> 
> She was put down the same day.
> 
> Sometimes you have to do the humane thing....even if heart tells you different.



I am sorry. They are the beautiful dogs. These are the decisions which are most difficult.

You are the part of my prayers and the thoughts. I am sorry.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> If I could share something. We lost our two dogs a few years ago due to cancer.
> My baby was Rocket of Anaheim (Rocky)..............And Mrs Dawgs baby was Westminster's Penelope (Penny)......



Beautiful animals R_J.  Thank you so much for sharing your pets and your story.  It's tough to realize that it's harder on us to lose our furbaby than it is for our pet to go.  As long as we know we loved them and cared for them for as long as we were blessed with their company we can rest knowing we were the best friends our pets could have had.


----------



## CWS4322

The visiting Great Dane leaves on FRIDAY (I am counting the days). He gets neutered on Wednesday. I will be SOOOO glad to see him on his way. He is not only a "humper," barker, countersurfer, and jumper, he also is a digger. He will definitely be a project for his adopter, but his positive attributes are that he has a gentle mouth when he takes treats, plays nice with other dogs, rides well in the car, and learns quickly (treat motivated). And, he walks well on leash as long as he doesn't encounter another dog, cat, or chicken.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> The visiting Great Dane leaves on FRIDAY (I am counting the days). He gets neutered on Wednesday. I will be SOOOO glad to see him on his way. He is not only a "humper," barker, countersurfer, and jumper, he also is a digger. He will definitely be a project for his adopter, but his positive attributes are that he has a gentle mouth when he takes treats, plays nice with other dogs, rides well in the car, and learns quickly (treat motivated). And, he walks well on leash as long as he doesn't encounter another dog, cat, or chicken.



I was thinking about him last night. Hopefully, the humping end when he is neutered.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I was thinking about him last night. Hopefully, the humping end when he is neutered.


I'll keep my fingers crossed, but don't count on it. Shreddy was neutered at about age 3 months. He still tried to rape Sucha, his female roommate.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed, but don't count on it. Shreddy was neutered at about age 3 months. He still tried to rape Sucha, his female roommate.



Teddy is not neutered. He goes after every dog he sees. The only problem is he tries to hump on the other dog's side. He has no idea of what he is supposed to do.


----------



## CWS4322

Why isn't he neutered, Addie?


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:


> Why isn't he neutered, Addie?



Oh dear, yes, why?  Get that baby boy fixed!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear, yes, why?  Get that baby boy fixed!



Teddy is a pure bred. Spike has allowed him to breed with another female pure bred on two different occasions. Spike is also disabled due to eight heart attacks. So he is on SSI and has a very small income. The money he gets from allowing Teddy to breed has been a tremendous help to him.


----------



## CatPat

Azia farts loudly in her sleep and then she wakes up from it. She then tries to run away from it! It is very funny!

Does anyone's dog do this?

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

CatPat said:


> Azia farts loudly in her sleep and then she wakes up from it. She then tries to run away from it! It is very funny!
> 
> Does anyone's dog do this?
> 
> Your friend,
> ~Cat



  Beagle is very dignified, and would never fart, I think it would really confuse her. None of my dogs have been gaseous.  We feed Beagle Iams Lamb and Rice, and she doesn't get table scraps.  All dogs' systems are probably different, kind of like people!  Some are farters, some are not!


----------



## taxlady

I have met dogs who fart when in the company of some people. There was an Old English Shepherd who only farted when he sat next to me. I had a Siberian husky who would sit next to the receptionist at a medical clinic and fart amazing stinkers. We never noticed her fart at any other time. If there was a different receptionist at the clinic, Sasha wouldn't bother farting.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Teddy is a pure bred. Spike has allowed him to breed with another female pure bred on two different occasions. Spike is also disabled due to eight heart attacks. So he is on SSI and has a very small income. The money he gets from allowing Teddy to breed has been a tremendous help to him.


I can appreciate that Spike is on SSI and has a limited income. However, breeding dogs is a serious undertaking. Responsible breeders (both those who own the stud and the bitch) are prepared to take back their dogs at any time. This could be problematic for someone on a limited income. Many of the dogs that end up in rescue come from people who breed casually without regards to the lifelong commitment to the dogs for which they are ultimately responsible. Statistically, very few puppies live out their lives with the families that purchase them. Many of these dogs end up in breed rescue or animal shelters. Rescue groups are there to help stray dogs. It is very annoying to take in dogs when the breeder will not take the dogs back (no room, quit breeding, are two of the most common excuses breeders make not to take their dogs back). If one breeds, one should also include a first-right refusal clause in the contract that stipulates the breeder will take the dog back and rehome it should circumstances change. Breeding dogs for profit is not the right reason to breed dogs. 

Dog Tip: How Responsible Breeders Differ from Backyard Breeders and Pet Shops

When I was involved with Saint Bernard rescue, the majority of the dogs came for "casual' breeders, breeders who did not stand behind their pups and did not take them back or even assist rescue organizations with the costs associated with rehoming the dog. I understand the desire to make money off one's dog, however, breeding puppies is not the road to take. I would neuter Teddy and figure out another way to make money.


----------



## Addie

Teddy has been mated with two small females that live in the same town. One of the females had only one pup and the other two. All are now registered with AKC and have a chip in them. Teddy is never outside without Spike. The only time you see Teddy without Spike is when Spike has to leave him at home if he goes in town. Spike is very much a responsible dog owner. And he knows both women who own the bitches. One lives just a couple of doors away from him. And the other was recommended by this neighbor. So he has been choosey who he has allowed Teddy to mate with. The neighbor's bitch is the one who had the only one pup. She didn't sell it, but gave it as a gift to her son and his new bride. They always played with her dog anytime they came over and often said that when they could afford it, they wanted a Maltese also. But they wanted to wait until they could afford it. Grant you Spike didn't charge the fee he paid for Teddy, nor was it enough to pay for him to be neutered. Teddy is three years old now. Not as aggressive as when he was a puppy. For the second dog, he was offered his pick of the litter. He turned it down. That woman sold her two pups for even less than Spike charged for the mating fee. So she certainly didn't make a profit either. Believe me, no money was really made by anyone here. All pups had their shots before the ownership was transferred and they were registered with the AKC. Also Spike gave the neighbor a certificate to have the puppy that was a gift spayed (it was a female). She gave to her son. They used it combined with the money they were saving up for a puppy, to have it spayed.


----------



## taxlady

But, most of those responsibilities go with the owner of the bitch, the people who are selling the puppies.


----------



## Dawgluver

So, Addie, if Spike made no money breeding him, and if there were so few puppies, it would probably make sense if he got Teddy neutered.  The Humane Society has some good deals.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> So, Addie, if Spike made no money breeding him, and if there were so few puppies, it would probably make sense if he got Teddy neutered.  The Humane Society has some good deals.



He has one of those certificates to pay for part of the cost. But it is still out of reach for him. He has looked into it on more than one occasion. I would gladly help with the expense if I could afford it. When he got Teddy, he was also receiving the income from his wife. She died when Teddy was still just a baby and too young for the surgery.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> But, most of those responsibilities go with the owner of the bitch, the people who are selling the puppies.


True, however, the stud owner also has a responsibility if the owner of the bitch does not stand behind the pups sold. Just because the dogs are eligible to be registered with the AKC does not necessarily mean that the parents should be bred or producing puppies. Responsible breeders are involved with the breed, know the breed, make sure health checks/screening are done and carefully screen and select the stud/bitch with which the dog is mated to improve the lines of the breeder's kennel, maintain the temperament of the breed, and hopefully produce offspring that is reflective of the breed's type, temperament, and is a good specimen of the breed. Most puppies that are sold are sold as pet quality. The understanding in the breeder community is that pet quality puppies should not be used for breeding.


----------



## taxlady

We brought Shreddy to the vet who does radioactive iodine treatment of hyperthyroidism in cats this evening. Poor Shreddy complained for the entire 30 minute car ride, as I expected. Unfortunately, he found it stressful enough that he peed in the cat carrier.

He did seem to like the vet. I liked the vet. He was surprised that the special cat food had done such a good job, as am I. He said that the radioactive iodine is the best option for Shreddy. He explained lots of stuff and was very good about answering questions. He wants Shreddy off the special food for at least two weeks before the treatment. That way his thyroid will be working nice and hard and will absorb the iodine better.

I have already given Shreddy a bowl of chicken, from the Costco rotisserie chicken. He seemed very pleased. Tomorrow I buy some of the catfood that he likes. He will also be getting tuna.

After the treatment and minimum four days stay at the clinic, I have special instructions. I have to be careful with the litter box and the vet recommended flushable litter. The government doesn't consider cats to be patients, just sources of leakage of radioactive materials.  And here's the horrible part: for two weeks after the treatment I'm not supposed to cuddle the cat for more than 30 minutes a day! Boo.

We are thinking of planning a short getaway while the vet clinic is taking care of Shreddy.


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy has his appointment to get a radioactive iodine shot to treat his hyperthyroidism. The tech just phoned and confirmed that the radioactive iodine is on its way from somewhere out west.

I'm starting to get anxious. He will be at the animal hospital for at least four days. Then they will check how radioactive he is. If it's less than 10 microsieverts he can come home. Otherwise, he will have to stay until it is down to that. When he comes home, I can only cuddle him for a max of 30 minutes/day for two weeks.  And, I have to treat his litter box as radioactive waste for those two weeks. The vet recommended flushable, clumping litter, gloves, and litter box liner.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Shreddy has his appointment to get a radioactive iodine shot to treat his hyperthyroidism. The tech just phoned and confirmed that the radioactive iodine is on its way from somewhere out west.
> 
> I'm starting to get anxious. He will be at the animal hospital for at least four days. Then they will check how radioactive he is. If it's less than 10 microsieverts he can come home. Otherwise, he will have to stay until it is down to that. When he comes home, I can only cuddle him for a max of 30 minutes/day for two weeks.  And, I have to treat his litter box as radioactive waste for those two weeks. The vet recommended flushable, clumping litter, gloves, and litter box liner.



{{{{hugs, Shreddie &Taxy}}}}

It will be wonderful if this solves his problem.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> {{{{hugs, Shreddie &Taxy}}}}
> 
> It will be wonderful if this solves his problem.


Thank you. And, yes it will be wonderful if it solves the problem. It works for something like 95-98% of cats. The vet clinic has done over 300 and only one needed to be done again, three years later.

Keep your fingers crossed on Monday.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Shreddy has his appointment to get a radioactive iodine shot to treat his hyperthyroidism. The tech just phoned and confirmed that the radioactive iodine is on its way from somewhere out west.
> 
> I'm starting to get anxious. He will be at the animal hospital for at least four days. Then they will check how radioactive he is. If it's less than 10 microsieverts he can come home. Otherwise, he will have to stay until it is down to that. When he comes home, I can only cuddle him for a max of 30 minutes/day for two weeks.  And, I have to treat his litter box as radioactive waste for those two weeks. The vet recommended flushable, clumping litter, gloves, and litter box liner.



Best wishes for a good outcome for Shreddy. 

I'm curious. How do you dispose of radioactive waste?


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Best wishes for a good outcome for Shreddy.
> 
> I'm curious. How do you dispose of radioactive waste?


Thank you.

Well, the deposits in the litter box get flushed. I'm not sure about the leftover litter, liner, and gloves. I'll ask about that. He won't be very radioactive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Shreddy has his appointment to get a radioactive iodine shot to treat his hyperthyroidism. The tech just phoned and confirmed that the radioactive iodine is on its way from somewhere out west.
> 
> I'm starting to get anxious. He will be at the animal hospital for at least four days. Then they will check how radioactive he is. If it's less than 10 microsieverts he can come home. Otherwise, he will have to stay until it is down to that. When he comes home, I can only cuddle him for a max of 30 minutes/day for two weeks.  And, I have to treat his litter box as radioactive waste for those two weeks. The vet recommended flushable, clumping litter, gloves, and litter box liner.



Good thoughts for you and Shreddy going out.  Lots of extra hugs for the lack of same for two weeks.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks PF.


----------



## CatPat

Oh I am sorry, taxlady. You may only cuddle for 30 minutes per each day? I hope you will not suffer too much of cuddle starvation. 

You and Shreddy are in my thoughts and my prayers.

I just had a funny thought. Is the litterbox in a dark place? It might be easier to see it when it starts to glow in the dark from the radioactive elements it contains!

I apologize if this was rude. I was only trying to give you a smile, taxlady. I do understand this is extremely serious, and it is why you and Shreddy are in my thoughts and prayers.

Please tell us of how he is doing. I certainly do want to know. My DC family's pets are important to me.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You'll be able to find him in the dark...


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You'll be able to find him in the dark...



Oh that is funny! Poor Shreddy, he might have to be used for a flashlight for a time.
But not more than 30 minutes each day. 

I hope I'm not rude of this. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Then we are both rude...  Taxy and Shreddy both need their spirits lifted and laughter is the best form of healing.  You have a good heart, Cat and it shows.


----------



## CatPat

Oh I thank you! I just pray for taxlady and Shreddy.

If I am not mistaken, however, the local fire departments here have what is called a "HazMat" team. This means there is a group of people within the fire department which takes care of these hazardous materials. I am sure radioactive materials could perhaps fall under this. Taxlady could call her fire department to speak to them of such waste perhaps?

It does not seem to be prudent to flush these radioactive elements into the sewer system. 

I think this could be a good source of how to evacuate radioactive elements.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Then we are both rude...  Taxy and Shreddy both need their spirits lifted and laughter is the best form of healing.  You have a good heart, Cat and it shows.


No one is being rude. I am enjoying the humour.


CatPat said:


> Oh I thank you! I just pray for taxlady and Shreddy.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, however, the local fire departments here have what is called a "HazMat" team. This means there is a group of people within the fire department which takes care of these hazardous materials. I am sure radioactive materials could perhaps fall under this. Taxlady could call her fire department to speak to them of such waste perhaps?
> 
> It does not seem to be prudent to flush these radioactive elements into the sewer system.
> 
> I think this could be a good source of how to evacuate radioactive elements.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Iodine 131 has a half life of about 8 days. It won't be very radioactive to start with and the radioactivity declines quickly. There aren't many vets who do the radioactive iodine treatment, because they have to be licensed by the government to handle radioactive isotopes. I'm pretty sure that flushing it is the recommended method of getting rid of the poop and pee.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> No one is being rude. I am enjoying the humour.
> 
> Iodine 131 has a half life of about 8 days. It won't be very radioactive to start with and the radioactivity declines quickly. There aren't many vets who do the radioactive iodine treatment, because they have to be licensed by the government to handle radioactive isotopes. I'm pretty sure that flushing it is the recommended method of getting rid of the poop and pee.



Hope Shreddy doesn't mind the different litter, some cats resent a change.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Iodine 131 has a half life of about 8 days. It won't be very radioactive to start with and the radioactivity declines quickly. There aren't many vets who do the radioactive iodine treatment, because they have to be licensed by the government to handle radioactive isotopes. I'm pretty sure that flushing it is the recommended method of getting rid of the poop and pee.



It works for people who are getting radiation treatments.  We use Standard Contact Precautions with our patients.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> No one is being rude. I am enjoying the humour.
> 
> Iodine 131 has a half life of about 8 days. It won't be very radioactive to start with and the radioactivity declines quickly. There aren't many vets who do the radioactive iodine treatment, because they have to be licensed by the government to handle radioactive isotopes. I'm pretty sure that flushing it is the recommended method of getting rid of the poop and pee.



It just occurred to me to do a search 

Found this: Iodine



> A treated cat will excrete low levels of radioactive iodine in its urine for several weeks. Wear disposable plastic gloves when changing the litter and disposable plastic litter pan liners to minimize handling the litter. Change the litter daily and try to prevent tracking of litter away from the box. Place all contents in a plastic bag and keep it out of the normal trash (store outside your home) for 3 weeks, and then you can dispose of it with your regular trash.



This method would keep it out of the water system. That may not be an issue for you, and as you said, it decays quickly. We have a well and we water the garden and herbs from it, so if it were me, I would feel better not putting it in the water system. That's probably not rational, but sometimes I'm that way


----------



## CatPat

Oh I see!

I am just nervous of radioactive things. I heard terrible things of this about Chernobyl in Ukraine. That is next to Romania and people were very frightened.

I do not want anyone to become ill of this. 

I will be looking to the NASA website when this happens, taxlady. The satellites take photos of the earth all the time, and if I see a glowing mushroom cloud somewhere near Montreal, I will know where you live. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

CatPat said:


> Oh I see!
> 
> I am just nervous of radioactive things. I heard terrible things of this about Chernobyl in Ukraine. That is next to Romania and people were very frightened.
> 
> I do not want anyone to become ill of this.
> 
> I will be looking to the NASA website when this happens, taxlady. The satellites take photos of the earth all the time, and if I see a glowing mushroom cloud somewhere near Montreal, I will know where you live.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Hope Shreddy doesn't mind the different litter, some cats resent a change.


I've changed his type of litter and he doesn't seem to care. I've used the corn husk granules and the crystal stuff and he just used it. I don't anticipate a problem with the flushable, clumping stuff.


----------



## CatPat

Since Shreddy is a cat and cats have nine lives, if he became radioactive would he not have 18 half lives?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I've changed his type of litter and he doesn't seem to care. I've used the corn husk granules and the crystal stuff and he just used it. I don't anticipate a problem with the flushable, clumping stuff.



Good!  Glad Shreddy's flexible.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> It just occurred to me to do a search
> 
> Found this: Iodine
> 
> 
> 
> This method would keep it out of the water system. That may not be an issue for you, and as you said, it decays quickly. We have a well and we water the garden and herbs from it, so if it were me, I would feel better not putting it in the water system. That's probably not rational, but sometimes I'm that way


That's the best article I've seen. I have recently read a bunch. Thanks for the link.

We're on city water and sewage. I'll be flushing stuff.


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> Since Shreddy is a cat and cats have nine lives, if he became radioactive would he not have 18 half lives?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat




I guess so. I just hope is half lives are longer than 8 days.


----------



## MammaCat

I'm sorry your cat is sick, taxlady. Cat's telling me about him. His name is great. I hope this treatment works very well on him and he will be back to shredding things shortly.

MammaCat


----------



## taxlady

MammaCat said:


> I'm sorry your cat is sick, taxlady. Cat's telling me about him. His name is great. I hope this treatment works very well on him and he will be back to shredding things shortly.
> 
> MammaCat


Thank you MammaCat.


----------



## CatPat

Taxlady, can you show a photo of him?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> Taxlady, can you show a photo of him?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Shreddy stoned on catnip.







His glamour shot:






And this one taken, taken last week, of him using the stretcher of the dining table as a pillow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He is so handsome!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He is so handsome!


Thank you. I think so too. I particularly like that first photo.


----------



## CatPat

Oh he is so handsome! He is such the precious cat! Now I can see of him as I pray for you and him. 

He has so much of personality. Thank you so very much!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Thank you Cat. I think he's a wonderful guy.

Stirling and I are wearing ratty old t-shirts. They are going with Shreddy to the animal hospital. It was the vet tech who suggested it. It will give him something soft with smells of home. Ratty t-shirts, so they can be thrown away when they are all contaminated with radioactivity.


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:


> Thank you Cat. I think he's a wonderful guy.
> 
> Stirling and I are wearing ratty old t-shirts. They are going with Shreddy to the animal hospital. It was the vet tech who suggested it. It will give him something soft with smells of home. Ratty t-shirts, so they can be thrown away when they are all contaminated with radioactivity.



That's a good idea Taxlady!  You are good fur baby parents.  Get well soon Shreddy!


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> That's a good idea Taxlady!  You are good fur baby parents.  Get well soon Shreddy!


Thanks Somebunny. I thought it was a great idea when the vet tech suggested it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, what a cutie!  Enjoy your ratty t-shirts, Shreddy!


----------



## CatPat

Somebunny said:


> That's a good idea Taxlady!  You are good fur baby parents.  Get well soon Shreddy!



Yes, yes! Somebunny is most exactly right! God bless you, Taxlady. I am so happy of this! Poor little Shreddy will be needing your smells and these things which will make him know he will come home.

I know that I had made jokes of this about Shreddy but in my heart I do not laugh. I pray for all of you, and I pray he will be healed. That is most important of this.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Thank you Cat. I think he's a wonderful guy.
> 
> Stirling and I are wearing ratty old t-shirts. They are going with Shreddy to the animal hospital. It was the vet tech who suggested it. It will give him something soft with smells of home. Ratty t-shirts, so they can be thrown away when they are all contaminated with radioactivity.



Yes, very good idea.  Latté has a blanket that I have to sleep in at least once after I wash it so she will sleep on it.


----------



## taxlady

I have lived with other cats who really liked dirty laundry. Would sniff it up and snuggle down into it and go to sleep.


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, very good idea.  Latté has a blanket that I have to sleep in at least once after I wash it so she will sleep on it.



I have two blankets of this! I sleep under one when Misty and Kali are sleeping on the other one and I do a switch of them. 

It is a good thing I have a large bed, for I have to share this with them and with Azia!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> I have lived with other cats who really liked dirty laundry. Would sniff it up and snuggle down into it and go to sleep.



My cats I left behind to Mamma and Papa do this too! It is very funny!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Latté loves socks that I have worn.  Smudge likes her little cubby that I put a used towel in to sleep on.


----------



## CatPat

That is very sweet! 

I have to say this: I do hope you do not have the athlete's foot problem. We shall be looking of photos of a hairless cat and wondering what you did to the poor cat!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Taxy, Shreddy makes such a funny "stoner".   But he's a cutie in his GlamCat shot.  Hope everything goes well for him (and you and Stirling) this coming week.




Dawgluver said:


> Hope Shreddy doesn't mind the different litter, some cats resent a change.


We've been really lucky with each of the two cats we've had.  Neither have minded a litter change (LittleBit will still use her pan even if there is very little left since I don't add to the reusable litter when I'm ready to dump-and-clean the pan), a change in food to the point where I can open a bag of something different and dump it right into the bowl, and being scratched anywhere.  Cats don't like having there tummy or tail touched?  Pshaw!   Not ours.


----------



## CatPat

Cooking Goddess said:


> Taxy, Shreddy makes such a funny "stoner".   But he's a cutie in his GlamCat shot.  Hope everything goes well for him (and you and Stirling) this coming week.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been really lucky with each of the two cats we've had.  Neither have minded a litter change (LittleBit will still use her pan even if there is very little left since I don't add to the reusable litter when I'm ready to dump-and-clean the pan), a change in food to the point where I can open a bag of something different and dump it right into the bowl, and being scratched anywhere.  Cats don't like having there tummy or tail touched?  Pshaw!   Not ours.



Pshaw? I like this! It is like "Fooooo!" 

Misty and Kali like their tummy rubbings, just like Azia does. Their foods are normal. They have the dry Iams and the treats and the canned food also.

I like to play with them very much! I have the laser pointer for the cats, and many toys for Azia. 

I dump away the litter and clean their boxes with bleach and refill them every two days. Misty and Kali seem to have this very robust pooping ability.

Your cats seem much like mine, Cooking Goddess.

Cats and dogs are such wonderful companions!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Somebunny

Cooking Goddess said:


> Taxy, Shreddy makes such a funny "stoner".   But he's a cutie in his GlamCat shot.  Hope everything goes well for him (and you and Stirling) this coming week.
> 
> We've been really lucky with each of the two cats we've had.  Neither have minded a litter change (LittleBit will still use her pan even if there is very little left since I don't add to the reusable litter when I'm ready to dump-and-clean the pan), a change in food to the point where I can open a bag of something different and dump it right into the bowl, and being scratched anywhere.  Cats don't like having there tummy or tail touched?  Pshaw!   Not ours.



CG, my dear departed cat, loved her belly rubbed, she would flop down and verbally invite you to rub her tummy. She also like her tail gently tugged. She really was a sweet cuddly kitty I miss her.


----------



## CatPat

Somebunny said:


> CG, my dear departed cat, loved her belly rubbed, she would flop down and verbally invite you to rub her tummy. She also like her tail gently tugged. She really was a sweet cuddly kitty I miss her.



I am very sorry for your loss, Somebunny. She seems as a wonderful cat. 

I understand how you miss her. I would, also.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

I have an internet friend (met her on a forum in 1996) who had a cat who was a terror at the vet. It was next to impossible to treat her, when it was necessary. Of course this was also very upsetting to the cat.

Now, when she gets a new cat or kitten, she starts right away getting them used to stuff. She starts trimming claws, touching tummy and tail. She carries them around and she dresses them in clothing. They don't panic at the vet. They don't panic at wearing the cone. If she ever needs a cat to wear something, they are already used to it.

I think I will make sure that the next cat that comes to live with me gets used to "stuff" too. I will probably even take a new cat for car rides. Poor Shreddy gets so upset about the car ride part of going to and coming home from the vet.


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> I have an internet friend (met her on a forum in 1996) who had a cat who was a terror at the vet. It was next to impossible to treat her, when it was necessary. Of course this was also very upsetting to the cat.
> 
> Now, when she gets a new cat or kitten, she starts right away getting them used to stuff. She starts trimming claws, touching tummy and tail. She carries them around and she dresses them in clothing. They don't panic at the vet. They don't panic at wearing the cone. If she ever needs a cat to wear something, they are already used to it.
> 
> I think I will make sure that the next cat that comes to live with me gets used to "stuff" too. I will probably even take a new cat for car rides. Poor Shreddy gets so upset about the car ride part of going to and coming home from the vet.



My cats get upset also! Maybe I should think of this. 

I would be in desperate need of blood transfusions if I made my cats to wear things! 

Taxlady, when NASA finds your glowing mushroom cloud, may I please call CNN? I plan to write books one day and I need the required 15 minutes of fame for which to fall back upon during my career.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> My cats get upset also! Maybe I should think of this.
> 
> I would be in desperate need of blood transfusions if I made my cats to wear things!
> 
> Taxlady, when NASA finds your glowing mushroom cloud, may I please call CNN? I plan to write books one day and I need the required 15 minutes of fame for which to fall back upon during my career.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Sure, go ahead and phone CNN. 

How old are your cats? Are you sure they wouldn't wear something? I once, as joke, put a ruffled collar on a cat, and he didn't mind at all, much to my surprise.

I might try putting some kind of clothing or scarf on Shreddy. I was mistaken about her cats not minding the cone. They don't need it. One cat licks sores excessively, so if she gets a sore, my friend makes her wear something that covers the sore. Another cat licks off his flea medicine, so he has to wear something that covers his neck when he gets flea drops.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Latté will wear anything I tie around her neck, she gets purple ribbons a lot.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our daughter's Cat 1 (she has two cats now) likes to ride in the car.  She would lay on the rear deck and stare out the back window while Loverly drove along.  Not sure if kitties go for rides anymore since our daughter has my van since her car died in January...


----------



## CatPat

My cats are 1 year and 4 months old, we believe. They came from the animal shelter in June of last year. They were small kittens then.

Azia was three years old when I got her at the same time of the cats. She had no name and was dumped to there. The vet thinks she was three years old when she was first examined. Azia was to be put away the very next day so I took her.

If you have problems being away from Shreddy, I could loan you my cats. They will make you to appreciate Shreddy more than you will know!

Before I do loan you these, I will need from you to sign a waiver contract. I shall not be responsible for any of hospital bills of trauma and of stitches and of organ failure.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We had a cat years ago, he belonged to everyone in the family and it was hard to keep him out of the car.  We lived, at the time, on the other side of Denver from Mom.  I was stuck in rush hour traffic on the 4 lane when Gopher jumper over the seat to sit up front.  I stopped at the store on the way home and bought, food etc. called Mom and told her I had him and we could swap him in a week.  Mom and Dad got a vacation from him and he got a vacation...we had fun for a week.

It was only 10 miles to return him, if traffic was good I could do it in two hours. If it was bad...who knows how long it would take.


----------



## taxlady

Stirling had a good idea before we brought Shreddy to the vet. He suggested that we cover the cat carrier (while it was in the car and at the vet) with a blanket, so Shreddy wouldn't be able to see out and it would be a bit dark. It worked! He wasn't nearly so vocal about his upset about the car ride as he usually is. There were actual periods of silence.


----------



## Dawgluver

Poor Beagle has been sick all weekend, and still won't eat today.    She's sleeping a lot.  In an apparent attempt to self-medicate, she ate some Indian corn husks  from  decorative corn I had in a basket, and was horking them up.  I threw them away.

DH took her to the vet this morn, and they couldn't find anything wrong.  Not like her at all, she just loves her kibble.  She did spot a bunny and tried to give chase when I took her out.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Poor Beagle has been sick all weekend, and still won't eat today.    She's sleeping a lot.  In an apparent attempt to self-medicate, she ate some Indian corn husks  from  decorative corn I had in a basket, and was horking them up.  I threw them away.
> 
> DH took her to the vet this morn, and they couldn't find anything wrong.  Not like her at all, she just loves her kibble.  She did spot a bunny and tried to give chase when I took her out.


Aww, poor Beagle. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> Poor Beagle has been sick all weekend, and still won't eat today.    She's sleeping a lot.  In an apparent attempt to self-medicate, she ate some Indian corn husks  from  decorative corn I had in a basket, and was horking them up.  I threw them away.
> 
> DH took her to the vet this morn, and they couldn't find anything wrong.  Not like her at all, she just loves her kibble.  She did spot a bunny and tried to give chase when I took her out.



Oh no! This is bad news! I am sorry, Dawgluver. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.

Horking? That sounds like something a prostitute does on street corners. Does this mean to throw up?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Horking. Is that what they call it these days.  I'll have to remember this the next time my oldest goes exploring in the neigbhorhood or when the boy cats come yowling around the back door to see her. Luckily she's had her tubes tied or whatever is done. I won't be a grampa anytime soon and she has no time for interlopers in "her" yard. Yet she thinks it's perfectly ok to go visit in their yards.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks guys.  Took Beagle on her walk, got back, and she's still not hungry.  Vet did give her an anti-hork (throw-up) shot, and so far it's working.


----------



## taxlady

I got a call from the vet tech. Shreddy has had his shot of I-131 and is adjusting well to being at the animal hospital. He's eating well and has used the litter box and is playing with toys that sat in catnip. I already miss him. I'm trying to send him happy, loving thoughts.


----------



## GotGarlic

TL, I'm glad to hear things are going well so far


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> I got a call from the vet tech. Shreddy has had his shot of I-131 and is adjusting well to being at the animal hospital. He's eating well and has used the litter box and is playing with toys that sat in catnip. I already miss him. I'm trying to send him happy, loving thoughts.



I am also, Taxlady, and I send these to you also. He is such a precious one, and you are also. God bless you both. 

I am so sorry that you miss of him. I do think this is a very difficult time for you, and my thoughts and my prayers are to you both always.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks guys.  Took Beagle on her walk, got back, and she's still not hungry.  Vet did give her an anti-hork (throw-up) shot, and so far it's working.



I am sorry she is not hungry. I am happy the shot is working, however. You both are in my thoughts and in my prayers. 

I wish I had knowledge of these illnesses to give you and for to help you. 

But I am with you of this.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> TL, I'm glad to hear things are going well so far


Thank you.

My cynical side is saying, "Yeah, what else is she going to say? That he's miserable?" I hope my cynical side is wrong.

CatPat, thank you for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Dawgluver

CatPat said:


> I am sorry she is not hungry. I am happy the shot is working, however. You both are in my thoughts and in my prayers.
> 
> I wish I had knowledge of these illnesses to give you and for to help you.
> 
> But I am with you of this.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Thanks Cat.  We're worried, she's usually so active and hungry!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I got a call from the vet tech. Shreddy has had his shot of I-131 and is adjusting well to being at the animal hospital. He's eating well and has used the litter box and is playing with toys that sat in catnip. I already miss him. I'm trying to send him happy, loving thoughts.



Good for Shreddy, hope all works!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I got a call from the vet tech. Shreddy has had his shot of I-131 and is adjusting well to being at the animal hospital. He's eating well and has used the litter box and is playing with toys that sat in catnip. I already miss him. I'm trying to send him happy, loving thoughts.



Same thoughts are coming from here, too!  Now you and Stirling go do something!!!


----------



## Somebunny

Poor little Beagle!  Here's hoping she is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Taxy and Dawg, hope your furry kids feel better.  And taxy, like PF said, go have fun!  I remember what it was like when the kids spend the night with grandma and grandpa...


----------



## CatPat

Cooking Goddess said:


> Taxy and Dawg, hope your furry kids feel better.  And taxy, like PF said, go have fun!  I remember what it was like when the kids spend the night with grandma and grandpa...



Uckkkkkkkkkkkk!!! I was to spend a night with a friend when I was 10 years old. In the middle of the night, I became homesick and packed my sack and walked home. I walked into my parents' bedroom to let them know I was at home.

They were very certainly not sleeping in their bed. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

CatPat said:


> Uckkkkkkkkkkkk!!! I was to spend a night with a friend when I was 10 years old. In the middle of the night, I became homesick and packed my sack and walked home. I walked into my parents' bedroom to let them know I was at home.
> 
> They were very certainly not sleeping in their bed.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Eeks!   Cat!

Thanks for the Beagle well wishes, guys!  She ate a bit more today.  I'm wondering if the corn husks she ate and then threw up might have cut up her mouth.  Hopefully she'll be better tomorrow.  It's been 4 days.


----------



## taxlady

Just got another call from the animal hospital. Shreddy is doing fine, eating well and all that stuff. His radioactivity readings were at 12 microsieverts this morning and a little less than 12 a few minutes ago. They will check again tomorrow morning and give me a call. I might be able to bring him home tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Same thoughts are coming from here, too!  Now you and Stirling go do something!!!


We would have if Shreddy had gone in for the weekend.


----------



## Addie

Somebunny said:


> CG, my dear departed cat, loved her belly rubbed, she would flop down and verbally invite you to rub her tummy. She also like her tail gently tugged. She really was a sweet cuddly kitty I miss her.



When a pet presents her/his tummy for rubbing, it is a sign of total trust. They are presenting their most vulnerable part of their body to you. A part they protect at all costs.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Just got another call from the animal hospital. Shreddy is doing fine, eating well and all that stuff. His radioactivity readings were at 12 microsieverts this morning and a little less than 12 a few minutes ago. They will check again tomorrow morning and give me a call. I might be able to bring him home tomorrow.



 One for Shreddy. What level does it have to be so it is safe to bring him home?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> One for Shreddy. What level does it have to be so it is safe to bring him home?


Thanks Addie. He has to be at 10 or less or maybe it's less than 10.

When I asked, the vet tech said that no, he wasn't showing any signs of developing any super powers.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Thanks Addie. He has to be at 10 or less or maybe it's less than 10.
> 
> When I asked, the vet tech said that no, he wasn't showing any signs of developing any super powers.



Just don't forget Cat is still looking for that mushroom cloud.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hope Shreddy can come home tomorrow, Taxy!

Beagle is now on generic Prilosec for 5 days, vet is suspecting an ulcer.  He also recommends a bland diet of boiled chicken and rice.  

She ate some of the Benefuls Chicken Medley this morning, but wouldn't touch it when I offered more when I got home from work.  She still will have nothing to do with her previously beloved Iams Lamb and Rice.  I opened a can of Hormel canned chicken breast, she ate that instead.  DH is picking up a whole chicken or chicken thighs, whichever is available, and I'll boil them without vegetables or seasoning.  Sounds disgusting to me, but hope it works!  Otherwise, she's much perkier than before.  I still wonder if it's something with her mouth or teeth.


----------



## taxlady

Poor beagle. I hope something works to make her feel better soon. Is it possible that she ate Not Food?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Poor beagle. I hope something works to make her feel better soon. Is it possible that she ate Not Food?



Thanks.  Yes, dried corn husks.  But as dogs eat grass to calm a sick stomach and make them puke, we think she did this to self-medicate.

So she will get boiled leg quarters.  And of course, white rice is what's rec’d, all I have is brown rice.  Wish I'd looked at the recipes before DH returned from the grocer


----------



## MrsLMB

CatPat said:


> Uckkkkkkkkkkkk!!! I was to spend a night with a friend when I was 10 years old. In the middle of the night, I became homesick and packed my sack and walked home. I walked into my parents' bedroom to let them know I was at home.
> 
> They were very certainly not sleeping in their bed.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


 
  Oh no Cat !!!

Some things simply can NOT be unseen.


----------



## MrsLMB

Dawgluver said:


> I still wonder if it's something with her mouth or teeth.


 
Several years ago we had a similar situation with one of our dogs.  Turned out she had a piece of a chew bone wedged between her front teeth.  The vet didn't find it, the neighbor kid did when he was looking in her mouth.  We got a pair of tweezers, pulled it out and she wanted to eat anything and everything.

It's so awful when our furry kids aren't well - if only they could tell us where it hurts.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks.  Yes, dried corn husks.  But as dogs eat grass to calm a sick stomach and make them puke, we think she did this to self-medicate.
> 
> So she will get boiled leg quarters.  And of course, white rice is what's rec’d, all I have is brown rice.  Wish I'd looked at the recipes before DH returned from the grocer


Well that was what I figured about the corn husks. I was thinking more along the lines of a sock.

And what the heck does "rec’d" mean.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> And what the heck does "rec’d" mean.



Recommended.

And Mrs.LMB, that's what I'm still wondering.  We took a flashlight and looked in Beagle's mouth this morning, of course, she wasn't very cooperative, but I didn't see anything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> We would have if Shreddy had gone in for the weekend.



When the cat's away the mice will play...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Thanks Addie. He has to be at 10 or less or maybe it's less than 10.
> 
> When I asked, the vet tech said that no, he wasn't showing any signs of developing any super powers.



It's 'cuz you haven't bought him a cape...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's 'cuz you haven't bought him a cape...


I guess I better get him a cape.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Recommended.
> 
> And Mrs.LMB, that's what I'm still wondering.  We took a flashlight and looked in Beagle's mouth this morning, of course, she wasn't very cooperative, but I didn't see anything.




I hope Beagle is feeling better soon...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I guess I better get him a cape.



If he asks for a tiara...worry!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hope Beagle is feeling better soon...



Thanks PF, she's the love of my life!

And she darn well better appreciate the 3 chicken hind quarters that I boiled the heck out of for her, not to mention the white rice!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks PF, she's the love of my life!
> 
> And she darn well better appreciate the 3 chicken hind quarters that I boiled the heck out of for her, not to mention the white rice!



She knows...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's 'cuz you haven't bought him a cape...



 You are on a roll tonight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> Just got another call from the animal hospital. Shreddy is doing fine, eating well and all that stuff. His radioactivity readings were at 12 microsieverts this morning and a little less than 12 a few minutes ago. They will check again tomorrow morning and give me a call. I might be able to bring him home tomorrow.


  I do hope Shreddy is a "10" or less tomorrow.  The weather is getting colder and you need your furry cuddle blanket back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...Beagle is now on generic Prilosec for 5 days, vet is suspecting an ulcer.  He also recommends a bland diet of boiled chicken and rice........she's much perkier than before.  I still wonder if it's something with her mouth or teeth.


So glad for you that Beagle seems to be a little better.  Then again, it's a little disconcerting to think that you might be giving her ulcers.   Anyway, hope she's all better really soon.


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> Just got another call from the animal hospital. Shreddy is doing fine, eating well and all that stuff. His radioactivity readings were at 12 microsieverts this morning and a little less than 12 a few minutes ago. They will check again tomorrow morning and give me a call. I might be able to bring him home tomorrow.



Oh this is very good! I am happy of this!

I am checking the NASA website to see if there is a glowing mushroom cloud near to you.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Just don't forget Cat is still looking for that mushroom cloud.



Yes I am! I am in need of that 15 minutes of fame.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When the cat's away the mice will play...



Uckkkkkkkkk! Please do not give us details. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy gets to come home today. Yay!


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> Shreddy gets to come home today. Yay!


Oh good. I hope the treatment has done the trick.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is such good news taxy!  Hopefully he's better than ever.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Shreddy gets to come home today. Yay!



Woo hoo! I know you're relieved! I bet he purrs all the way home!


----------



## taxlady

Thanks.



Mad Cook said:


> Oh good. I hope the treatment has done the trick.





Cooking Goddess said:


> That is such good news taxy!  Hopefully he's better than ever.


I won't know for sure until he gets his T4 BUN/CREA checked in 8-12 weeks. There might be noticeable improvement in a week or two.


GotGarlic said:


> Woo hoo! I know you're relieved! I bet he purrs all the way home!


Nah, he purred when I stuck my finger in his carrier at the vet, but he made sad/upset noises all the way home. The blanket over the cage didn't work as well this time. With traffic, it took about 45 minutes.

I am very relieved and happy to have him home.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Shreddy gets to come home today. Yay!



Yay!!!  Welcome home, Shreddy!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yay!  Shreddy is home!!!!  What a brave kitty!!!


----------



## MrsLMB

Good job Shreddy ... glad you made it back home .. Mom has been worried about you !!


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle wasn't able to hold down yesterday's cooked chicken, as I found out early this morn.  Back to the vet, as it had been 6 days since she'd eaten anything without horking it up.  They did a barium procedure, no blockage seen.  They gave her IV fluids, another shot, more pills (for which we'll need a crowbar to pry her jaws open).  

So far they've found nothing.  To the tune of $750.  We're all puzzled.

Tonight, she ate some chicken, and seemed to like the white rice and broth. Yay!  Hopefully she can hold it down.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle wasn't able to hold down yesterday's cooked chicken, as I found out early this morn.  Back to the vet, as it had been 6 days since she'd eaten anything without horking it up.  They did a barium procedure, no blockage seen.  They gave her IV fluids, another shot, more pills (for which we'll need a crowbar to pry her jaws open).
> 
> So far they've found nothing.  To the tune of $750.  We're all puzzled.
> 
> Tonight, she ate some chicken, and seemed to like the white rice and broth. Yay!  Hopefully she can hold it down.


(((Hugs Dawg))) and gentle (((hugs Beagle))). Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Addie

If I could I would take Beagle in my arms, wrapped in his favorite blanky and sit rocking him while humming him a lullaby. It always worked on my babies.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Guys!  She's my baby, and I don't know what we'd do without her, best dog we've ever had.

Addie, she would love you to rock her and sing to her!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle wasn't able to hold down yesterday's cooked chicken, as I found out early this morn.  Back to the vet, as it had been 6 days since she'd eaten anything without horking it up.  They did a barium procedure, no blockage seen.  They gave her IV fluids, another shot, more pills (for which we'll need a crowbar to pry her jaws open).
> 
> So far they've found nothing.  To the tune of $750.  We're all puzzled.
> 
> Tonight, she ate some chicken, and seemed to like the white rice and broth. Yay!  Hopefully she can hold it down.




Poor Beagle, more hugs for you both!


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks PF.  So far, so good, she's keeping it down.

She did fine on our walk.  I don't know that I could go 6 days without eating....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks PF.  So far, so good, she's keeping it down.
> 
> She did fine on our walk.  I don't know that I could go 6 days without eating....



Heck, I can't go 6 hours...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle wasn't able to hold down yesterday's cooked chicken, as I found out early this morn................
> Tonight, she ate some chicken, and seemed to like the white rice and broth. Yay!  Hopefully she can hold it down.


Poor Beagle!  Poor Dawgluver!  Hope Beagle gets better so YOU can feel better.  (((((hugs))))) to both of you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Poor Beagle!  Poor Dawgluver!  Hope Beagle gets better so YOU can feel better.  (((((hugs))))) to both of you.



Thanks, CG!  We're exhausted!


----------



## Dawgluver

Ok, I'm out of ideas.  Beagle refuses to eat her boiled chicken and rice that vet had recommended.  I was able to get her to eat a couple teaspoons of canned tuna, but due to mercury and sodium content, they don't recommend a steady diet of it.  I got her antiemetic (anti-puking) pills down her by rolling them in peanut butter.  I soaked her regular Iams Lamb and Rice in beef broth, she's not interested.  Tried regular white rice, meh, even with beef broth.  She's had all sorts of tests and nothing shows up.  I took her for a long walk, she was fine. 

Other than tuna and peanut butter, what else might get her to eat?  She was really sickly this morning, thankfully, after her pills, she seems better, but still not interested in food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wish I knew Dawg...maybe scrambled eggs with a little broth.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks PF.  Will give that a shot, I'd thought about that too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Drained and rinsed, canned green beans.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wish I knew Dawg...maybe scrambled eggs with a little broth.



Our fussy elderly dog would eat her medicine mixed in with scrambled eggs. I got a bit tired of doing that, so started putting it in canned food and she eats that. Hope this helps.


----------



## taxlady

Cheese? I seem to remember that dogs shouldn't have too much cheese. I think it can constipate.


----------



## Dawgluver

We tried Velveeta too,  so far the only things she'll eat are peanut butter and tuna, though she did eat some chicken and rice before.  Poor baby, she's been sick for over a week now.  All the tests have not shown any blockage, and she still enjoys her walks.  I had to clean up a bunch of messes off the carpet in the sunroom this morning.


----------



## Somebunny

Dawg,  have they ruled out pancreatitis?  The symptoms seem to be similar to what my dog had with this diagnosis. I sure hope things improve.  I agree with trying scrambled eggs, maybe cream of wheat or oatmeal. Is she drinking water and keeping it down?  Hugs to all of you, I certainly know how distressful this is.


----------



## taxlady

I hate to be gross, but is she pooping?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I hate to be gross, but is she pooping?




Now that's a nurse question...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now that's a nurse question...


Yeah, I guess it is. I've worked in hospitals.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Yeah, I guess it is. I've worked in hospitals.



It's one of those questions engraved in my brain...what's left of it anyway.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's one of those questions engraved in my brain...what's left of it anyway.


There's a furniture store here in Quebec called Brault & Martineau. They offer a 12 months no interest deal with their "BM plan".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> There's a furniture store here in Quebec called Brault & Martineau. They offer a 12 months no interest deal with their "BM plan".



LOL!  That's as bad as the Universal Technical Institute...UTI, always gives me the giggles.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I hate to be gross, but is she pooping?



Yup.  It turned from nice and solid to liquid, which I had to clean up from the carpet this morning.  She's never soiled in the house before.  And thankfully she's drinking water.  She's only 7, middle aged.  

Poor baby, hope she snaps out of it, we're really worried about her.  I wondered about pancreatitis too, vet said no.

Thanks for all the support guys!

 BM, UTI


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I hate to be gross, but is she pooping?



That is what I was thinking. If Teddy doesn't have at least two, better three movements a day, he won't eat. Neither will I, come to think of it.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Yup.  It turned from nice and solid to liquid, which I had to clean up from the carpet this morning.  She's never soiled in the house before.  And thankfully she's drinking water.  She's only 7, middle aged.
> 
> Poor baby, hope she snaps out of it, we're really worried about her.  I wondered about pancreatitis too, vet said no.
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys!
> 
> BM, UTI


I sure hope she snaps out of it quickly too. I'll bet you are worried. Did the vet do a test for the pancreatitis?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I sure hope she snaps out of it quickly too. I'll bet you are worried. Did the vet do a test for the pancreatitis?



No, he just said no.  I am not happy with the vet.  He's not our regular, trusted guy, who I plan to talk to soon.


----------



## Addie

Just what did he test Beagle for? Did he ever tell you? Or just charge you money. Did he test for cancer?


----------



## Dawgluver

She got blood work, stool sample, and barium x-ray.  He said there was no blockage, but I worry about cancer too.  It just came on so suddenly, one day she was eating fine, the next, not at all. Poor baby.  We love her to pieces.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Healing thoughts going out for Beagle and hugs for both of you.  I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks PF.  We'll see what happens with another round of pills tomorrow.  She just barked at the neighbor's cat or something, I still have hope.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so sorry, Dawgluver, for Beagle and all of you.  Such a hard thing to go through when our fur family members are sick.  Sending out prayers and good thoughts for Beagle's recovery.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Cheryl.  We'll see what tomorrow brings.  She's sleeping now.


----------



## Somebunny

I would demand that they test for pancreatitis. You could spend lots of money and precious time chasing "what it is not". Second opinion time.  Has Beagle been away from home on vacation with you?  Our dog fell ill after we returned from a motorhome trip, the vet could not figure out what was wrong with him, after much testing and hoping he would snap out of it, the vet mentioned that the only thing that they could come up with was a rare virus that was only prevalent in the south, ( we live  in the NW) they ruled it out because of where we lived until we told them that we had been away and visited a KOA in Glacier Nation Park.  That Park is frequented by folks from all over North America, many people travel with pets and this particular KOA has a large dog "off leash" area, we came to the conclusion he picked the virus up there in that park . So you never know.......  Unfortunately we believe it was the virus that ultimately killed him, though he began  to suffer from pancreatitis after that we think the virus exacerbated it. Thinking back we think he had suffered mildly from pancreatitis before the trip. ( he used to hork up yellow bile. Ick!


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, Bunny.  I'm definitely gonna pursue the pancreatitis possibility again.  She hasn't been anywhere but here for a long time. 

So sorry to hear of your pup.


----------



## Somebunny

Thank you Dawg, I am praying that all goes well with your sweet Beagle.  Those furry little guys are so special to us.  Our cocker has been gone now for 8 years, but we loved him so much, we haven't even been able to consider getting another pet.  Please keep sharing with us, we are here for you.  {{{{{{Beagle, Dawg and Mr. Dawg}}}


----------



## CatPat

I am sorry, Dawgluver. Please return to another examination from the vet. 

I am thinking and praying for Beagle and you.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  That's as bad as the Universal Technical Institute...UTI, always gives me the giggles.



I thought I was the only one who thought as if this means urinary tract infection. 

It seems to be I was wrong. Ha!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to hear you still don't have an answer for Beagle's problems Dawg.  Hope you hit on something soon that helps and that your regular vet gets you better answers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> I thought I was the only one who thought as if this means urinary tract infection.
> 
> It seems to be I was wrong. Ha!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Shrek thinks it's funny, too...but only after I explained it to him.

Love you!
P.Fiona


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks to all for the well-wishes and positive energy for Beagle!  What a wonderful, caring bunch here!  She actually ate this morning, some kibble soaked in beef broth and some white rice, along with her pills rolled in peanut butter.  We're so hopeful that she's recovering.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Doggie Stomach Flu?


----------



## Dawgluver

No clue, it's been over a week.  My thought was all the dried corn husks she ate did something.  I don't know if dogs can get the flu.


----------



## MrsLMB

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks to all for the well-wishes and positive energy for Beagle! What a wonderful, caring bunch here! She actually ate this morning, some kibble soaked in beef broth and some white rice, along with her pills rolled in peanut butter. We're so hopeful that she's recovering.


 
  Yay !!!

This is great news ... wtg Beagle !!!

Hoping it continues.  So she seems to like peanut butter ... I'd go on and give her a spoonful every now and then. 

Keep up the good work Mom ... Beagle appreciates it


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> No clue, it's been over a week.  My thought was all the dried corn husks she ate did something.  I don't know if dogs can get the flu.



I am still glad she ate this morning.


----------



## CatPat

Is Beagle still doing well today?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> Is Beagle still doing well today?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Yes. Caring minds want to know. How is Beagle doing? I am with you thinking it was the corn husks. I don't think God meant for that to be doggie food. Too much roughage for his system to digest.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks guys.  Beagle ate her regular food, but not all at once.  She just ate a bit for breakfast, but when I checked on her at lunch, she had finished the rest.  She didn't want her evening meal, but I put some cottage cheese in and she ate some of that.  The vet did call to check on her, she's perkier, but not out of the woods yet.


----------



## CatPat

Oh I see. I am keeping Beagle in my prayers. I do hope she will become well!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## MrsLMB

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks guys. Beagle ate her regular food, but not all at once. She just ate a bit for breakfast, but when I checked on her at lunch, she had finished the rest. She didn't want her evening meal, but I put some cottage cheese in and she ate some of that. The vet did call to check on her, she's perkier, but not out of the woods yet.


 

It's good to hear there seems to be some progress.  Fingers still crossed for further improvements !


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When the cat's away the mice will play...



Uckkkkkkk! No!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> Shreddy gets to come home today. Yay!



How is he doing? If his poo is glowing, take some photos. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## MrsLMB

CatPat said:


> How is he doing? If his poo is glowing, take some photos.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


 
I'm starting to think Cat needs a hobby


----------



## CatPat

MrsLMB said:


> I'm starting to think Cat needs a hobby



I have a hobby. It is of taking photos. Now I shall find of where you live, and start again with you with the photos. 

I have another hobby, but it is of explosives and I am not allowed to speak of this.

If there is any one who would believe me, the Black Sea is for sale if you wish to put a bid of it.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

If anyone believes any of that, please find a doctor!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Taxlady, how is Shreddy? Is he all right? What is happening of him?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks guys.  Beagle ate her regular food, but not all at once.  She just ate a bit for breakfast, but when I checked on her at lunch, she had finished the rest.  She didn't want her evening meal, but I put some cottage cheese in and she ate some of that.  The vet did call to check on her, she's perkier, but not out of the woods yet.



Poor Beagle's tummy probably shrunk from not eating so much!  Is the food she eats at least staying down?  That would be a good sign.  Just so long as your updates are of her improving we can all feel a little bit better along with you and Beagle.


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> Taxlady, how is Shreddy? Is he all right? What is happening of him?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Thank you for asking Cat.

He seems alright. He is being very fussy about food, and then yells for more.

Yesterday we bought him a cat tree/condo and a hammock. I thought he would love this. He has sniffed it, but hasn't gone in or on it yet. 







I've checked. He doesn't glow in the dark and neither does his poo or pee.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Poor Beagle's tummy probably shrunk from not eating so much!  Is the food she eats at least staying down?  That would be a good sign.  Just so long as your updates are of her improving we can all feel a little bit better along with you and Beagle.



Thanks CG.  Beagle stretched out her breakfast, but when I fed her after work, she ate it all, and it stayed down!  Yay!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks CG.  Beagle stretched out her breakfast, but when I fed her after work, she ate it all, and it stayed down!  Yay!


Yay! Fingers crossed that she keeps getting better.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Yay! Fingers crossed that she keeps getting better.



Thanks!  And Yay for Shreddie too!  Hope he gets to liking his new equipment.


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> Thank you for asking Cat.
> 
> He seems alright. He is being very fussy about food, and then yells for more.
> 
> Yesterday we bought him a cat tree/condo and a hammock. I thought he would love this. He has sniffed it, but hasn't gone in or on it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've checked. He doesn't glow in the dark and neither does his poo or pee.



Your cat is no fun, Taxlady. I have been checking NASA and there was nothing glowing there. 

I did not receive my 15 minutes of fame, and now I do not know where to find that.

Shreddy perhaps is still feeling uckkky from the medicine. I am so glad he is all right! I was worried of him.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks CG.  Beagle stretched out her breakfast, but when I fed her after work, she ate it all, and it stayed down!  Yay!



Oh I am glad of this! Such happy news of Beagle! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

CatPat said:


> Oh I am glad of this! Such happy news of Beagle!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Thanks Cat!  We're so happy too, she was really sick.  Hope she continues!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Taxlady, put an unwashed towel (hand or bath) that you have used in the hidey hole.  Once he gets used to the hiding place, put the towel on each level.  Make sure it's a towel you don't mind losing.

Dawg!  That is good news.  I hope beagle continues on this trend.  No more corn husks for Beagle!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dawg!  That is good news.  I hope beagle continues on this trend.  No more corn husks for Beagle!!!



Thanks PF!  She's hounding me for more food.  When we first got her from the pound, she ate one of my brand-new bras and chewed through a pair of Keen laces.  Thought she was over the chewing stage, she's middle-aged fer Pete's sake....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

at least she's graduated from lingerie...


----------



## Dawgluver

Indeed...

I suspect she had started with a tummy ache, and dogs chew whatever plant material available to make themselves vomit.  Then she got into 20 year old Indian corn husks.


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks PF!  She's hounding me for more food.  When we first got her from the pound, she ate one of my brand-new bras and chewed through a pair of Keen laces.  Thought she was over the chewing stage, she's middle-aged fer Pete's sake....



Maybe she thought of that the bra was more tasty than your underwear. If that is the case, perhaps you need to see a doctor. 

I am joking!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Taxlady, put an unwashed towel (hand or bath) that you have used in the hidey hole.  Once he gets used to the hiding place, put the towel on each level.  Make sure it's a towel you don't mind losing...


I like that idea. A friend suggested rubbing it with something with Shreddy scent.

*sniff sniff*  "Hey... did I get drunk and climb this thing last night?"


----------



## Cheryl J

So glad to hear Beagle is doing better!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I like that idea. A friend suggested rubbing it with something with Shreddy scent.
> 
> *sniff sniff*  "Hey... did I get drunk and climb this thing last night?"



I lost a towel, Latté kept dragging it back into the tower hideyhole  I let her keep it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hey Dawg, did Beagle (and you) have a restful night and a good breakfast?  Hope she's even better today.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I lost a towel, Latté kept dragging it back into the tower hideyhole  I let her keep it.


Okay, I've put a used towel in the "condo" portion. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle and I so appreciate all the support!  I think she's back to normal, ate both her breakfast and dinner, as well as her "cookie", and begged for more.  I am so relieved!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle and I so appreciate all the support!  I think she's back to normal, ate both her breakfast and dinner, as well as her "cookie", and begged for more.  I am so relieved!


Yay! Phew.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle and I so appreciate all the support!  I think she's back to normal, ate both her breakfast and dinner, as well as her "cookie", and begged for more.  I am so relieved!



Good news.  One for Beagle. So glad to hear it. Now he can get back to being his irascible self.


----------



## MrsLMB

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle and I so appreciate all the support! I think she's back to normal, ate both her breakfast and dinner, as well as her "cookie", and begged for more. I am so relieved!


 
 Wtg Beagle and Dawg .. glad to hear this great news !!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yay, Beagle and Dawg!


----------



## Dawgluver

Yay Beagle!  Thanks again, guys!

I threw out the remaining chicken and rice, apparently Beagle didn't care for it.  But that's OK!  My baby's back!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle and I so appreciate all the support!  I think she's back to normal, ate both her breakfast and dinner, as well as her "cookie", and begged for more.  I am so relieved!



 So glad Beagle is acting like Beagle again!  But now it sounds like you have sniffles and sneezes.  Sorry.  Hope you aren't allergic to flowers...


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle and I so appreciate all the support!  I think she's back to normal, ate both her breakfast and dinner, as well as her "cookie", and begged for more.  I am so relieved!



I am so happy of this! This is very wonderful news!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy is eating a little bit less, or maybe it's my hope and imagination. He's been hiding a lot, but less today. And, he had fun trying to get at the squirrel.


----------



## CatPat

Oh I hope he will do well and not to hide. But this looks very encouraging! He is a beautiful cat.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Shreddy is eating a little bit less, or maybe it's my hope and imagination. He's been hiding a lot, but less today. And, he had fun trying to get at the squirrel.



I so hope the treatment has taken for him.  Latté is being very clingy all the sudden, maybe it's because I worked an extra day this past week.  Smudge is unusually quiet and I've been finding mats in her fur.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> Shreddy is eating a little bit less, or maybe it's my hope and imagination. He's been hiding a lot, but less today. And, he had fun trying to get at the squirrel.


Aw how cute!  Shreddy and the squirrel are playing patty-cake through the glass!


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> Oh I hope he will do well and not to hide. But this looks very encouraging! He is a beautiful cat.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Thank you Cat. I think he's gorgeous. I'll have to put more walnuts outside to get the squirrels to come to the door more often.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I so hope the treatment has taken for him.  Latté is being very clingy all the sudden, maybe it's because I worked an extra day this past week.  Smudge is unusually quiet and I've been finding mats in her fur.


Oh noes. When was Smudge last at the vet? I worry about mats in the fur. I brought a senior cat to the vet to have the mats removed and they diagnosed her with cancer of the tongue. She died a couple of months later. And Shreddy was leaving mats before he was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism.

I sure hope the treatment took too. It can take a couple of months to see the improvement. He goes back for blood work in another six weeks.


Cooking Goddess said:


> Aw how cute!  Shreddy and the squirrel are playing patty-cake through the glass!


 With the glass between them, there is no risk of bites or of Shreddy breaking his friend. He was sad the two times he broke a bird he caught in the house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Oh noes. When was Smudge last at the vet? I worry about mats in the fur. I brought a senior cat to the vet to have the mats removed and they diagnosed her with cancer of the tongue. She died a couple of months later. And Shreddy was leaving mats before he was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism.
> 
> I sure hope the treatment took too. It can take a couple of months to see the improvement. He goes back for blood work in another six weeks.



I took her in yesterday, she has diabetes, same as Shrek and I.  I'm having a tough time getting her insulin into her as she is a cat who does not react well to scruffing.  We have about decided to stop the insulin and let things run it's course than to subject her to the insulin shots.  She's starting to hide from us in just this short time, because she knows she's going to get poked.  Even Latté is hiding, because she sees the struggle and is wondering when her turn is coming.  It's been stressful for all 4 of us.


----------



## jabbur

PF - I'm sorry to hear about your puddy tat having diabetes.  It's hard when they don't like the shots.  Our 10 yr old dog was diagnosed last summer.  He takes the shots very well.  He waits to be sure you are fixing his shot before he'll start to eat.  The food will sit there in his bowl and he stands there waiting for the shot.  Once he sees the vial come out of the fridge, he'll start to eat.  I'm very thankful he's so good about it.  At close to 100 lbs I'd hate to have to wrestle him to give him shots.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Jabbur.  Our old cat Gopher was diabetic, too.  He would just hunker down and let us give him his shot, even from the first.  When you try to scruff Smudge she turns into lots of razor sharp points all over, screaming like she's been gut shot, even when she was a kitten.  We are going to have to lay off and get her to trust us again and try a different technique.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I took her in yesterday, she has diabetes, same as Shrek and I.  I'm having a tough time getting her insulin into her as she is a cat who does not react well to scruffing.  We have about decided to stop the insulin and let things run it's course than to subject her to the insulin shots.  She's starting to hide from us in just this short time, because she knows she's going to get poked.  Even Latté is hiding, because she sees the struggle and is wondering when her turn is coming.  It's been stressful for all 4 of us.


Aww, poor Smudge. Have you tried a low carb diet for her?


----------



## Dawgluver

I feel so sorry for Smudge and her parents.  It's too bad there aren't less frightening ways for her to get her meds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Aww, poor Smudge. Have you tried a low carb diet for her?



We are working on that, I'm about to spend a lot more on canned food.  I already buy dried food with the least amount of carbs I can find, always have. I'm feeding Latté the dried food separately.  She is showing no signs of diabetes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I feel so sorry for Smudge and her parents.  It's too bad there aren't less frightening ways for her to get her meds.



I'm going to curl up on the floor with her favorite blanket and no needles.  See if she will seek me out and cuddle.  Try finding a spot I can quickly pinch without her freaking out.  Get her used to that before trying the needle again.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are working on that, I'm about to spend a lot more on canned food.  I already buy dried food with the least amount of carbs I can find, always have. I'm feeding Latté the dried food separately.  She is showing no signs of diabetes.


I have some friends who recommend Blue Buffalo - Healthy All Natural Cat Food and say it has no grains and almost no carbs.

Are you too busy to make cat food? I have to do some shopping so I can start making cat food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I will try them on the blue buffalo, dry is so much cheaper than canned.  Smudge won't eat "people" food.  I've tried to get her interested in chicken, but it's just not happening.  Latté on the other hand thinks that I eat should be fit for cats...she inspects everything I eat.  About went nuts over the liver last night.


----------



## CatPat

Poor Smudge! I do not blame her for not wishing to be poked. I hope you can find a way to handle her shots so she is not so upset.

Poor PF also! I will think of you and Smudge.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've got a sick kitty right now.    She'll eat, she'll get her water, and then about five or ten minutes later she makes this plaintive "mrow-mroooooowwwww" and then heave.  And heave.  When she was sick like this 3+ years ago she got to the point of heaving just bile really quickly. 

After repeated tests, staying at the vet's for four nights, and over $1000 in costs they found...nothing.  They also suggested that we get an ultrasound from some travelling ultrasound tech right away since they were in the area about every week-week and a half.  Minimum of $375.  The vet's reasoning?  "We really should have more tests and meds because we didn't know but what it is might be serious."

I took her home with a special canned food (she refused to eat) and a bunch of pre-loaded syringes with pain meds, along with instructions to give her a dose every four hours.  She was so limp when I brought her home I figured I'd better follow instructions.  I did give her one dose of the pain meds per instruction, but it didn't seem she was experiencing any pain.   Well I let my Momsense take over.  No more pain meds, giving her liquified versions of her own canned cat food by syringe to make sure she was eating, and making sure she also had enough water via syringe.  Within two days she was back to normal!  Haven't had a problem until today, more than three years later.

We're operating under the assumption that she must have caught some sort of bug...and it found her again.  Both Himself and I had been sick within the past week or so, I guess it's possible she got something somehow from us.

I've given her two little serving of softened food in her dish over the past half hour or so.  She ate each of them and got her own water from her bowl.  So far both little servings have stayed down and she seems OK.  Everybody keep your fingers crossed that this passes because spending $1000+ for medical attention for "maybe it's...." seems unlikely right now...


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, CG, {{{{hugs}}}} for you, Himself, and Kitty!  We had a similar problem with Beagle.  They couldn't find anything wrong either after pouring all sorts of money out for tests.  Sometimes Momsense is better than Vetsense.

Hope Kitty gets better soon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So sorry, CG!  Thoughts going out for you and Kitty.


----------



## taxlady

Oh no CG! (((Hugs to you))) and (((gentle hugs to kitty))) and extra scritches. I sure hope it's just something like a bad cold or tummy flu and that she feels better very soon.


----------



## MrsLMB

Oh bummer CG 

Use the Momsense but keep a close eye and take to vet when you know it's time.

FWIW cats and dogs don't catch things like colds and flu from humans.

Good luck with Kitty and keep us posted !


----------



## taxlady

MrsLMB said:


> Oh bummer CG
> 
> Use the Momsense but keep a close eye and take to vet when you know it's time.
> 
> *FWIW cats and dogs don't catch things like colds and flu from humans.*
> 
> Good luck with Kitty and keep us posted !


I think the verdict is still out on that one. According to this article: Can cats and dogs catch a cold from you? | Pet Health | Embrace Life | Best Health, dogs don't but cats can.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Latté is playing cute kitty baby harp seal on the floor.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Latté is playing cute kitty baby harp seal on the floor.


Aww, can you get a photo?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Aww, can you get a photo?



I'll get one when she does it again, she got excited when Shrek knocked over his cane.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*LittleBit Update*

So far, so good.  After her last barf-fest (just before my previous post) I took all her food away so she didn't have the chance to hork-and-hurl.  Haven't given her the dry food since.  However, I have been feeding her micromeals of just the canned food blended with filtered water, decreasing the water-to-food ratio to the point where her next small serving should be just the canned food.  If she responds well I'll head to bed.  So far she doesn't seem to object to the tiny, infrequent portions.  Hopefully whatever is in her system (and I know it wasn't our germs MrsL  ) is working its way out and she'll be fine in the morning.  At least she seems to be the same generally as normal.  She's a pretty lazy cat to begin with, so no telling if her lethargy is normal or illness-related! 

Just like last time, I checked our plants - no bit marks or anything.  Not much she can get into unless she found something strange on the basement floor. 

Fingers crossed, it will be an uneventful night.  Himself has to be up by 8:30 to get to his state-required pep-talk because he's still on unemployment.  Better him than me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It must have been hork day for cats...Latté puled that yesterday, too, soon after she ate the canned food.  

I managed to get insulin into Smudge last night, as long as I don't hold her down I can pinch and shoot into her flank.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Aww, can you get a photo?



We tried, but here are some pics:


----------



## taxlady

CG, I'll keep my fingers crossed that your kitty is on the mend.

PF, glad to read that you got the insulin into Smudge. I hope this technique continues to work with her.


----------



## taxlady

PF, what a pretty lady. Her colours are gorgeous and unusual. I nearly missed the pix. I closed this tab and as it was closing, I thought I saw something, so I opened it again. You had posted the pix while I was typing a reply.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She's Chocolate Point Siamese and I believe tabby.  Her tabby markings were more prominent when she was a kitten and much lighter.  She looked like a cup of coffee as you were stirring in cream.

Shrek must have her baby pics on his computer.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She's Chocolate Point Siamese and I believe tabby.  Her tabby markings were more prominent when she was a kitten and much lighter.  She looked like a cup of coffee as you were stirring in cream.
> 
> Shrek must have her baby pics on his computer.


Ooh, baby kitty pix. I wanna see.


----------



## taxlady

How's your kitty doing today CG?

Shreddy is sitting next to me with his paw on my arm. (aww)

Earlier today, I saw a squirrel in the backyard, so I put some walnuts right next to the patio door. I put the rest of the walnuts on the bookshelf, where they would be handy for squirrel feeding. Shreddy was watching. He saw the squirrel come to the patio door. Later on I saw Shreddy checking out the bookshelf. I think he was looking for the walnuts, so he could tempt a squirrel to come to the patio door.


----------



## Dawgluver

I subscribe to Beagle Freedom Project, an organization that rescues beagles from medical testing labs.  While this is not my beagle (Beagle's legs are much shorter!) I loved this pic.  Boo is a different kind of hound, (a Harrier?) but looks beagle-like, and was a medical experiment dog too, enjoying her first taste of freedom:


----------



## Addie

Dawg, I worked for three years for a pharmaceutical company that also makes medicine for animals. Mostly farm animals. They were building a beautiful new building nearby to the building I worked in. One year PETA was holding their conference in Boston. A memo went to all employees letting us know about this and warning us to keep a low profile. The new building had a beautiful new cafeteria. Walking to the new building to eat there, you had to pass the building where the experiments were conducted and the new medicines were developed. It looks like a rundown building that belongs in the dregs of Detroit. All the windows have bars over them, and what windows were on the ground floor were boarded up. No sign on the building at all. It was one day while walking to the new building that I found out what that building was. I could never walk by the building again without thinking of what might be inside. After I while, I stopped going to the new cafeteria. I just couldn't walk by the building again without wanting to scream at the top of my lungs at what I thought might be going on inside.


----------



## Cheryl J

Princess, latte sure is a pretty kitty.    Taxy, glad to hear Shreddy is doing better...what a cute story about the squirrels.  

Dawgluver, that's awesome that you support such a worthy cause.  Boo is beautiful and looks like she's loving her new life.  Addie....OMGosh, that brought chills up and down my spine.  :-(


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> How's your kitty doing today CG?.


Eating small meals and keeping it down.  Well, except for the one time I put more in her bowl to see how it would go.  Um, that runner I have on the plant bench is down the basement drying off right now...

She doesn't seem hungry.  She eats when I put the food down, but hasn't been sitting in front of the empty bowl shooting me the evil eye like she does if I don't keep the bowl full when she's eating normally.  Guess just like people, kitties know not to eat if they have tummy trouble.  Otherwise, it's hard to tell anything is wrong!

**************

PF, that is one pretty kitty.  Lost track though - is that Latte or Smudge?  And...where is a picture of the other cat?  Gotta treat them equally, you know.


----------



## Cheryl J

I apologize....Cooking Goddess, I meant to ask about YOUR kitty and send hopes that she is better soon....and that taxlady's story of the squirrels was a cute one. My mind was racing with pets at the time and got ahead of me.  I'm sorry.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

No need to apologize Cheryl!  Consider my reply to taxy as a reply to you too - since nothing has changed.  No barfing = very good news.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Eating small meals and keeping it down.  Well, except for the one time I put more in her bowl to see how it would go.  Um, that runner I have on the plant bench is down the basement drying off right now...
> 
> She doesn't seem hungry.  She eats when I put the food down, but hasn't been sitting in front of the empty bowl shooting me the evil eye like she does if I don't keep the bowl full when she's eating normally.  Guess just like people, kitties know not to eat if they have tummy trouble.  Otherwise, it's hard to tell anything is wrong!
> 
> **************
> 
> PF, that is one pretty kitty.  Lost track though - is that Latte or Smudge?  And...where is a picture of the other cat?  Gotta treat them equally, you know.



Glad to see your kitty is doing better, CG!!

Latté is the kitty in the pics.

Here is Smudge, I'm lucky to get one pic before she goes and hides.


----------



## Addie

FDA seeks pet owner help on dangerous jerky treats | US National Headlines | Comcast

Pet jerky seems to be the cause. Pets are dying and they are trying to trace the origin of the problem. Just thought you pet owners would want to know.


----------



## taxlady

It has now been two weeks since Shreddy's radioactivity readings were at 6 microSieverts/hour. That means I can snuggle him as much as I want. 

And, I no longer have to treat his (non-glowing) pee and poop as radioactive waste. All that stuff goes into the special garbage bag that will sit in the yard for three months and then into the regular garbage.

He also seems to be feeling better today. He's been running around and even went into Stirling's office to get Stirling snuggles.


----------



## mmyap

Addie said:


> FDA seeks pet owner help on dangerous jerky treats | US National Headlines | Comcast
> 
> Pet jerky seems to be the cause. Pets are dying and they are trying to trace the origin of the problem. Just thought you pet owners would want to know.


 
I saw that as well.  How awful. They seem to think it's products from China.  I had a recent experience with a stuffed bone that I got at Petco.  We had two dogs with fire hose poop for about three days.  I usually buy our food and treats from a family owned pet store that does not carry anything made in China.  Only products from USA, Australia and Canada.   Lesson learned.  

From what I understand the FDA does not require that animal treats be label with the country of origin on it's packaging.  So unless it's clearly marked,  I'd dump any treats still on hand and restock.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> It has now been two weeks since Shreddy's radioactivity readings were at 6 microSieverts/hour. That means I can snuggle him as much as I want.
> 
> And, I no longer have to treat his (non-glowing) pee and poop as radioactive waste. All that stuff goes into the special garbage bag that will sit in the yard for three months and then into the regular garbage.
> 
> He also seems to be feeling better today. He's been running around and even went into Stirling's office to get Stirling snuggles.



Another happy household that is ruled by a cat! Glad to hear the good news. No mushroom cloud for Cat.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Kitty Update*

She's hungry!  She's even eating a little bit of her dried food from the vet (to prevent more UTI) and *it's staying down.*   Baby steps though - when she eats and asks for more I'm telling her she has to "starve" because she doesn't get more until a bit later.  She's being good so far.  Hasn't tried to gnaw my ankle.

PF, Smudge looks like she does have a "smudge" on her nose.   You have two cute kitties.

taxy, so glad you and Shreddy can get back to cuddle time.  There is something so relaxing when you have a kitty purring on your lap.  Or chest.  Or neck.  Relaxing until they start to lick with their tongues.  What are those things, razor blades?


----------



## Addie

My granddaughter's cat Tasha would sleep on my GD pillow at the top of her head. She liked to play with her hair while GD was sleeping. Then when GD would move, Tasha would pretend she was asleep.


----------



## taxlady

CG, glad to hear your kitty is hungry and eating and it's staying down.

Shreddy ate too fast and horked. Next time I fed him I told him that he should eat slower so he wouldn't hork, and he did eat slower! (and didn't hork)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, when Himself sits down in his chair to watch TV LittleBit walks up his chest until he's fully reclined so she can tuck herself right under his chin.  He does have a beard of his own, but he looks more like a member of Duck Dynasty when they cuddle. 

Thanks taxy!  So happy she's feeling more normal - whatever "normal" is for a cat, that is.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, when Himself sits down in his chair to watch TV LittleBit walks up his chest until he's fully reclined so she can tuck herself right under his chin.  He does have a beard of his own, but he looks more like a member of Duck Dynasty when they cuddle.
> 
> Thanks taxy!  So happy she's feeling more normal - whatever "normal" is for a cat, that is.



They do have a way of worming their way into your life whether you want them to or not. If that is his place to sleep, then so be it. And don't anyone try to change it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yay!!!  Good kitty news all around!!!

So glad everycat's feeling better!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Yay!!!  Good kitty news all around!!!
> 
> So glad everycat's feeling better!


Thank you.

Is Beagle still doing well?


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, thanks Taxy.  She's loving her food again.  DH and I really thought we would have to put her down, she was so sick for so long.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Yes, thanks Taxy.  She's loving her food again.  DH and I really thought we would have to put her down, she was so sick for so long.


Phew!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> It has now been two weeks since Shreddy's radioactivity readings were at 6 microSieverts/hour. That means I can snuggle him as much as I want.
> 
> And, I no longer have to treat his (non-glowing) pee and poop as radioactive waste. All that stuff goes into the special garbage bag that will sit in the yard for three months and then into the regular garbage.
> 
> He also seems to be feeling better today. He's been running around and even went into Stirling's office to get Stirling snuggles.



That is so good to hear!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> She's hungry!  She's even eating a little bit of her dried food from the vet (to prevent more UTI) and *it's staying down.*   Baby steps though - when she eats and asks for more I'm telling her she has to "starve" because she doesn't get more until a bit later.  She's being good so far.  Hasn't tried to gnaw my ankle.
> 
> PF, Smudge looks like she does have a "smudge" on her nose.   You have two cute kitties.
> 
> taxy, so glad you and Shreddy can get back to cuddle time.  There is something so relaxing when you have a kitty purring on your lap.  Or chest.  Or neck.  Relaxing until they start to lick with their tongues.  What are those things, razor blades?



Smudge is such a...well it rhymes with itch.  Very anti-social and has never really taken to me, she belongs the Shrek.  But she is a pretty Kitty.

So glad LittleBit is doing better.


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy seems to be doing well. He is more alert and eating less. I've really enjoyed sleeping with him again.

CG, how is your kitty doing? Still eating well and keeping it down?


----------



## taxlady

One of my friends posted this on FaceBook and I shared it. I thought I should share it here too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> Shreddy seems to be doing well. He is more alert and eating less. I've really enjoyed sleeping with him again.
> 
> CG, how is your kitty doing? Still eating well and keeping it down?


Glad to hear your good update on Shreddy!  Like you, all is good on our homefront.  LittleBit is back to normal...at BOTH ends of the digestive track.   From the looks of it, maybe her treats should have been Ex-Lax tablets!


----------



## MrsLMB

taxlady said:


> One of my friends posted this on FaceBook and I shared it. I thought I should share it here too.


 

This is actually VERY good advice - and especially with the colder weather coming on.

I had a neighbor many years ago who lost their cat that way.

It doesn't take any extra time, just bang on it as you are walking by.


----------



## taxlady

Just got a call from the vet. Shreddy's thyroid levels are back to normal. Yay


----------



## jabbur

taxlady said:


> Just got a call from the vet. Shreddy's thyroid levels are back to normal. Yay



Best Christmas Present Ever!!! Great news Taxy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Just got a call from the vet. Shreddy's thyroid levels are back to normal. Yay



Fantastic!  Yay!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> Just got a call from the vet. Shreddy's thyroid levels are back to normal. Yay



Fantastic news Taxy. I know how much you were worried. At least Christmas will be a little more relaxed for you.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Fantastic news Taxy. I know how much you were worried. At least Christmas will be a little more relaxed for you.


Definitely more relaxed. At close to $1,600 for the I-131 treatment, I really wanted it to work. I'm relieved that I won't have to consider paying for a second treatment. 

Shreddy and I also hated the prescription cat food, which was another way to treat hyperthyroidism in cats. Poor boy wouldn't have been allowed to eat anything else.


----------



## Macgyver1968

15 years ago...my best friend Brett lived next to a drug dealer.  In the drug dealer's backyard were two young kittens that were being neglected.  This bugged my friend so much, that one day he decided to jump the fence and rescue them...even though he knew drug dealers own guns...and aren't afraid to use them. 

While he was trying to round them up, the drug dealer came out and asked what he was doing....and my friend ...with ultimate confidence said "I'm taking your cats"...the drug dealer shrugged and went back inside.  and so Anabel and Penelope became a part of my friends family.

Penelope...the laziest cat ever... who sleeps 22 of 24 hours...recently knew the end was near.  She climbed over an 8 foot tall privacy fence...and hasn't been seen since.

Rest in peace Penelope...my good and faithful friend.  I will miss you sleeping on my legs when I pass out at Brett's house.

Good kitty....very good kitty.


----------



## CarolPa

For some dumb reason, my 13 year old Maltese has decided to dump the bathroom waste basket and rummage through it during the night.  Three times this week I had to clean up the mess in the morning.  Yesterday, we heard him doing it in the middle of the day and went in and stopped him.  I am mostly concerned about Q-tips that are in there.  So now I have started to empty that wastebasket every night before I go to bed.  Maybe if he never finds anything in there he will get out of the habit.  I just hope he doesn't start with the kitchen wastebasket!


----------



## taxlady

What a PITA CarolPa. Are you concerned about him eating cotton swabs?

Shreddy tips over the kitchen garbage once in a blue moon. Sometimes he has a look to see if there is something interesting as he walks by it.


----------



## CarolPa

I'm concerned about him trying to eat anything he finds in there, but especially trying to eat a Q-tip that would get caught in his throat.  Years back we had a Peekapoo who use to pull over the kitchen wastebasket and rummage through it.  One time, after I changed the liner, I put her in it.  That waste basket was shaking and rattling with her trying to get out.  I only left her in it for a few seconds, but she never touched it again.  

A friend had a little Yorkie who got into the kitchen garbage and died from what she ingested.


----------



## Dawgluver

I had read somewhere that sprinkling hot sauce would keep a dog from snacking out of the garbage.  It didn't work for my black cocker, I soon found out that she LOVED hot sauce!


----------



## cave76

*Quote about animals*

Here is one of my  favorite quotes about animals:

_“We need another and a wiser and perhaps a more mystical concept of animals. Remote from universal nature and living by complicated artifice, man in civilization surveys the creature through the glass of his knowledge and sees thereby a feather magnified and the whole image in distortion. 

We patronize them for their incompleteness, for their tragic fate for having taken form so far below ourselves. And therein do we err. For the animal shall not be measured by man. 

In a world older and more complete than ours, they move finished and complete, gifted with the extension of the senses we have lost or never attained, living by voices we shall never hear. 

They are not brethren, they are not underlings: they are other nations, caught with ourselves in the net of life and time, fellow prisoners of the splendour and travail of the earth.” 

― Henry Beston, The Outermost House: A Year of Life On The Great Beach of Cape Cod_

(Sorry to get all soppy. Maybe it's the Christmas season.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't know...I consider the cats as higher beings and we are THEIR slaves and they allow us into their lives.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't know...I consider the cats as higher beings and we are THEIR slaves and they allow us into their lives.



I think that is true about any pet we have. Last night someone was at my door. Teddy at the moment chose for me to play with him. Teddy won. Spike went to the door. I can never say no to him. I am his slave!


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> I had read somewhere that sprinkling hot sauce would keep a dog from snacking out of the garbage.  It didn't work for my black cocker, I soon found out that she LOVED hot sauce!



Hmm, I would have to buy some hot sauce, because we don't even like it!!  We were gone for 8 hours yesterday and he never touched the waste basket the whole time.  I am still emptying it at bedtime.  Another thing I could do is set it up on the toilet seat overnight so he couldn't reach it.  I really don't know what the attraction is.  If there was food in there I could understand.  It might be that my scent in on those Kleenex that are in there because he also likes to lick the inside of my shoes when I first take them off.  He is a weird dog!  LOL


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Hmm, I would have to buy some hot sauce, because we don't even like it!!  We were gone for 8 hours yesterday and he never touched the waste basket the whole time.  I am still emptying it at bedtime.  Another thing I could do is set it up on the toilet seat overnight so he couldn't reach it.  I really don't know what the attraction is.  If there was food in there I could understand.  It might be that my scent in on those Kleenex that are in there because he also *likes to lick the inside of my shoes when I first take them off.  He is a weird dog*!  LOL



There is no explaining some of the things our pets like to do. Like why do small dogs like to walk on their front legs when peeing?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Latté puts her whole head in my shoes (just after I take them off) and fights them with her back legs, she also steals socks that I take off.  I guess she's the only one who appreciates my hot stinky feet.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Latté puts her whole head in my shoes (just after I take them off) and fights them with her back legs, she also steals socks that I take off.  I guess she's the only one who appreciates my hot stinky feet.



When Teddy needs to go out in the morning, he will find Spike's dirty socks and jump up on the bed with them and drop them in Spike's face.


----------



## LPBeier

I have been finding things in Violet's water dish lately - one of Monkey's cloth mice, a restaurant receipt, the paper backing for double-sided tape, a tree decoration, etc.  I thought it was Violet doing this because she is jealous of Monkey's toy's (and "recycles" paper items in strange places) but I was wrong.

 I woke up in my chair around 2 am and there is Monkey dumping her mouse in the water dish and then taking a drink.

 I have the strangest cat in the world....and I love her to bits.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> When Teddy needs to go out in the morning, he will find Spike's dirty socks and jump up on the bed with them and drop them in Spike's face.



 When Violet figures it is walk time, she will put her head on TB's knee and stare at him until he gets up and take her.  They say dogs don't do well in staring contests.  THEY have never met our Violet! 

 She loves to sleep on my nightgown or Tony's super stinky work undershirts.  In fact, we can throw a whole pile of dirty clothes on her and she will stay there for a long time.


----------



## cave76

I haven't read all the joke pages---- so just in case. Or for new members.

simon's cat - YouTube


----------



## Addie

Every night Spike comes here and we watch Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy together. Teddy get his scratchies, drinks from his bowl and then falls into a nice deep sleep. As soon as the final theme music of Jeopardy comes on he jumps up and grabs his leash. Spike and I thought it was the theme song that he was responding to. Nope! Tonight there was no Jeopardy on. But at eight on the button he woke right up and grabbed his leash. This dang dog can tell time. Even when he is sleeping!


----------



## LPBeier

My Dad's beloved poodle knew 8 pm too.  At that time, Dad would put 5 little heart or bone shaped treats along the bottom of his bed.  If he was into a show that went past 8 or he was on the computer and not watching the time, she would head butt his leg until he got up and gave her the treats.  And if it was four not five, she would bark until he put the last one down.

I looked after her a few times when Dad was away and it didn't matter that it was a different house.  She would head-butt us at 8 precisely and run to the bed!


----------



## Mad Cook

cave76 said:


> Here is one of my favorite quotes about animals:
> 
> _“We need another and a wiser and perhaps a more mystical concept of animals. Remote from universal nature and living by complicated artifice, man in civilization surveys the creature through the glass of his knowledge and sees thereby a feather magnified and the whole image in distortion.
> 
> We patronize them for their incompleteness, for their tragic fate for having taken form so far below ourselves. And therein do we err. For the animal shall not be measured by man.
> 
> In a world older and more complete than ours, they move finished and complete, gifted with the extension of the senses we have lost or never attained, living by voices we shall never hear.
> 
> They are not brethren, they are not underlings: they are other nations, caught with ourselves in the net of life and time, fellow prisoners of the splendour and travail of the earth.”
> 
> ― Henry Beston, The Outermost House: A Year of Life On The Great Beach of Cape Cod
> 
> _(Sorry to get all soppy. Maybe it's the Christmas season_.)_


Let's be soppy together:
[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]
_"There is something about the outside of a horse that is good for the inside of a man". ~W.S. Churchill (Yes, that Churchill) quoted by, among others, one R. Reagan (yes, that Reagan)
..................................................
"Horse sense is the thing a horse has which keeps it from betting on people". ~W.C. Fields_[/FONT]
.....................................
[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]_"A horse is the projection of peoples' dreams about themselves - strong, powerful, beautiful - and it has the capability of giving us escape from our mundane existence". ~Pam Brown_[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]..................................................
_"Look back at our struggle for freedom,
Trace our present day's strength to it's source;
And you'll find that man's pathway to glory
Is strewn with the bones of the horse."_​ _~Author Unknown_​ _..................................................._​ _"Where in this wide world can man find nobility without pride,
Friendship without envy,
Or beauty without vanity?
Here, where grace is served with muscle
And strength by gentleness confined
He serves without servility; he has fought without enmity.
There is nothing so powerful, nothing less violent.
There is nothing so quick, nothing more patient."
~Ronald Duncan, "The Horse," 1954_​ _...................................................._​ _"A horse can lend its rider the speed and strength he or she lacks, but the rider who is wise remembers it is no more than a loan." ~Pam Brown_​ ....................................................​ And, of course:​ ​ ​ _"A woman needs two animals - the horse of her dreams and a jackass to pay for it". ~Author Unknown
_​[/FONT]


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> My Dad's beloved poodle knew 8 pm too. At that time, Dad would put 5 little heart or bone shaped treats along the bottom of his bed. If he was into a show that went past 8 or he was on the computer and not watching the time, she would head butt his leg until he got up and gave her the treats. And if it was four not five, she would bark until he put the last one down.
> 
> I looked after her a few times when Dad was away and it didn't matter that it was a different house. She would head-butt us at 8 precisely and run to the bed!


For a year I lived in the house attached to one of my family's business premises. In the morning Vashti (my dog), who slept by my bed, whined to be let out and went downstairs to be at the back door ready to greet my father when he came to work. She couldn't have been influenced by the sound of the car engine as he often walked to work. She only did it Tuesday to Saturday - the business was closed on Sunday and Monday - and when my parents went on holiday and the assistant manager was in charge of opening up she didn't stir.

One year when I went on holiday to Spain I left Vashti (my dog) at home with my parents. They didn't know what time I would get back but the arrangement was that I would phone from the airport when I'd cleared customs and Dad would collect me. 

This we did and as I got into the car Dad asked what time the plane had landed. I told him and he replied that at that precise time Vashti had got up and gone to the door whining. Dad thought she wanted to go out for a comfort break but when he opened the door she just carried on whining and looking at him and when I phoned he had to bring her with him to the airport.


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> When Violet figures it is walk time, she will put her head on TB's knee and stare at him until he gets up and take her. They say dogs don't do well in staring contests. THEY have never met our Violet!
> 
> She loves to sleep on my nightgown or Tony's super stinky work undershirts. In fact, we can throw a whole pile of dirty clothes on her and she will stay there for a long time.


A friend had a cat who used to steal her dirty knickers from the laundry basket and take them to his basket in the hall. She always had to do a quick check before she answered a knock at the door.


----------



## Mad Cook

*Are your pets getting Christmas presents?*

I'm afraid Horse isn't. 

His present this year is a bill for around £200 (approx. $300) that hasn’t appeared yet, for antibiotics for a severe case of mudrash (legs swollen like elephants legs and that was _after_ the first round of antibios!) He’ll be lucky if he gets fed, never mind pressies, if he carries on like this! 

As a result he's living in, which he is enjoying much more than being turned out in the mud soup which is the field. Let’s face it, what’s to complain about - comfy warm stable, regular feeds, ad lib hay, cosy rugs, morning and afternoon naps, attentive servants (his other mummy is back from her cruise so two of us now), carrots and polos from his fans - a life of Riley!

Yes, I know I’m cruel not to let him be a natural horse and freeze all day in the field  (He does get an hour a day in the “sick” field and he goes on the walker while we’re mucking out and making feeds so his exercise programme is not _entirely_ neglected.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The cats get tuna and toys for Shrek to step on.  I try not to buy spiky toys...  If they are lucky, I'll bring stuff home for them in a _*box*_...or paper bag.


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy gets tuna and catnip. He is no longer interested in bags or boxes.

Last night when we came home, Stirling saw Shreddy sitting on the top shelf of the cat tree. He promptly stepped off it onto the stairs. I wonder what's up with that. Does he think he isn't supposed to use it? Does he not want us to know that he uses/likes it?


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Let's be soppy together:
> [FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]
> _"There is something about the outside of a horse that is good for the inside of a man". ~W.S. Churchill (Yes, that Churchill) quoted by, among others, one R. Reagan (yes, that Reagan)
> ..................................................
> "Horse sense is the thing a horse has which keeps it from betting on people". ~W.C. Fields_[/FONT]
> .....................................
> [FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]_"A horse is the projection of peoples' dreams about themselves - strong, powerful, beautiful - and it has the capability of giving us escape from our mundane existence". ~Pam Brown_[/FONT]
> [FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]..................................................
> _"Look back at our struggle for freedom,
> Trace our present day's strength to it's source;
> And you'll find that man's pathway to glory
> Is strewn with the bones of the horse."_​ _~Author Unknown_​ _..................................................._​ _"Where in this wide world can man find nobility without pride,
> Friendship without envy,
> Or beauty without vanity?
> Here, where grace is served with muscle
> And strength by gentleness confined
> He serves without servility; he has fought without enmity.
> There is nothing so powerful, nothing less violent.
> There is nothing so quick, nothing more patient."
> ~Ronald Duncan, "The Horse," 1954_​ _...................................................._​ _"A horse can lend its rider the speed and strength he or she lacks, but the rider who is wise remembers it is no more than a loan." ~Pam Brown_​ ....................................................​ And, of course:​ ​ ​ _"A woman needs two animals - the horse of her dreams and a jackass to pay for it". ~Author Unknown
> _​[/FONT]



And to all that may I add,

There is nothing more beautiful than a wild horse running atop a mesa with tail and mane flying in the wind.
(Addie)


----------



## cave76

MadCook and Addie,

We'll have to trade stories about horses------ I'm sure we have many of them. I never get tired of talking about the horses I had and I bet you don't either. Probably many others too.

I'll start with just a quick bio---- of course as a young girl I always wanted a horse but, of course, never got one. So at age 50 I decided that if I didn't at least learn something about riding I'd never be able to do it.

So I signed up for English riding lessons and had the time of my life. Of course, 50 is too old to START riding, at least for most people, so I only became a moderately accomplished rider.

But the best thing to happen from those lessons, the woman giving me lessons had a horse there also being trained by a very wealthy woman who was grooming a horse for dressage.

Sad story---- the horse, Justin, was kicking up his heels one day and landed wrong and broke a pastern! Vets and everyone pretty much told her the kind thing would be to put him down. She refused, loaded him into a horse trailer and drove him to US Davis Vet School (it was New Years) and pretty much held a gun to the vets there so they would accept him. (not literally, of course!) 

I forget how many months he was there after the operation. Many months? Over a year. He broke the record for a horse being at that school and come out with his mind intact (and his pastern healed). Plus when he left the entire vet. faculty came out for a going away party for him. 

Now his pastern was healed but he had a small bobble at the trot that would keep him from any competition. So when the woman who owned Justin heard that I lived on a small ranch and LOVED horses she offered to give him to me, after I was vetted of course! (His bobble at a trot wasn't evident at the canter----- it was like riding melted butter! No kidding.)

So that was the beginning. But not the end. Now I'd like to hear other stories.


----------



## Addie

I used to work with 4-H kids at the Western Washington Fair at Puyallup, Washington. One of my girls had a horse that had colic. She was walking that horse up and down that barn for hours on end. I went out to the barn to see how she was doing. I offered to relieve her so she could get some rest. I took over. About an hour into my shift, someone entered the barn and it was around 2 a.m. All of a sudden the horse stiffened up and started to rear. She was trying to charge toward the intruder. I let go of her reins. The intruder ran like he was on fire. It turned out that the police were all over the grounds looking for this man. He was wanted for murder in another town. I may not have been the horse's owner, but she knew something was wrong. I always trust an animal's instinct. And that spurt of energy she showed was just enough to relieve the colic. I let my 4-Her sleep right through it all. It wasn't until the next day when they wanted pictures, that they showed her as the owner. I wanted no part of the publicity.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was spending my usual summer on my Uncle's dairy farm.  He came home drunk out of his socks one night, he had gone to a farm auction and won the bid on a flock of goats and a poor broken down horse.  The horse would not let anyone near her, except me...I was a city kid what did I know about horses.  

With the advice of my Uncle I got her back to good health that summer.  The next we started in with western saddle and bridle.  The summer after that I was goofing with her and we started looping the barrels set up for my cousins and their barrel racing horses.  Pretty soon we were better than them.  Between us we won three competitions over three more summers.  

My Uncle called me with the sad news about a month before I was headed to the farm. Beauty had gotten loose and was hit by the milk tanker.  That was my last summer on the farm.

Grown up I worked on a dude ranch, rode as often as I could, but have not done so since.


----------



## taxlady

A friend posted this link on FaceBook:

This guy thought he’d never see his dog again. Then he followed this tip and found his best friend.

It sounds reasonable and worth knowing.


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> A friend posted this link on FaceBook:
> 
> This guy thought he’d never see his dog again. Then he followed this tip and found his best friend.
> 
> It sounds reasonable and worth knowing.



I think that makes a lot of sense. It's one of the reasons that, when a dog has to be overnight at the vet after an operation or left at a boarding kennel, it's suggested to bring an item of your worn clothing for the dog to cuddle up to.  And it's favorite toy. 

Cat's, who are seemingly unwilling to appear to like their owners, would benefit by this also.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> A friend posted this link on FaceBook:
> 
> This guy thought he’d never see his dog again. Then he followed this tip and found his best friend.
> 
> It sounds reasonable and worth knowing.



It's how Shrek keeps finding his way home...


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's how Shrek keeps finding his way home...


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> I think that makes a lot of sense. It's one of the reasons that, when a dog has to be overnight at the vet after an operation or left at a boarding kennel, it's suggested to bring an item of your worn clothing for the dog to cuddle up to.  And it's favorite toy.
> 
> Cat's, who are seemingly unwilling to appear to like their owners, would benefit by this also.


When Shreddy (my 18 yo tomcat) went for his I-131 treatment, the vet suggested a smelly old t-shirt or similar. He was there for four days and might have had to stay for a week. We were told to make sure it was something we didn't want back, 'cause it would radioactive.


----------



## Mad Cook

Claire said:


> When I got my first (as an adult) dog, a sibling said to me, "Claire, why don't you just have a kid, it would be easier." Huh? Last time I heard, it's illegal to put a child in a crate when you leave the house (my dogs all had to be crate trained because we were military and would have to move them). And unlike some friends, I haven't had to deal with 40+ year old offspring who "need" me to write them a check. No, the dogs have not been replacements for children. Just loving companions for a decade or so (I think my last two lived for 15 and 16 years).



I know this is out of date but must add a story to this. I once taught in a school where Margaret, the school librarian, and her husband had a GSD who went everywhere with them and was one of the family. One lunchtime she was talking about the dog and another teacher very waspishly said "That dog's a child substitute". Quick as a flash Margaret came back with "Oh, no. A child would be a dog substitute". (Applause from the dog-lovers present.) I knew just what she meant and often quote her when similar remarks are made.


----------



## Mad Cook

Minor panic today. I was having a late lunch at the stables café when a new client came rushing in shouting for me. "Come quick your horse is ill. I think he's got colic. He's lying down and groaning". I looked at my watch and said "Oh no. He's OK".

 She obviously thought I was heartless so I explained the significance of the time and took her round to look and sure enough, Horse was spark out on the floor, snoring. It was afternoon nap time! The stables' staff say you can set your watch by him.


----------



## cave76

MadCook commented:

""Oh, no. A child would be a dog substitute".

I know what you mean. I will always wish that I had known enough to 'train' my child as good as I later trained all my dogs. And please don't go all waspy with me  

A real dog person with well trained dogs will know what I mean.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't accuse me of having cats as child substitutes...


----------



## Mad Cook

cave76 said:


> MadCook commented:
> 
> ""Oh, no. A child would be a dog substitute".
> 
> I know what you mean. I will always wish that I had known enough to 'train' my child as good as I later trained all my dogs. And please don't go all waspy with me
> 
> A real dog person with well trained dogs will know what I mean.


And a real horse person with a well-trained horse too. When my horse doesn't do as he's told and I say, sternly "WHAT did I say to you!" It's my mother's voice coming out of my mouth!


----------



## cave76

MadCook said:
"When my horse doesn't do as he's told and I say, sternly "WHAT did I say to you!" 

I know that's true---- horses (and dogs) are very sensitive to the voice and the tone. 

Something that I always kept in mind was this: A reprimand to a dog should always be in the 10 seconds after a mis-behave. Later than that and you're just 'attacking' it for no discernible reason (to the dog).

Horses have a 3 second window for that.

(Husbands? I don't know.)


----------



## Addie

cave76 said:


> MadCook said:
> "When my horse doesn't do as he's told and I say, sternly "WHAT did I say to you!"
> 
> I know that's true---- horses (and dogs) are very sensitive to the voice and the tone.
> 
> Something that I always kept in mind was this: A reprimand to a dog should always be in the 10 seconds after a mis-behave. Later than that and you're just 'attacking' it for no discernible reason (to the dog).
> 
> Horses have a 3 second window for that.
> 
> *(Husbands? I don't know.*)



  I need some sort of cloth over my screen when you post things like that. I am tired of cleaning off the coffee. I can't stop giggling!


----------



## taxlady

I find that dogs and cats have a much longer window if you show them the problem they created. You can see them recognize that pile of toilet paper or poop.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> MadCook said:
> "When my horse doesn't do as he's told and I say, sternly "WHAT did I say to you!"
> 
> I know that's true---- horses (and dogs) are very sensitive to the voice and the tone.
> 
> Something that I always kept in mind was this: A reprimand to a dog should always be in the 10 seconds after a mis-behave. Later than that and you're just 'attacking' it for no discernible reason (to the dog).
> 
> Horses have a 3 second window for that.
> 
> *(Husbands? I don't know.*)



Less than one second


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> I find that dogs and cats have a much longer window if you show them the problem they created. You can see them recognize that pile of toilet paper or poop.



That may be but a possible scenario is they recognize the subtle or not so subtle signs that the owner is exhibiting while showing them the poop. Dogs are much better at reading our body/facial language then we are theirs.

Cats------- could probably care less what you think of them OR their poop.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Less than one second



  Knock it off!! I now have the cleanest monitor screen in town!


----------



## Mad Cook

cave76 said:


> MadCook said:
> "When my horse doesn't do as he's told and I say, sternly "WHAT did I say to you!"
> 
> I know that's true---- horses (and dogs) are very sensitive to the voice and the tone.
> 
> Something that I always kept in mind was this: A reprimand to a dog should always be in the 10 seconds after a mis-behave. Later than that and you're just 'attacking' it for no discernible reason (to the dog).
> 
> Horses have a 3 second window for that.
> 
> (Husbands? I don't know.)


No, I don't know about husbands either but the rest is so true.


----------



## LPBeier

Mad Cook said:


> Minor panic today. I was having a late lunch at the stables café when a new client came rushing in shouting for me. "Come quick your horse is ill. I think he's got colic. He's lying down and groaning". I looked at my watch and said "Oh no. He's OK".
> 
> She obviously thought I was heartless so I explained the significance of the time and took her round to look and sure enough, Horse was spark out on the floor, snoring. It was afternoon nap time! The stables' staff say you can set your watch by him.



My Dad got in the  habit of handing out treats to his poodle at 8 pm.  If you didin't get up right at 8 she would nudge you until you did.

I kept up the 8 pm tradition with our dogs.  Joie seemed to notice but Violet would sleep and when she was called she would come.

Well, she started wining in the evening and we couldn't figure it out.  She had her meds with dinner so shouldn't be in pain. It would happen around 8, then 7:30, and kept getting earlier and earlier.  Finally one day she started whining at the place where the treats are kept.  She doesn't get them until 8 pm, and she doesn't stop trying to get attention until then.  Aferwards, she curls up in her bed and goes to sleep.

Monkey?  She's always off in one of her hiding place, but as soon as I go for the treats she is there!  

Seems like the younger one making the older one do all the work again!


----------



## Cheryl J

My poor little kitty, Blackee, was attacked by another cat a couple of weeks ago (in our own backyard) and is recovering nicely now after surgery, thank goodness. He's 13 and in good health, indoor cat most of the time, but does enjoy some time laying out on the back lawn in the sunshine. He tried to retreat from the attack but wasn't quick enough to get away, and his bites got infected.  

The drains have been removed, and his fur is starting to grow back. He's on the last of his antibiotics and other than wanting to go back and lay in the sunshine, he's doing well.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> My poor little kitty, Blackee, was attacked by another cat a couple of weeks ago (in our own backyard) and is recovering nicely now after surgery, thank goodness. He's 13 and in good health, indoor cat most of the time, but does enjoy some time laying out on the back lawn in the sunshine. He tried to retreat from the attack but wasn't quick enough to get away, and his bites got infected.
> 
> The drains have been removed, and his fur is starting to grow back. He's on the last of his antibiotics and other than wanting to go back and lay in the sunshine, he's doing well.


Aw, poor guy. I'm glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Dawgluver

Poor baby, glad he's recovering.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, taxlady and dawg.    If I didn't know any better I'd swear he was embarrassed about not having fur on his hindquarters when he first got shaved.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you, taxlady and dawg.    If I didn't know any better I'd swear he was embarrassed about not having fur on his hindquarters when he first got shaved.


Of course he was embarrassed. Cats are vain.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yes, they are!


----------



## LPBeier

Cheryl, do you know why the cat attacked? Have they been in contact before? Did the owners take any responsibility? 

I am so glad he is better.

The reason for my questions is growing up we had a cat named Buttons who was normally very tame but for some reason one day she put her claws through the face of the neighbour's purebred Siamese show cat. My parents had to pay for the surgery and I think they also paid something for damages as the car couldn't be shown after that. There was no serious damage but scares remained.


----------



## Cheryl J

LP, I just don't know.    I live in a pretty rural area and don't keep any cat food outside to tempt other animals....Blackee stays close to home and is inside most of the time...sure wish I knew.  He is such a lovey, trusting kitty - even at the vets office he just layed on the examining table and purred at the vet, lol.  I do know that he is going to be a strictly indoor kitty from now on, though!


----------



## cave76

Cheryl---- hoping your Blackee gets completely well and furred out soon. (Is there Rogaine for cats? )


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl, you could supervise his outdoor sun worshipping and be there to scare off any other cats. He might not get as long out in the sun, but it's probably better than no sunbathing.


----------



## cave76

There are solutions.  I know that not every living situation (apartments etc) can do this----- but look at these pictures.

Cat_Enclosures

I can't locate the article that I saw years ago with an maze of cat tunnels and enclosures in a back yard that was really amazing.
There was even an article by a couple that took their cat(s) with them on a long yacht cruise with them. Same sort of idea---- and really dedicated cat lovers--- God luv 'em.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Cheryl, you could supervise his outdoor sun worshipping and be there to scare off any other cats. He might not get as long out in the sun, but it's probably better than no sunbathing.


 
 We tried that this morning, and it worked!  I was a little worried at first that Blackee would take off, but evidently he remembers the dangers of the outside world, and he stuck around close by.  It was nice to see him laying in the sunshine with his little eyes closed, enjoying the warmth.


----------



## Cheryl J

cave76 said:


> There are solutions.  I know that not every living situation (apartments etc) can do this----- but look at these pictures.
> 
> Cat_Enclosures
> 
> I can't locate the article that I saw years ago with an maze of cat tunnels and enclosures in a back yard that was really amazing.
> There was even an article by a couple that took their cat(s) with them on a long yacht cruise with them. Same sort of idea---- and really dedicated cat lovers--- God luv 'em.


 
 Wow, those are some pretty fancy cat enclosures!  Thanks for sharing the link, Cave - I enjoyed browsing through there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Our Gopher Cat had his own outside space after he lost an eye.  Dad built it around the garage exit and kitchen window.  It included a tree Goph could climb and get shade from and a pool for water.  Goph could come in and out through the kitchen window in good weather and he had a bell for when it was cold and he wanted in.  The enclosure was tall enough my brother (6'3") could walk in comfortably and was done in the space between the house and perimeter fence.


----------



## taxlady

Nifty enclosures. I wanted to make a much simpler one for my cats, but never got around to it.


----------



## LPBeier

Those are pretty awesome enclosures. I really like the one that goes out through the top of the window!  I keep telling TB that he should build Monkey a system of tubes and platforms around the inside of the house so she can get her wild side out without tripping me. We could just continue it outside!


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Our Gopher Cat had his own outside space after he lost an eye. Dad built it around the garage exit and kitchen window. It included a tree Goph could climb and get shade from and a pool for water. Goph could come in and out through the kitchen window in good weather and he had a bell for when it was cold and he wanted in. The enclosure was tall enough my brother (6'3") could walk in comfortably and was done in the space between the house and perimeter fence.



 I can just picture that!  What a nice daddy you had to do that for Goph, and what a good idea for a bell he could ring when he wanted to come inside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> I can just picture that!  What a nice daddy you had to do that for Goph, and what a good idea for a bell he could ring when he wanted to come inside.



He used to sit outside the window while Mom was washing dishes and he would chatter at her.  They'd have conversations.  He was a good cat.


----------



## LPBeier

It is really nice when the family helps with the daily chores.  Violet particularly likes to help fold the nice clean laundry!


----------



## taxlady

That's so cute LP.


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, Violet!  You're such a big help!


----------



## LPBeier

It would be better if one of the piles wasn't my dish towels!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> It is really nice when the family helps with the daily chores.  Violet particularly likes to help fold the nice clean laundry!



Much like cats and towel folding...or trying to make the bed.  The bed usually has "cat lumps".


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> It would be better if one of the piles wasn't my dish towels!



No dish is completely dry without dog hair.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> No dish is completely dry without dog hair.


That it explains it. No dog.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> That it explains it. No dog.



Dog hair is super absorbent.  I wipe the floor with Beagle, she seems to enjoy it.

Shreddy may not be absorbent.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Mrs D has been hinting lately that it might be a good idea to get another cat. I have reminded her many times that we both work, and our life style isn't really conducive to pet ownership. We travel two or three times a year and spend most of the summer on our boat. Well, my good friend emailed this video to Mrs D today. I'll have to review said friendship at a later date. I thought it was pretty cute.

Take a chance on me - YouTube


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh my gosh, I loved that video!  Thanks for sharing, I'm going to send it to my daughter.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Dog hair is super absorbent. I wipe the floor with Beagle, she seems to enjoy it.
> 
> Shreddy may not be absorbent.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Perfect Video!!!   I better schedule a visit.


----------



## CWS4322

A friend of mine is a trucker and can no longer take her 5.5 lb Papillion with her--so he has come to live with me. Never thought I wanted a little dog, but he is soooo cute and sooooo much fun. I'm checking on getting him certified to be a therapy dog. He'd be so great to take into nursing homes/hospitals. He loves everyone and is such a little clown. I have promised not to pierce his ears (as tempting as that is) and not to cut the "fringe" off of them either.He is smaller than some of the girls (and terrified of them).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm starting to love little dogs, too!  Saw Patron a couple weeks ago, he was busy chasing the cats, didn't have time to sit with me.  LOL!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> It is really nice when the family helps with the daily chores.  Violet particularly likes to help fold the nice clean laundry!


That looks less like Violet is folding and more like Violet is pressing the laundry.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's official: my cat is a certifiable basket case.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!!  I got a towel out for Latté last night, she was fighting it like no tomorrow.


----------



## cave76

Just in case people think they've gone crazy----- I've deleted my post. LOL


----------



## CarolPa

I would like to get a cat, but I am highly allergic.  I'm OK with dogs.  We have never had a dog that sheds.  They were all the type who had to go to a groomer for a hair-cut.  DH now gives our dog his haircuts because the last time he went to the groomers he came home with a skin infection that ended up costing us hundreds of dollars.  No more groomer for him.


----------



## cave76

CarolPa said:


> I would like to get a cat, but I am highly allergic.  I'm OK with dogs.  We have never had a dog that sheds.  They were all the type who had to go to a groomer for a hair-cut.  DH now gives our dog his haircuts because *the last time he went to the groomers he came home with a skin infection that ended up costing us hundreds of dollars.*  No more groomer for him.



Dog groomers should at least *disinfect* their equipment between dogs with something that covers bacterial, viral, and fungal contaminants. And it should be active against parvo and rabies virus.

Do they all? I don't know----- but if I were taking a dog to a groomers I'd ask questions and look for visual proof.

(Disinfecting is not sterilizing---- but sterilizing would be almost too much to ask of a groomer. )


----------



## CarolPa

cave76 said:


> Dog groomers should at least *disinfect* their equipment between dogs with something that covers bacterial, viral, and fungal contaminants. And it should be active against parvo and rabies virus.
> 
> Do they all? I don't know----- but if I were taking a dog to a groomers I'd ask questions and look for visual proof.
> 
> (Disinfecting is not sterilizing---- but sterilizing would be almost too much to ask of a groomer. )




We have been taking our dogs to the same groomer since 1981 when we moved here.  She is a crabby lady, but does a good job and the dogs like her.  She is probably getting ready to retire, and lately has hired several other groomers to work in her shop and she just runs the business.  I think either another dog had an infection, or someone didn't clean their equipment.  We did not tell her about it, because you know she would insist that all their equipment was cleaned properly, but she has no real control over what someone else does.  I don't want to take him somewhere else because if he still has a bit of the infection I don't want him to spread it to another animal.  DH does a pretty good job with him.  They always shaved him short, but DH just cuts it about an inch long with scissors.  It is all spikey and cute looking.  He will have to go somewhere to get his nails trimmed.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> We did not tell her about it, because you know she would insist that all their equipment was cleaned properly, but she has no real control over what someone else does.



If you don't tell her, she can't improve her training of her staff and other dogs may still be at risk. Even if she gets defensive, she might start keeping a better eye on things.


----------



## cave76

"she has no real control over what someone else does"

My bosses always had control over what I did. " Do it right or pick up your pink slip."


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> If you don't tell her, she can't improve her training of her staff and other dogs may still be at risk. Even if she gets defensive, she might start keeping a better eye on things.


+1

I do understand not wanting to deal with it. Some days it just doesn't seem worth a confrontation.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> I would like to get a cat, but I am highly allergic...


There seem to be a number of sites that list less allergy-aggravating breeds. Here is one of them: 10 Hypoallergenic Cat Breeds - PawNation A few of those poor critters are just danged ugly! 

I've also heard that if you're allergic you should get a young kitten, like under 6 months. I guess the younger the cat the less irritants they produce, allowing you to gradually adjust to "cat" in the house. Don't know how true this is though.


----------



## Addie

It's snow fun!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is that Teddy or a is Spike walking a snowball?


----------



## jabbur

Cooking Goddess said:


> There seem to be a number of sites that list less allergy-aggravating breeds. Here is one of them: 10 Hypoallergenic Cat Breeds - PawNation A few of those poor critters are just danged ugly!
> 
> I've also heard that if you're allergic you should get a young kitten, like under 6 months. I guess the younger the cat the less irritants they produce, allowing you to gradually adjust to "cat" in the house. Don't know how true this is though.



Maybe that is why DH never had a problem with Salem!  She was only about 4 weeks old when we brought her into the house from the back yard where she had been abandoned by her feral mother.  In the past, he always reacted severely to cats with red puffy eyes and wheezing.  Never had a problem with Salem though.  She even sleeps on our bed and he doesn't react.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Is that Teddy or a is Spike walking a snowball?



That is Teddy. He loves the snow. Loves to roll in it, dig in it, and try to catch snowflakes. Hates the rain though. Feels the first drop on his head and he pulls and pulls on his leash to go home. Whereas with the snow, Spike has to pick him up and carry him home. He doesn't want to go in. :He never shook off that snow until he got in the house and up on the couch. angel:


----------



## cave76

"A Mayo Clinic study reported in the Journal of Hand Surgery found that a third of people treated for cat bites end up hospitalized -- and most of the victims are middle-aged women.".

A cat bite can turn into a hospital stay, study says | Detroit Free Press | freep.com

"Bartonella henselae (cat scratch disease) infections are usually self-limiting, but can be treated with azithromycin, doxycycline."

Bartonella henselae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(Bartonella henselae can also be conferred by a tick bite, but only if the tick is infected with that bacteria.)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cave, I found out a pet cat ago that when a cat clamps down on your hand *don't move!* It takes a lot of self-restraint, but it saves you bite marks. Most of the time if it's your kitty they're giving you a "love bite", not trying to hurt you. Unfortunately, I just hadn't been able to teach either of our kitties to pucker up instead of clamp down - and our first cat was way smarter than Cat 2.0.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've been "love bitten" many times by cats, they have never broken the skin.  I find it hard to not flinch away from de-clawed kitties when they swat or play...my cats have scimitars on their paws.


----------



## cave76

Cooking Goddess said:


> cave, I found out a pet cat ago that when a cat clamps down on your hand *don't move!* It takes a lot of self-restraint, but it saves you bite marks. Most of the time if it's your kitty they're giving you a "love bite", not trying to hurt you. Unfortunately, I just hadn't been able to teach either of our kitties to pucker up instead of clamp down - and our first cat was way smarter than Cat 2.0.



Yes, I've been love bitten (by cats) too. But since I had mostly Siamese they believed in  'tough love'.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, my Latté is a chocolate point and tough love is where she is at.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle enjoying my freshly washed jeans, destined for projects.

The denim, not the Beagle.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle enjoying my formerly freshly washed jeans, destined for projects.
> 
> The denim, not the Beagle.



There, fixed.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> There, fixed.


----------



## Cheryl J

Awww, I love the furbaby pics.


----------



## Zereh

This one is snoring right behind me:


----------



## Dawgluver

Zereh said:


> This one is snoring right behind me:



Aha! There's a cat in there!  And you thought you could fool us, Zereh!


----------



## Cheryl J

Zereh said:


> This one is snoring right behind me:


 
 I want a blanket like that for my kitty!


----------



## CatPat

Cheryl J said:


> I want a blanket like that for my kitty!



Oh that is so precious!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Such cuties Zereh and Dawg.

Zereh, Shreddy has almost exactly those colours and bracelets, but he has a bulls eye on his side. He snores too. We joke about everyone in our family snoring.


----------



## LPBeier

I just came across this picture of Violet.  It is one of my favourites as it really shows her beauty and personality.


----------



## Macgyver1968

Ohhh!!!

I really miss Muffin, here's some old pics starting in 1977:














She was such a sweet heart.  Later in life, she was almost completely blind and deaf, but she loved to drink beer.  She came to live with me when I was a 20-something bachelor.  The house rule was...anything on the coffee table was off limits, but anything on the floor was open season.  If you left your beer on the floor, she'd knock it over and joyfully lap it up.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, my Latté is a chocolate point and tough love is where she is at.




Beautiful cat PF!


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> I just came across this picture of Violet.  It is one of my favourites as it really shows her beauty and personality.




Aww, Violet looks very loveable!  I would just like to give her a hug!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Beautiful cat PF!



She says, "Darn Right" as she plays the cello.

Here is a recent picture of the biggest dog I know...


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, such sweetnesses!  Except for Patron, he's rocking the lazer eyes, all 2 pounds of him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Awww, such sweetnesses!  Except for Patron, he's rocking the lazer eyes, all 2 pounds of him.



3 pounds...he was so funny when he came over and promptly treed the cats.  Each of them are bigger than he is, they could take him out any time.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 3 pounds...he was so funny when he came over and promptly treed the cats.  Each of them are bigger than he is, they could take him out any time.



  Sorry, Patron.

23 pound Beagle has treed all the surrounding big labs and retrievers.  She rolls the neighbor's long haired doxy, he just lies down and she rolls him, either on a flat surface or down a hill.  He hates every other dog, but adores Beagle.  She happily bullies him.


----------

